# Mor's End Craft & Trade Submissions



## Buttercup (Mar 9, 2003)

*Mor's End
Craft & Trade Dossier*

The city of Mor’s End has around 10,000 inhabitants.  Like all medieval cities this size, it is a trade hub.  However, Mor’s End is also renowned for several unusual natural resources, which have brought talented craftsmen into its walls from all over the known world.  Chief among these resources are the clay beds along the river.  These yield clay of a surpassing quality and unusual color.  Mor’s End has many pottery works that turn out everything from standard plates and cups to incredibly expensive decorative pieces.  Also found in the vicinity are sapphire deposits.  Ranging in color from pink to green to deepest blue, and in size from pin head (common) to robin’s egg (quite rare) these sapphires are coveted for many uses, from the mundane to the magical.  The lake from which the river flows is also home to the giant Silk Fish which excrete a substance known as watersilk.  

Here are the businesses we will need for the city, and the number of each.  If you want to create something not on this list, email Buttercup at: sprockiedog at yahoo dot com, and we can discuss it.

Apothecaries 4
Architect 1
Astrologers 2
Bakers 13
Barbers 29
Bathhouse 1
Blacksmiths 7
Bookbinders 3
Booksellers 2
Bowyers/Fletchers 5
Brewers 12
Brothels 3
Buckle Makers 7
Butchers 8
Carpenters 18
Chandlers (maker & seller of candles)14
Chicken Butchers 10
Coopers 14
Cutlers 4
Fish Mongers 10
Furriers 30
General provisioners (the other meaning of chandler) 10
Glovemakers 4
Harness Makers 4
Hatmakers 10
Illuminators 3
Inns 5
Jewelers (general) 20
Jewelers (specializing in sapphires) 10
Lawyers/Advocates 15
Leatherworkers (saddles, scabbards, etc) 15
Locksmiths (legal) 5
Masons 20
Mercers (silk weavers) 20
Metal Smiths (gold, silver, tin, etc) 10
Noble Households 50
Rag Pickers (sellers of old clothes) 25
Painters (not the artistic kind) 7
Pastrycooks 20
Plasterers 7
Potters 20
Pursemakers 9
Roofers 6
Ropemakers 5
Rugmakers (general) 3
Rugmakers (silk carpets) 3
Sages (mages/sorcerers or just general scholars) 10
Sculptors 3
Ship’s Chandlers (outfitters for ships) 2
Shoemakers 60
Spice Merchants 7
Tailors (general) 30
Tailors (specializing in silks) 10
Tanners 5
Taverns 25
Thatchers 6
Watersilk Harvesters 3
Weaponsmiths 2
Weavers (not silk) 17
Woodcarvers 4

The above list is a general idea of how many merchants and craft houses of each sort would be present in a medieval city of 10,000.  No doubt we won’t stat out all the shoemakers or pastrycooks, for example.  But we would like to have at least one of everything listed above, complete with plot hooks.  Obviously we’re more concerned with those businesses that relate to this city’s specialties (pottery, gemstones, silk), and those which are staples in D&D, such as taverns, blacksmiths and sages.  Note that all blacksmiths will be able to make weapons, but if you want a masterwork one, you would probably go to a weaponsmith or a bowyer. (for melee and ranged, accordingly)

There are also some number of door to door merchants and service providers, such as beer-sellers, fruit-sellers, wine-sellers, wood-sellers, watercarriers, washerwomen, and so forth.  In an actual medieval city, there would, in fact, have been many of these.  We will need at least a few with associated plot hooks.

Finally, consider the sages to be the ones who sell magic items, spell scrolls and spell components.  Unless you have a concept for a completely non-magical sage.  In which case email Buttercup at sprockiedog at yahoo dot com.

Template

All entries must contain the following:
·	Type of business
·	Name of business
·	NPC owner of business with one paragraph describing the owner and his background, possibly including family, rivals, secrets, motivations and so forth. 
·	One plot hook involving said business
·	 Compact Stat block for NPC, using the format found at http://www.d20statblock.org/standard/d20standard.html

In addition, please include at least one of the following:
·	Floor plan.
·	Completely statted family member or employee with one plot hook.
·	Expanded description of the owner, his family or the business.

Before you create your business, please read the general background information on Mor’s End.  Please keep in mind our finished product, which will be a city that DMs can fit into most any campaign.  Try to avoid references to specific gods, therefore.  You could mention a generic “god of valor” or “goddess of the hearth” if you liked.  Finally, there are no Drow in this city, so please don’t use them.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 9, 2003)

Here's a sample shop to get you all started, and give you an idea of the format.  You can feel free to post your shop here, just like this, but be prepared to send in a .doc or .rtf file also.

*Glove Maker
Plim’s Handy Gloves*
Milbrook Plim, Master Glover has been in business for himself for 12 years.  He married the daughter of the glover under whom he served as a journeyman.  Once a lighthearted soul, who used to play the mandolin beautifully, Milbrook became morose after his wife Violet died, leaving him nothing but his work to care about.  Milbrook has two apprentices and one journeyman, and earns a comfortable income providing flexible protective gloves to the silk jelly harvesters.  He also makes gloves for other purposes, though rarely anything ornamental.  In the last month, Milbrook has become even more taciturn than usual, ever since the carved sapphire charm that used to hang on a small chain attached to his belt went missing.  The charm was a violet that his wife used to wear around her neck.  Milbrook can’t figure out where it could have gotten to, since it was always attached to his belt, with the end in his pocket with his keys.  He half suspects one of his apprentices, but can’t imagine how they could have had the opportunity to take it.

*Milbrook Plim, Master Glover, Male Human Expert 2:* HD 2d6; hp 9; Init +2; Speed 20ft; AC 12 (+2 DEX); Melee Dagger +1 (1d4/ crit 19-20); AL LN; SV Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +3;  STR 10, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 12, WIS 10, CHA 8.
Skills & Feats: Concentration +5, Craft (Glovemaking) +8, Diplomacy +4, Hide +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +7, Perform (Mandolin) +4, Spot +7; Alertness, Skill Focus (Craft-Glovemaking)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 9, 2003)

It might be a good idea to post a notice in the General Forum to let messageboard regulars know this thread and the others are here.

Some might not have noticed them

Later,

Rob


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Mar 9, 2003)

Those are in my list too:
 - Architect
 - Astrologer
 - Bank
 - Brewer
 - Gardener
 - Lumberjack
 - Surveyor
 - Theater / Opera

If you don't mind, I'll copy your list to use IMC.


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2003)

Perhaps make the map optional, or we'll get our Minister of Geography to come up with a standard shop map. 

Anyway will contribute in a bit! Thanks Buttercup!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 10, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Perhaps make the map optional *




It already is.  There are required elements, and a "pick one of the following three" element.  One of those is a map, the other two aren't.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 10, 2003)

Silk Fish Harvester
The Palmora Fish Ponds
Anton Palmora is the current patriarch of the Palmora clan who have raised and harvested Silk Fish since _before_ the founding of the city. As the scion of an old family Anton is a strict and proud traditionalist, who does not approve of change and is often considered stubborn and pigheaded for his unwillingness to consider new ideas and innovations. 
Anton is married to Layla Palmora (a daughter of the Adovan clan) and has five sons and three daughters. His eldest son (Tomas) runs the marketing side of the business, whilst his second and fourth sons are in the military. His Third son Jano managers the families fish ponds (essentially large fish traps were Silk Fish are herded in order to harvest easily). 
Two of Antons daughters are married and still live in the area and the youngest two children (twins) are at home.

Plot hook: 
1. Recently the Silk Fish numbers have been in decline and this is a major threat not only to the Palmora Clan but to the economy of the whole city. What is the cause of this decline?

2. Recently a 'newcomer' (one Barnam Kruek) purchased land along the lake edge and has built a new fishpond. This has the Old families in an uproar and chief amongst them is Anton Palmora who has already lead a delegation to Mor Ends ruling council. The Kruek Fishponds have been vandalised three times prompting Barman to seek legal protection - the city is caught in the middle

3. Each year the Old 'Silk Fish' Families get together for the 'Convocation'. Ceremonial Flat boats are decorated and a convocation held out upon the lake in which agreements and deals are made setting 'law' for the upcoming year. The Harvest Master is also appointed at this time and then the boats return to the shore and a festival is held for the next three days. This year a newcomer has arrived at the Convocations and Anton is not pleased

Stat block: Anton Palmora, male half-elf Ari2/Drd1: CR 2; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 3d8+3; hp 16; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Melee trident +3 (1d8+3); Ranged trident +3 (1d8); SA spells; SQ animal companion, half-elven traits, nature sense; AL LN; SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +6; Str 14, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 17.

Skills and Feats: Diplomacy 11, Gather Information 7, Knowledge (politics) 8, Sense Motive 7, Intimidate 8, Spot 8, Animal Empathy 9, Profession (silk Fish Harvester) 9, Intuit Direction 8, Swim 6, Wilderness Lore 8; Alertness, Skill Focus (Diplomacy).

SQ–Half-Elven Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, elven blood.

Druid Spells Prepared (3/2): 

Equipment: Trident of Fish Command (symbol of the Harvest Master).

**************************************
Barnam Kruek, male halfling Ari1/Rog3: CR 3; ECL 4; Medium-size Humanoid (halfling); HD 3d6+1d8; hp 15; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1 (1d3-1); SA sneak attack; SQ evasion, halfling traits, uncanny dodge; AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +7; Str 9, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 14.

SA–Sneak Attack (Ex): Barnam Kruek deals +2d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.

SQ–Halfling Traits (Ex): +2 save vs. fear, +1 attack with thrown weapons.

SQ–Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC.

* No Skills or Feats chosen and No Equipment either but I think we should buy him a boat...


----------



## Kilmore (Mar 10, 2003)

Silk fish?  Crap, I was about to suggest a spider ranch.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, here goes! My first real contribution to the Mor's End project:

*Jophat Gadling & Son, Gemcutters* 

This venerable old man learned his craft from his father, who learned it from his father, who learned it from his father... To cut a long story short, the Gadlings have a long tradition of gemcutting! Jophat moved to Mor's End 3 years ago, after he was run out of his former hometown by some very unfriendly competitors. 

He's been a widower for almost nine years now. He has two daughters, Nina and Jasmeth, both married and living in Jophat's former hometown, and an unmarried son called Hubert,.who share the small appartment above the shop with his old father. True to Gadling tradition, Hubert has been Jophats apprentice. Though he's long since mastered the craft, he doesn't have the money to  start his own business, so he still works with his father.

Though he's reached the great age of 82, is thin, pale and bald, and needs both his walking stick and spectacles to get around, Jophat's mind is as sharp as ever and his hands are still steady enough to work the trade. His reputation as a master craftsman is rivaled only by his reputation as a master haggler and negotiater.

Jophat Gadling, Gemcutter, venerable human male expert 3: HD 3D6-9; hp 3; Init -1; Speed 10; AC 9 (-1 DEX): MELEE walking stick -2 (1d4-3, 20/x2) AL LN; Saves Fort -2, Ref +0, Will +6; STR 4, DEX 8 , CON 4, INT 15, WIS 14, CHA 13; Skills & Feats (*): Appraise +14 (+16 when concerning gems), Bluff +7, Concentration: +3, Craft (Gemcutting) +12, Diplomacy +9, Gather Information +9, Knowledge (Geography) +3, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +5,  Sense Motive +8, Skill Focus (Appraise), Skill Focus (Gemcutting),
Toughness.

(*): Synergy bonuses and bonuses from equipment such as scales, magnifying glass and masterwork tools are figured into these numbers.

Plothooks:

1. Jophat would LOVE to see something bad happen to the people who ruined his last business and drove him out of town! The local authorities have not been able to help him. Are they corrupt, or have the bad guys just covered their tracks too well? Or just maybe the old man isn't all that clear in the head after all, and there really was no crime..?
2. Jophat has come across a gem with strange, unidentifiable magical properties...
3. Jophat is worried that one of his son-in-laws is not treating his daughter right. Offers the PCs the gem (from plothook 2) to go give the lout a good talking-to. The son-in-law proves to be both more powerful and cruel than Jophat could ever have suspected, however...
4. Hubert is getting sick of waiting for his father to die, so he can take over the shop. He tries to hire the PCs to kill the old man, offering them the gem (from plothook 2) as payment. Will they accept the offer or try to convince Jophat of his son's ill intensions? He'll have a hard time believing them, so they might have to guard him against his will...


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 10, 2003)

Tongues and Jolly, these are great!  If everyone turns in submissions like these, we'll have an amazing city!

Re the silk fish:  We've decided that silk fish are sort of like jellyfish.  The silk is actually their tentacles.  Silk fishers remove no more than half of the tentacles at a time, then throw the silk fish back into the lake where they can regrow.  If more than half the tentacles are removed, the fish cannot swim or feed, and will die.

The tentacles, which after processing can be spun into silk, exude an irritant when they are harvested.  This is why the harvesters must wear sturdy gloves.  Nonetheless, most silk harvesters have scars on hands and arms, and some have a bit of numbness from the inevitable slip-ups that happen over the years.

I don't know what the processing entails yet.  I'll think about it.  But if someone has a good idea, feel free to post it.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 10, 2003)

Thank you, Princess.  

There'll be more...


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Mar 10, 2003)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *Silk fish?  Crap, I was about to suggest a spider ranch. *



So? Spiders make good spell components (and poisons). And there's a nice forest west of the town, on the big island. You could use the yellow camp from the map for your ranch as it's not suitable for the silk gatherers.
Waiting for your ranch, then.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 10, 2003)

i am busily working up a pottewry for y'all


----------



## Ruavel (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi Buttercup...

I saw a breakdown of the names of the city's coins somewhere in another thread... do you think they could be posted here as well... it'll make life easier for those wanting to keep the flavour of the city alive in their submissions...



thank you...


----------



## Ruavel (Mar 11, 2003)

*my first contribution...*

*Tailor – Watersilk specialist
Naithar’s Couture*
Laucian Naithar, Tailor Extraordinaire by his own exclamation, and those of his clients, was born into a family of clothiers and has continued the family trade throughout his long life. When Naithar was still a young elf he learned of the exquisite watersilk made from the tendrils of the jellyfish in Mor’s End and just had to come and see it for himself. When he came to Mor’s End he found that the delicate fabric surpassed many to the finest elven materials and he immediately bought all the silk he could afford and set himself about the business of establishing a store and clientele worthy of the Naithar family name. Thanks in no small part to his skill at designing and creating garments of exceptional magnificence, Naithar’s Couture rapidly became one of the premier clothiers of Mor’s End, particularly amongst the more affluent population and members of the city’s ‘high society’. Laucian has now plied his incomparable trade in Mor’s End for over 160 years and has been a guiding influence in high fashion of the city for most of that time. Naithar’s Couture stocks nothing less impressive than clothing fit for court, starting with courtier’s outfits worth nothing less that 45gp (50% increase from regular prices) and has made garments for Lady Kelvin and the Castellan that have been valued at well over a thousand pieces of gold.

As he became ever more popular, Laucian began to develop an arrogance and intolerance towards “lower” social classes that has garnered him quite an unpleasant reputation amongst anyone not in his target market. His store has been vandalised several times recently and his feeling is that this is the work of “some poor desperate lout with nothing better to do”, but despite his bravado, the aging elf has been quite intimidated by this activity and is not so moral as to being averse to paying for “protection”.***

As the tailor of many rich and influential figures in Mor’s End, Laucian often finds himself measuring clients while they discuss matters of business and state, which means he is often quite well-informed in issues relating to the “behind-the-scenes” machinations of the city’s politicians, nobility and guilds. Most of his clientele are completely unsuspecting of the wealth of information Laucian holds, but recently the elderly tailor has been approached by some of the city’s less savoury characters about ‘collecting information’ on their behalf.***

*** _potential plot hooks._

*Laucian Naithar, Tailor, old male elf Expert7:* HD 7d6-7; hp 20; Init –1 (Dex); Spd 30ft; melee +5 (masterwork rapier 1d6-1/18-20); SQ elven traits; AL CN; SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +8; Str 6, Dex 9, Con 8, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Skills & Feats:* Appraise +13, Bluff +12, Craft (clothing) +18, Craft (weaving) +18, Diplomacy +11, Gather Information +11, Innuendo +11, Knowledge (local) +12, Profession (tailor) +13, Sense Motive +13; Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (Craft (clothing)), Skill Focus (Craft (weaving))
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, and Sylvan
*Possessions of note:* masterwork rapier (sword cane), masterwork artisan’s tool (clothes making), and masterwork artisan’s tools (loom)
*SQ- Elven traits:* low-light vision, immunity to sleep spells & effects, +2 saving throw bonus vs Enchantment spells & effects, +2 bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks, proficient with rapier and bows


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 11, 2003)

Idea for a restaurant/inn came to me.  What does silk-fish taste like?  It's going to be expensive - the cost of the silk that the silk-fish produces has to be paid, in essence.  Since it's a jelly fish, I can't imagine it would be very nice - but caviar isn't that pleasant either.  What do other people think?  Too weird?  

Just imagining an inn - sort of a place which represents all the unique things about Mor's End.  Glazed pottery dishes, poached silk-fish, and silken sheets - maybe that'd be a good way to introduce PCs to the city.  

Also think the idea for gloves being used to harvest silk-fish is a really cool detail.  I've also put a post up on the Government Affairs thread regarding a Glazers Guild - should it be here?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 11, 2003)

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *What does silk-fish taste like?  It's going to be expensive - the cost of the silk that the silk-fish produces has to be paid, in essence.  Since it's a jelly fish, I can't imagine it would be very nice - but caviar isn't that pleasant either.  What do other people think?  Too weird?  *




Hey, as long as it's expensive enough, some jerk with too much money on his hands will consider it a delicassy!  There should definitely be such a restaurant in the posh district!


----------



## jdavis (Mar 11, 2003)

This is great; I thought I’d give contributing a try. (Constructive criticism always welcome) 

Bowmaker
Starkad Family Archery Shop

Lev Starkad was a captain in the local military until he was forced into retirement due to injury. The pinkie and ring finger of his right hand were severed (as was part of his palm) by a broad head arrow during a local skirmish. With what little savings he had he took his young wife and opened up a Bowmaking shop in Mor’s End. Now at the age of 56 he is well established in the town, “three finger” Lev is known for his quality weapons and his archery skill, which he loves to demonstrate during local fairs and celebrations. 

Lev’s bows are some of the finest in town and he normally has a waiting list for his masterwork bows. He also has a contract to supply bows and arrows to the city guard, which keeps him very busy. While he generally doesn’t sell magic weapons or arrows he does have connections and has done “special order” items before.

He is aided in day-to-day business by his teenage daughter Ariana who has cared for him since his wife died many years ago. She also has shown some talent for bowmaking and spends much of her day fletching arrows and making the occasional short bow.

Lev also has two sons Baltus and Elias. Baltus, the elder is a prominent squad captain in the Castilian’s elite guard and a well renowned archer in his own right, some say better than his father was in his prime. His younger son Elias is equally well known but for much different reasons, at an early age he took to the road to lead the life of a wondering Bard. 

Lev keeps himself in good shape and is a member of the local militia; he keeps his old chainmail and long sword well oiled and close at hand.

Plot hooks

1. Lev is very jealous of his young daughter’s suitors and occasionally hires adventurers to “check them out”. One of her recent suitors is particularly troubling as the people he hired to watch this certain suitor were never seen again.

2. Lev’s son Baltus has discovered a plot to overthrow Lady Kelvin and has asked his father to help him find local adventurers to aid him in getting to the bottom of this while keeping it quiet. Baltus doesn’t have enough information to go to the Castilian and is afraid of retribution from powerful enemies if he makes unsubstantiated accusations. Lev knows many adventurers and wishes to help his eldest son out of this mess.

3. Lev’s younger son Elias has recently returned to town and started performing a song that many felt mocked a prominent family for being heavily involved in local corruption. Elias claimed it was just a simple little tune he picked up in a far off land and that it has nothing to do with the local family, but Elias has a reputation for stirring up trouble. Now Elias has disappeared. Lev is willing to pay any price to have his son found and returned to him safe. Lev is not a rich man but he does have his “secret treasure”; Bracers of Archery he was gifted with when he was younger. (Note: the same family could be behind plot hook 2 and 3)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lev Starkad: Male Human War6; HD 6d8+6;hp 46; Init +2; Spd 20; AC 17; melee + 8 (1d8+1, Longsword); ranged +10 (1d8+2, +1 Mighty composite longbow); AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3; STR 12, DEX 14, CON 13, INT 11, WIS 12, CHA 12.
Skills: Appraise+2, Craft (Bowmaker)+6, Knowledge (Local)+1, Knowledge (War)+1, Knowledge (Weaponry)+2, Profession (Bowmaker)+5. Feats: Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus: Longbow, composite
Possessions: +1 Mighty composite longbow (+1 STR); Dagger, Masterwork; Longsword; Chainmail, Masterwork; Shield, small, wooden; Bowmaker's tools, Masterwork
Magic: Wondrous: Bracers of archery
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ariana Starkad: female human Exp2:  CR 1; HD 2d6+2; hp 12; Init +4 (+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 10; Attack +1 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +3; AL LG; Str 10, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 10.
Languages:  Common, Elf
Skills and feats: Bluff +2, Concentration +3, Craft (Bowmaking) +3, Innuendo +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Profession (Bowmaking) +1, Sense motive +2; Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot.
Possessions: Composite shortbow; Bowmaker’s tools, Masterwork.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baltus Starkad: male human Ftr5:  CR 5; HD 5d10+10; hp 47; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 17; Attack +7 melee (1D8 +2 longsword), or ranged +10 (1D8+2 Mighty Longbow Composite [STR +2]); SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 15.
Skills:  Balance +2.5, Disguise +2.5, Hide +1, Knowledge +3, Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +2, Move silently +1, Perform +3, Ride +7, Spellcraft +3, Spot +2; Feats: Combat reflexes, Dodge, Endurance, Point blank shot, Rapid shot, Weapon focus (longbow, composite).
Possessions: Longsword; Mighty Composite longbow (+2 str); Chainmail.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Elias Starkad: male human Brd4:  CR 4; HD 4d6+12; hp 26; Init +6 (+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 14; Attack +3 melee (1D6 short sword), or +6 ranged (1D8 Composite Longbow); SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +4; AL CG; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18.
Languages: Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Infernal, Orc.
Skills:  Appraise +2, Hide +2, Knowledge (local) +7, Listen +1, Move silently +2, Perform +10, Scry +6, Speak language +7, Spellcraft +7, Spot +1; Feats: Ambidexterity, Point blank shot, Improved initiative.
Possessions: Masterwork Lute; short sword; composite longbow.
Magic: Ring of protection +2
Bard Spells Known (3/3/1)

(should I cross post brothers to the NPC thread?)


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2003)

> (should I cross post brothers to the NPC thread?)




If you wish but fill them in with more details. eg: description, motives etc.  Maybe even a phrase or two that they might use!

And it's great!


----------



## jdavis (Mar 11, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you wish but fill them in with more details. eg: description, motives etc.  Maybe even a phrase or two that they might use!
> 
> *




I cross posted the two brothers with their own backgrounds and discriptions to the NPC thread. I couldn't think of any quotes offhand if I come up with anything I'll edit into the discriptions.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 11, 2003)

*more businesses*

Several brothels of varying quality

    At least one public bath

    boarding houses.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 11, 2003)

Did cities back then have orphanages? Working on a background for a shopkeeper (jeweller in fact), and it's part of it, assuming they exist


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 11, 2003)

Sapphire Jeweler
Eye of the Strom

Relgan Storm is probably the last person you'd expect to see fitting a gem to a ring or a necklace. But then, the life of a half-orc is typically one of strange occurances. The product of a brutal orc who raped a young human girl, he was born one stormy night 30 years ago. The birth was hard, and his mother died a few hours later, leaving the half breed an unwanted orphan. He spend the entirety of his youth in an orphanage, and most of that alone, as his fearsome appearance intimidated the other children that were there. When he was 15, he left as an adult, alone and skill-less. It was only inevitable that he turned to thievery to survive. 4 months of petty theft lead to being arrested, his short career as a burgler terminated before his 16th birthday.

It was in jail that his gift was discovered. Prisoners have all the time in the world, and to pass his, Relgan shaped pebbles using whaterver he could find - the bars of his cell, the rock hard floor. When this was discovered, he was chosen as part of a new program where prisoners were taught a craft, to make them a contributing part of the city. Relgan became an apprentice gemcutter.

Now, 30 years later, as owner of the Eye of the Storm, Relgan is one of the most sought-after sapphire dealaers in the city. His massive form can be seen daily in his shop, hunched over a workbench polishing a new setting, or haggling with the various dealers who frequent his shop. As life goes for half-orcs, his has turned out fairly well.

Plot hook:
Relgan has an intense hatred for orcs. He's been known to secretly fund parites of adventurers who intend to attack orc encampments. He'll pay very well for information on the possible existance of his father, whom he knows only as the name Skrak.

A personal shipment of rare red sapphires was stolen when the rider carrying them was attacked by unknown persons. Relgar will pay for their recovery, and the apprehension of those responsible (even more so if it happens to be orcs)

Stat block: Relgen Storm, male half-orc Exp4: CR 2; ECL 4; Medium-size Humanoid (orc); HD 4d6+4; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Melee dagger +3 (1d4+3); Ranged dagger +2 (1d4+3); SA; SQ half-orc traits AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 12; Skills & Feats: (48) Appraise +12*, Bluff +5, Craft(jewellry) +22*, Diplomacy +5, Gather Information +5, Intimidate +3, Knowledge(geography) +4, Profession(gemcutter) +12*, Sense Motive +4, Spot +2; Skill Focus(Craft), Skill Focus(Profession);(*)Synergy bonus for shop equipment; Items of note: Goggles of the Jeweller (+10 to Craft(jeweller).

- I'll see if I can whip up a map when I get home


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 11, 2003)

Muddy Waters
Fishmonger (Slums)

Randall Whipwreck was born and raised in the slums, and is proof positive of many clerics' ideas that the parents make the children. Randall's father was a petty extortionist in the slums, until an encounter with an orc one night ended his life. His mother was a whore, and disappeared when Randall was 12. In his eyes, it wasn't a big loss.

Resorting to thievery, Randall managed to secure a small amount of money, and set up a fishmonger within the slums, catering to the people who toil in the swamps for a living. By paying thugs to keep the competition in dire straits, Randall was able to secure a large client base for buying and selling fish. And with a legitmate business as a front, he turned to more profitable, if less lawful, pursuits. Muddy Waters is now the largest fence in the slum area. Regular shipments of fish into the main part of the city are a cost efficient, and well-concealed, route for transporting stolen goods. Sure, the picking are slimmer in this part of the city, but the odd expensive item does make its way through Muddy Waters.

Plot Hooks:
He's a fence. That's a plothook right there.

Beyond stolent goods, Randall is also a packrat for information. He has rumors and bits of info on everything from a beggar who's actually a wererat to the magical properties of several artefacts in the royal treasury. Mind you, only 30% of what he knows is true.

Randall has made an enemy in the slums, a group of ruffians who were ripped off by the rogue. Randall will pay the PCs a hefy price to get rid of them, either by killing them or more lawful means.

Randall Whipwreck, male human Exp3/Rog1: CR 3; ECL 4; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 4d6; hp 16; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 15 (+2 padded, +3 Dex); Melee +1 dagger +3 (1d4+1/crit 19-20); Ranged +1 dagger +6 (1d4+1/crit 19-20); SA sneak attack; AL NE; SV Fort +1, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 9, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Appraise +6, Bluff +8, Decipher Script +6, Disable Device +9, Forgery +6, Gather Information +8, Hide +7, Innuendo +6, Listen +4, Search +7, Spot +4, Use Magic Device +6; Dodge, Mobility.

SA–Sneak Attack (Ex): Randall Whipwreck deals +1d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.

Equipment: +1 dagger, +1 padded armor, masterwork thieves tools.

---

Runner is a 14 year old boy whom Randall uses as messenger and spy. He's small and quick and easily overlooked, allowing him to slip into places unnoticed. With good listening skills and the ability to read lips, Runner is an invaluable source of information for Randall.

Plot Hooks: 
Runner admires Randall, yet hates him at the same time. He  doesn't like being used, and Randall doesn't give him anything more than he needs. Runner is more than willing to 'skip the middle-man' and deal directly with customers if the opportunity persists.

Runner, male human Rog1: CR 1; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d6; hp 6; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+4 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1 (1d3-1); SA sneak attack; AL N; SV Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +0; Str 8, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Bluff +5, Decipher Script +4, Disguise +5, Hide +8, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Open Locks +8, Read Lips +4, Spot +2; Alertness.

SA–Sneak Attack (Ex): Runner deals +1d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.

Equipment: thieves tools.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 11, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *Did cities back then have orphanages? Working on a background for a shopkeeper (jeweller in fact), and it's part of it, assuming they exist *




Churches sometimes ran orphanages at this time but the idea of private orphangaes was not engenderd until much later. Of course orphaned children who were not taken in by relatives, neighbours or the church might be taken (okay enslaved) by some businessman and put to work- perhaps the Dwarfs use them in the mines? The other option was for them to become street rats and come together under a Fagan-like character - a petty theives guild

Of course you could create a benevolent old woman (a shoemaker of course) who takes in all the orphans and has so many children she doesn't know what to do!

oh and check this out for A Jellyfish recipe (with pictures too)


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes orphanages definitely existed. And don't forget there is no "back then". Go forth and create! Nice stuff!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 11, 2003)

Milden Book Emporium
Bookseller

Row upon row upon row of books. With a dry musty smell hanging in the air. Welcome to Milden's Book Emporium, run by the venerable Erhan Milden. On the shelves out front are more modern books of the time, and include literature, reference, newspapers, and the like. But behind the counter, in a room curtained off from the general public, is a room with far more wealth. Old musty tomes, maps of long-forgotten cities, encyclopdeisas of mystical items and mythical monsters. If knowledge was treaure, this place would be a dragon's lair.

Erhan, however, strictly controls who has access to the library, and the cost of simply reading a book is steep. Very rarely he will sell something from his collection, but the price is incredible, and he won't sell to someone who he believes will mistreat the purchase. Books are works of art to him.

Plot hooks
PCs need access to very obscure knowledge, and have to find a way to let Erhan allow them access to the library. 

Erhan has found a scroll even his considerable skills can't decipher. He manages to translate one small phrase denoting a place he's never heard of. He hires the PC to investigate where this place is, and what the scroll may denote.

The Emporium is on fire! And Erhan is trapped inside. The PCs must help extinguish the fire and save Erhan before he dies.

Erhan Milden, male half-elf Ari2/Exp1: CR 2; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 1d6+2d8-3; hp 14; Init -1; Spd 30 ft; AC 9 (-1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1 (1d3-1); SQ half-elven traits; AL LN; SV Fort +1, Ref -1, Will +8; Str 9, Dex 9, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Appraise +7, Decipher Script +9, Diplomacy +5, Forgery +7, Gather Information +7, Knowledge(literature) +9, Knowledge(history) +8, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language +3; Skill Focus(Decipher Script), Great Fortitude.

SQ–Half-Elven Traits (Ex): Sleep immunity, +2 save vs. Enchantment, low-light vision, elven blood.

Equipment: Helm of Comprehending Languages and Reading Magic.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 11, 2003)

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Idea for a restaurant/inn came to me.  What does silk-fish taste like?  It's going to be expensive - the cost of the silk that the silk-fish produces has to be paid, in essence.  Since it's a jelly fish, I can't imagine it would be very nice - but caviar isn't that pleasant either.  What do other people think?  Too weird?
> 
> Just imagining an inn - sort of a place which represents all the unique things about Mor's End.  Glazed pottery dishes, poached silk-fish, and silken sheets - maybe that'd be a good way to introduce PCs to the city.
> 
> Also think the idea for gloves being used to harvest silk-fish is a really cool detail.  I've also put a post up on the Government Affairs thread regarding a Glazers Guild - should it be here? *




Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  This has been a busy week for me in the real world.

Anyway, silk fish are not edible.  They are essentially jellyfish.  The harvesters remove up to half of their tentacles at a time, and throw them back into the lake, to regrow.  If more than half of the tentacles are removed, the fish can't eat or swim, and will die.  Silk fish are poisonous to eat.  However, I think we also have cattle, so perhaps your fine inn could serve thick, juicy steaks.    

And we have been talking about setting up a new section for guilds, since the don't really fit into any of the categories we have now.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 11, 2003)

Wippit, I like it!  Though the thought of his shop catching fire makes me faintly ill.  Sort of like the burning monastery library in Name of the Rose.

If you don't mind, I think I will create an NPC who knows him, and perhaps weave in a plot hook involving the two of them.  I was thinking of an old guy who illuminates manuscripts.  (want to know what an illuminated manuscript is?  go here: http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/medieval/mss/lat/bib/e/007.htm)


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 12, 2003)

*New Trade Item Idea!*

Moved to OOC Thread.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=761244#post761244


----------



## wizardoftheplains (Mar 12, 2003)

Amorphius' Clayworks

Amorphius Stanglure is a tall, long-limbed figure who spends most of his days outside his shop mixing varied colored clays together to get just the right shades of azure, crimson, and veridian for the uniquely styled vases he fashions for the wealthy of the city.  Known for their assymetrical form and brilliant (somewhat hypnotic) glaze patterns, these urns bring a high price within Mor's End and are especially popular with outgoing carravan leaders who can command enormous sums for them in far off kingdoms.

Somewhere in his mid-fourties, the dark-haired glazer rarely looks up from his mixing vats and wheel, but when he does, one notices a far off look in his sea green eyes, as if he sees into a world other than our own.  Stanglure lives with a halfling helper, Pars, who can be seen scurrying about constantly monitoring the multiple kilns arrayed in the potter's work yard.

Amorphius Stanglure, Potter, human male Sor 6 (stat block later)
Pars Nimblefoot, Potter, halfling male Rog 4 (stat block later)

Plothooks:
1.  Amorphius never seems to sleep and the glow from his kilns can be seen at all hours of the night.  He is said to only apply his glazes in the dead of night, in a ritual only he and his servant know.  Recently, a thief was found by the city watch in a nearby ally, visibly shaken and clutching a pottery shard in one hand.  He refuses to speak of what happened...
2.  A noble has been found dead witin her house.  No sign of foul play was present, but she did recently receive a package containing a rare Stanglure Vase which is now missing.  Or so her ex-serving maid says...
3.  Stanglure is said to get his special clays from a secret source beneath the city, but the other potters dismiss this as fancy.  Still, if one were to locate the source of his clays, the other claywrights in the town would pay handsomely...
4.  Every new moon, Stanglure closes his shop and disappears for three days.  No one has ever found out where he goes, but always upon his return, he seems full of energy and more youthful in his appearance...


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 12, 2003)

Inn.
Keovan’s Restaurant and Lodging House.

Lee Keovan is a young man who has established his reputation at a very tender age.  From ‘somewhere up north’ according to most of Mor End’s inhabitants, Keovan arrived at Mor’s End with a manservant, two horses, and a strongbox.  

Within a fortnight, he had opened up his restaurant, in one of the more expensive streets in town.  The food was excellent, but Lee’s efforts went largely unnoticed until he developed his recipe for ‘silk-fish sauce steaks’ (see below), which immediately caught on.  Within two weeks, Castellan Stangus himself had dined at Keovan’s Restaurant and Lodging House, and Keovan has never looked back.  Though primarily a restaurant, Keovan also has a wing of rooms available for hire – newly built with profits from the roaring dinner trade.   

Lee’s actual background remains very mysterious.  Some speculate that he is a criminal running from some secret crime, others believe he is the black sheep of a noble family.  No one knows the truth, save for his manservant, Baroch – and the half-orc is a mute. (Baroch, Lee’s massive manservant, is actually the one who does all of the cooking – Lee just says he’s the chef, mainly to shield Baroch from fame). 

Lee works at the door of his restaurant, seating customers.  He dresses in very dapper, well-cut silk clothes, usually in blue, white, and silver.  He is slim, black-haired, and quite polite, rarely showing any sort of emotion.  On his left hand, a small sapphire ring encircles his index finger.  His style, aristocratic manners, and excellent way with people has caused many of the wealthy elite of the city to become regulars.

The restaurant itself is a marvel.  The entrance hall floor is a circular mosaic of a silk-fish, worked in blue, green, aqua and white shards of pottery, and glazed over to form a smooth surface.  Blue silk scarves hang from the centre of the domed ceiling down to the top of the walls, which are white and grey marble.  A small desk, which Lee usually sits behind, sits at the far end from the entrance doors, in front of two curtains of silver silk.  

The dining area is a floor of fine polished granite, with blue painted walls and fine, white oak tables.  Serving staff move quietly about, serving from the finest pottery available in Mor’s End.  All of the dishes are very pleasant – and quite expensive (8 sp to 2 gold for a main course).  Beer is not for sale, and wine is sold, but only by the bottle.  Rooms are also on the pricey side, making this one of the more expensive places to stay in the city – though they are luxuriously fitted out, and boast complete room service.

(Note: The actual ‘secret ingredient’ in silk-fish sauce is chilli powder from the south  – though Lee encourages the false rumor that it’s actually the toxin that silk-fish secrete, cooked into harmlessness.)

Lee Keovan, Male Human Aristocrat 3: HD 3d8; hp 17; init +2; speed 30 ft; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Melee +5 (Rapier 1d6, 18-20/x2); AL Lawful Neutral; saves F - +1, R - +3, W- +4; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 11, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 15.
Skills:  Diplomacy +8, Gather Information +8, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +8, Ride +8, Sense Motive +7, Perform +8.
Feats: Weapon Finesse (rapier), Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Weapon Focus (rapier).

Plot Hooks –

Lee’s recipe for silk fish sauce has been stolen – Keovan wants the PC’s to find out who took it.  Alternatively, the PCs are hired to steal the recipe.

Keovan’s is holding a large engagement party (Possibly for one of Lady Kelvin’s graddaughters?), and the party is to provide security – and prevent the young couple from spending too much time alone.  

Rumors are spreading about Lee Keovan – the PC’s are to find out who he really is.

Lee also makes a useful springboard to get PC’s into the city of Mor’s End.  His family might send the party to check up on him, or they might even want him kidnapped to bring back.  

Baroch, Chef and Trapper, Male Half-orc Expert 5: HD 5d6; hp 21; init 0; speed 30 ft; AC 10; Melee +5 (Fists 1d3+2, 20/x2); AL Neutral; saves F - +1, R - +1, W- +4; STR 15, DEX 11, CON 11, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 8.
Class Skills; Profession (Cook) +13, Handle Animal +7, Wilderness Lore +11, Climb +10, Craft (Trap-making) +5, Swim +6, Spot +11, Listen +11.    
Feats; Skill Focus (Cook), Track. 

Baroch is a former trapper.  The exact details of how he meet Lee aren’t known to the general inhabitants of Mor’s End.  Nevertheless, the half-orc is very loyal to Lee, and his skill at cooking has been a huge factor in the success of ‘Keovan’s Restaurant and Lodging House.’  He is mute, but uses a sign language with Lee and the apprentice cooks.  He usually wears a clean white apron, and plain tan pants, and usually goes shirtless.  He stays out of sight most of the time, few of the guests ever see him in trading hours.  He is always in his kitchen when the restaurant is open – lifting huge cauldrons of sauce, turning the spit, and directing the other workers through gestures.  

(P.S. I left Lee and Baroch vague so DM’s could attach a background to foreign nobility in their campaign – I could detail more if you all wish.)

{Edit- clarity in expression}


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 12, 2003)

Good work, Gladius!  Note though, that silk-fish are actually small jellyfish, so they don't have any flesh that could be made into steaks.  On the other hand, steak with silk-fish sauce would work, and wouldn't require you to change anything.  The sauce could be as you said.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry Buttercup, that should read silk-fish sauce steaks.  Didn't mean to be vague.  Edited to fix it above.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 12, 2003)

Mother Hekba's
Apothecary

Mother Hekba is the last surviving member of the Grikkir tribe. Once a vast power in the area, they tribe was slaughtered by mercenaries about 20 years ago. Making quick her escape, she came to the city of Mor's End and set up shop as a somwhat unothodox apothecary. Not only do people come to her for more mundane remedies, she also dabbles in magical cures and fixes, and is rumored to place curses on people for the right price.

In actuality, Mother Hekba can't curse anyone outright, but she doesn't let the people who pay her know that. She's very cunning, and plays up to the idea of being a mystical, dangerous individual. People entering her shop are assaulted by strange sights and smells, most of which is pure showmanship on Hekba's part. Her cures are real, however, whethre it's ointments for poison ivy or silkfish stings, or more magican brews.

Plot hooks
Using her guise of cursing a party member, Mother Hekba forces the party to obtain some live silkfish. Given the protection these rare jellyfish have, that won't be an easy task.

Mother Hekba needs the party to deliver a satchel of potions to a group of hobgoblin mercenaries in the mountains. She can guarantee their safety, and will pay them well, although they may find themselves in trouble with the city if they're discovered.

Hekba has become the target of a curse herself. Confiding in the party that she has little knowledge about actual curses, she pleads with them to help cure her.

Mother Hekba, female hobgoblin Adp5: CR 4; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (goblinoid); HD 5d6+5; hp 22; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1 (1d3-1); SA spells; SQ darkvision 60 ft, raven familiar; AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +7; Str 8, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy +4, Heal +6, Knowledge(arcana) +3, Scry +4, Spellcraft +4; Brew Potion, Craft Wonderous Item.

Adept Spells Prepared (3/3/2): 

Equipment: 2 of every potion 300gp or less, 10 healing salves (as CLW potion).


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 12, 2003)

The Mor's End coinage is as follows:

Shield (platinum piece)
Hammer (gold piece)
Sword (electrum piece)
Dagger (silver piece)
Knife (copper piece)

David Argall--You're correct that I need to add brothels and a public bath.  I'll edit the main post tonight.   Boarding houses I'm not so sure about.  I think these were a much later concept.  But I'll investigate.  If you know of a source that talks about medieval boarding houses, point it out to me, pretty please!

And generally, if you think there is some sort of business that I've forgotten, mention it here, and I'll add it to the master list at the start of this thread.


----------



## Tallow (Mar 12, 2003)

*Cattle Ranches*

Buttercup,

I've already emailed you on this, and you suggested I send a write up for Cattle Ranches.  I am in the process of cogitating on exactly what I want to write up.  But first I need to coordinate several things with other ministers and on things currently already developed.

Items I need to know:

Cows or Sheep?  Its been indicated to me that the "cattle" aren't really cows, but large sheep.

Location of Ranches?  I am unsure as to exactly how much territory/land and where this land is located.  I was thinking something in the thousands of acres per ranch, and having two or three large like this, and then two or three smaller ones with herds no larger than 200 to 300 head.

Political Clout?  Not sure if they are just guys out on the range, or if the Ranch owners are going to be politically powerful.

Some of these questions belong in other threads of course, and nobody has officially asked me to design all aspects of the cattle ranches, but I think that some coordination will ultimately be important.

Andy Christian


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Mar 12, 2003)

Some answers here 

Think sheep!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 12, 2003)

*This one is a bit different...*

Natural Remedies
Apothecary

Run by a young woman named Angelinda Weaver, Natural Remedies offers a wide variety of mundane medicines and potions for those who lack the funds for magical healing. Although she does have a little knowledge in the making of potions, her specialties are using the natural properties of various plants and animals in her recipies. During the morning hours, she can be seen outside the city in various places, whether it be the hillside, the swamps, or even on the lake. After the noon meal, she can be found in her modest store, brewing herbal teas and medicines.

Plot Hooks
Angelinda left to wander the swamps, as she does every 3 or 4 days, but it's well after noon and she's not back. Her apprentice, who watches the store while she's away, is worried and has hired the party to find her.

Various murder victims about the city have contained a strange liquid in the wound areas. To the party's surprise, it's a special anti-coagulant Angelinda has developed for people with blood problems. The party needs to talk to her and discover who may be buying the application, or even worse, if someone stole the secret to how it's made.

Angelinda Weaver, female human Adp2/Drd1: CR 2; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d6+1d8+3; hp 14; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 13 (+2 leather, +1 Dex); Melee sickle +1 (1d6); SA spells; SQ nature sense, cat familiar; AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +7; Str 11, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 11.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy +3, Craft(medicine) +7, Heal +6, Intuit Directoin +3, Knowledge(nature) +6, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +1, Wilderness Lore +10, ; Alertness, Brew Potion, Skill Focus(Wilderness Lore).

Adept Spells Prepared (3/2): Cure minor wounds (x2), mending; Cure light wounds (x2)

Druid Spells Prepared (3/2): Detect poison (x2), Purify food and drink; Animal friendship (x2)

Equipment: Masterwork leather armor, masterwork sickle, various potions.

Specific remedies:
Anti-Coagulent: Angelinda harvests the saliva from giant leeches that populate the swamps. This she turns into a liquid that prevents blood clotting, which is used to help people who may have been poisoned or have blood sickness.

In game: Anyone suffering from injected poison can apply this to their wounds. They take 1 point of subdual damage per minute for 5 minutes as the infected blood drains. This bleeding reduces poison duration by 10%. If the anti-coagulant is applied to a slashing or piercing weapon, the increased dose plus the deeper penetration acts a a weapon of wounding for 5 rounds. The dose is only good for 1 attack.
Cost: 5 gp

Silkfish remedy: Through the use of her animal friendship spell, Angelinda can harvest the poisoous spines of the silkfish without removing the tentacles. She uses this to create an anti-toxin specifically for combatting silkfish poison. 

In game: If this is taken after being stung, it dulls out the pain, and prevents the secondary damage from taking affect (affected people still suffer the dex loss, it just doesn't hurt as much).
Cost: 5 gp

Aaron Cooke (apprentice), male human Com1: CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4+1; hp 3; Init -1; Spd 30 ft; AC 9 (-1 Dex); Melee dagger +0 (1d4/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger -1 (1d4/crit 19-20); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref -1, Will +1; Str 11, Dex 9, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Craft Medicine +4, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +1, Wilderness Lore +7 ; Skill Focus(Wilderness Lore), Alertness.

Equipment: dagger.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 12, 2003)

*Just a couple of generics...*

Generic Baker, female human Com1: CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4+1; hp 3; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee club +0 (1d6); Ranged club +1 (1d6); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Profession(baker) +6, Craft(household) +2, Listen +2; Skill Focus(Profession).

-----

Generic Baker, female human Com1: CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4+1; hp 3; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee club +0 (1d6); Ranged club +1 (1d6); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Profession(baker) +6, Craft(household) +4; Skill Focus(Profession).

-----

Generic Tavern Wench, female human Com1: CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4; hp 2; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike +0 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Listen +5, Profession(tavern) +2, Spot +5; Alertness.

-----

Generic Ropemaker, male human Com1: CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4; hp 2; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike +0 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Craft(rope) +4, Use Rope +7; Skill Focus: Use Rope.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 12, 2003)

Translators, Scribes, and Illuminators
The Scrivener's Quill

On first meeting Barth Olbee, most people come away thinking the man is completely mad.  His mannerisms and speech make him appear as if he is in a constant mental fog.  Don't let that fool you, though.  He's as sharp as a tack.  Otherwise, he wouldn't have been able to grow his business over the years as much as he has.  

Barth Olbee was born Irmyn Melvil.  He came to Mor's End nearly two decades ago on one of the many caravans that make their way through the city.  Irmyn was a translator and aide for the caravan master.   He had been stealing small, valuable things here and there from the caravan over the years, and when he came to Mor's End, he saw his opportunity to sell them for a tidy profit.  One night he stole away from the caravan... and was never seen again.  

Irmyn sold his loot, and for a few years continued a life of petty crime while living in the Squats.  After one run-in too many with the City Watch, he forced himself to go "straight".  He scraped together some money, changed his name to Barth Olbee and opened up a stall on the edge of The Tangle (an area of town that resembles a maze with it's narrow winding streets), near the market.

Barth started out simply writing letters, both legal and personal, for those that didn't have the skill to write, or at least couldn't write with any eloquence.  He would sometimes read letters for those that couldn't read.  On occasion he was able to use his great skill... translation.  He tried to be honest at the outset, but Barth just wasn't meant for honesty.  While writing up a legal document that one fellow was going to present at court, he got the idea that this fellows enemies might pay a handsome sum to find out what he had written before it appeared at the courthouse.  Barth made two copies of the document, and turned over a tidy profit, indeed.  It wouldn't be the last time he betrayed someone's confidence.

In the last few years,  Barth has had dealings with the Thieves Guild.  He and his scribes have become one of the guild's main forgers.  What the guild doesn't know is that Barth has no qualms selling them out.  He just hasn't had an opportunity yet.

The Scrivener's Quill is located just inside The Tangle, not far from one of the markets.  It has been a great success over the last 10 years.  Barth Olbee oversees a small staff of three scribes, two of which double as illuminators.  Barth does the majority of the translation work.  He does pretty good business.  You would be surprised how many people use his services...  and the secrets they entrust with him.

Plot Hooks:

1.  Barth has come upon a treasure map (which he mistranslated for the poor sod that paid him).  Now Barth is looking for a group of people to investigate the real treasure.  Even if the party takes his offer... can they trust that everything on their version of the map is true?

2.  Barth's old caravan master has heard rumors that his old translator is alive in Mor's End.  His business interests won't take him near Mor's End anytime soon, and he wants to hire someone to spy on old Irmyn/Barth to find out what he's up to...  and more importantly, where's that ring he stole [see Equipment below]? 


Barth Olbee, male human Exp2/Rog1: CR 2; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 3d6; hp 12; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee dagger +0 (1d4-1/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger +1 (1d4-1/crit 19-20); SA sneak attack; AL LE; SV Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 9, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14.
Skills and Feats: Speak Language (halfling), Speak Language (gnome), Speak Language (elven), Speak Language (giant), Speak Language (goblin), Speak Language (orc), Speak Language (dwarven), Appraise +6, Bluff +4, Craft (translation) +6, Forgery +6, Hide +3, Spot +3 ,decipher Script +6, Use Magic Device +4, Search +4, Listen +3, Knowledge (languages) +6, Speak Language (open) +5; Skill Focus (Craft), Skill Focus (Knowledge).
SA–Sneak Attack (Ex): Barth Olbee deals +1d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.
Equipment: Dagger, Ring of X-Ray Vision.

Speak Language (open) is noted above...  This is for skill ranks in other human languages that might exist in various campaigns.  DM's discretion.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Cattle Ranches*



			
				Tallow said:
			
		

> *Cows orSheep*




Both I think.  Might as well have some pig farms and some goats wandering around too.  Varied sources of protein make a healthy and stable city.

As for the political clout, here are my thoughts.  In the middle ages, most noble families were essentially farmers.  They owned large parcels of land, and they used it as farms or ranches.  Prestige was related to size of land holdings.  Even as late as the early 19th century you see literary examples of people sneering at those who earn their money via mercantile means rather than as landowners/farmers/ranchers.  Not, mind you, that Lord Whosey-Whatsis would ever dirty his own hands turning the soil, or gelding cattle.  Hired hands and indentured servants did that.

Also, given that Mor's End couldn't survive long without food, I'd say that the ranchers would almost have to have some political clout.  "Pass laws that chafe me too much, and I'll just drive my cattle over the mountains to sell elsewhere!"


----------



## darklight (Mar 12, 2003)

I have an idea for a toymaker, would that be allright?
Afterall, it's a fair size city, and the rich kids gotta have some fancy toys, that the poor ones can't afford.

darklight


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 12, 2003)

Darklight, that's an excellent idea!  I can't wait to see what you have in mind.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 13, 2003)

*Guilds and Organizations thread is open for business!*

Hi all!

Please come check out the Guilds and Organizations thread! It's now open for business.

So far I've populated it with the groups listed by Knightfall in his summary, and a bunch of quotes from "A Magical Medieval Society" (thanks, Suzi Yee and Joseph Browning!) Actual content is still to come . I also have 4 placeholder posts for additional groups that can be assigned.

There is quite a bit of overlap between the Craft & Trade thread and the Guilds and Organizations thread, so do drop on by...


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Cattle Ranches*



			
				Tallow said:
			
		

> *Cows or Sheep?  Its been indicated to me that the "cattle" aren't really cows, but large sheep.
> 
> Location of Ranches?  I am unsure as to exactly how much territory/land and where this land is located.  I was thinking something in the thousands of acres per ranch, and having two or three large like this, and then two or three smaller ones with herds no larger than 200 to 300 head.
> 
> ...




As far as i know, medieval cattle required 2 acres each, while you could get 2 sheep per acre for adequate grazing.

Traditionally there weren't any cattle ranches/sheep ranches as we'd think of them today. Land was owned by the nobility and they greatly diversified their food sources (heavily grain/wheat dependant however) their food in order to reduce risk of famine. Magic would help alliaviate this fear a bit so a more "industrial" type farm we're familiar with could be a possiblity.Also its interesting to note that the majority of  people are going to be mostly vegetarian (the great % of their calories coming from wheat/porriage/bread/beer). Not from lack of desire or ethical reasons, but from lack of money.

Since land was owned by nobility, political clout didn't come from producing food (social clout however often depended upon husbandry) as much as it came from the right to bear arms.

edit: oh yeah, sheep were mostly raised for their wool and were only killed when they were old or caught a disease or for special occasions. sheep are also notoriously sickly animals: not nearly as hardy as cattle.

joe b.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cattle Ranches*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *oh yeah, sheep were mostly raised for their wool and were only killed when they were old or caught a disease or for special occasions. sheep are also notoriously sickly animals: not nearly as hardy as cattle.*




One observation, a merchant who specializes in cloth from wool would definitely be the poor man's clothier, in Mor's End.  Not that the local nobility don't but clothing made of wool, just that those that can't afford to setup a watersilk shop have to live with lower profits selling wool clothing.

{EDIT}

BTW, I think instead of saying farm or ranch we should use a catch-all word to describe the rural homesteads around Mor's End - steddings!

Later,

KF72


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2003)

I've put all of the craft/professions from A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe up on our web page as a download. Go to www.exp.citymax.com and head to the community support page.  It's called City Gen Text.

Have fun! Should provide a good baseline for what ya'll are interested in.

joe b.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 13, 2003)

*boarding houses, apts, etc*

"Boarding houses I'm not so sure about. I think these were a much later concept. But I'll investigate. If you know of a source that talks about medieval boarding houses, point it out to me"

     I would think boarding houses is an extremely ancient, and obvious, development.  Any city has a large number of workers in need of cheap housing, which they can't afford to buy.  Many will live at the workplace, but this means you are on call 25 hours a day, so the workers want to find alternatives.  Apartments will do for those with a family or other support, but living alone requires quite a bit of time to cook, clean up, laundry, cleaning...  A boarding house can provide all these services.
    The inn is generally suitable for our adventurer since he is a travelling sort and only wants temporary housing.  But few stay at an inn for any length of time.  Those wanting to stay in the city for any extended period go elsewhere.
    On the other side, any city will have fairly large residences that are no longer suitable for the rich [and in many cases are owned by those no longer rich].  Cutting these into a dozen or so units and providing other housing services turns the white elephant into a paying business.  
    In some societies, it was one of the relatively few "respectable" options for a woman in need of coin.

     I doubt you can find too much on the history of boarding houses.  It is likely one of those things that are just always there and get little notice.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 13, 2003)

> sheep are also notoriously sickly animals: not nearly as hardy as cattle.




Ahh... but we're not talking about your common barnyard sheep here.  We're talking about Argali sheep... which in D&D terms would be classified as dire sheep.  In the real world, Argali sheep are rarely domesticated.  They grow up to 5 feet tall, and live mainly in the mountains of central asia (from kyrgizstan to tibet).

Argali sheep offer good meat, can produce drinkable milk (similar to goat's milk), and can be shorn for wool.

I never imagined the countryside would be filled with large ranches.  I always assumed that the nearby land would be a mixture of noble land holdings (including Lady Kelvin's lands), and land owned by villagers.  

The noble lands would be dotted with small farms, and villages to support those farms.  The villagers/farmers on noble lands would work the land for a small share of the crop/animals...  or they would be given a small plot of land to farm for their own profit, but would be taxed on that profit.  

The independent villages would either be one large extended family or a cooperative of a few families.  These villages would attempt to be as self sufficient as possible with a lot of mixed farming and animals.  They would pay tax to the city for protection.

Joe B...  is the above too far off medieval reality?

--sam


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

I'll put in 10-15 shops somewhere during next week. You can hold me by me word on that. No time now but then you all know that I'm putting something in this plan!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 13, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *I've put all of the craft/professions from A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe up on our web page as a download.*




Woohoo! Thanks Joe! 

One note for those wanting to use these numbers: everything in MMS refers to numbers of _adults_! As far as I know, the 10,200 number for Mor's End includes children as well. 

According to the DMG, non-adults comprise 10-40% of the population, depending on race. Let's say 30% for Mor's End, because we have a big dwarven population. So the number of adults in Mor's End is... 7140!

Let's call it 7000 adults for convenience (31% children). I haven't yet updated the profession numbers I've leisted before this in various thread, but perhaps I should...

(PS: I noticed Buttercup's numbers for various profession were quite a bit lower than the ones I got from MMS. Correcting for the number of adults brings the two much closer in line!)


----------



## Conaill (Mar 13, 2003)

Buttercup:

Would you like me to post an updated list of professions based on the MMS table? I'm getting pretty close to your values if I correct for the number of adults. but MMS has a whole bunch more professions as well!

For example, the most common prefession in your table is shoemaker (60). Here's the list of "professions" that have more than 60 members in the table derived from MMS:

Beggers 1000
Laborers 700
Housewives, Househusbands 700
Elderly/Infirm 583
Servers (taverns, inns, restaurants) 200
Clergy members 140
Guards (private) 140
Peddlers 117
Porters 117
Apprentices 100
Domestic Servants 78
Guards (city, governmental) 70
Students 70
Journymen 70
Thieves 70
Sailors 70
Mercenaries 70


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: boarding houses, apts, etc*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *"Boarding houses I'm not so sure about. I think these were a much later concept. But I'll investigate. If you know of a source that talks about medieval boarding houses, point it out to me"
> 
> I doubt you can find too much on the history of boarding houses.  It is likely one of those things that are just always there and get little notice. *




Yeah, not a lot written about that subject.   We viewed boarding houses as the solution to short term lodging needs. ie. a trader/lawyer comes in and it's going to take a month to settle is business so he needs a place to stay. Also any place with a university/unique good is going to have youthful (20ish) wealthy people/traders who need places to live.

joe b.


----------



## Tallow (Mar 13, 2003)

*Argali Steddings*



			
				lalato said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahh... but we're not talking about your common barnyard sheep here.  We're talking about Argali sheep... which in D&D terms would be classified as dire sheep.  In the real world, Argali sheep are rarely domesticated.  They grow up to 5 feet tall, and live mainly in the mountains of central asia (from kyrgizstan to tibet).
> 
> ...




Granted.  Is there a reason though that two or three particularly influential nobles or influential argali herdsmen who became nobles (and banded the various independent argali tribes under his wing) couldn't have grabbed up, owned, purchased or claimed a crap load of land and continued to herd huge herds of argali sheep?  If there were ways to make this profitable, I'm sure even a medieval person could have a "ranch."

The specifics may be different from a 1890's ranch in the western USA (ala Louis L'Amour fame).  And it may not fit perfectly into the reality of a typical medieval town.  But why should it fit perfectly into either?  Its a fantasy city in a fantasy world (most likely) and having little quirks that differentiate it will give it reasons to actually be used as more than a window dressing city.

I have some very good ideas for these argali "ranches" but it doesn't seem there is any kind of consensus on what they should be exactly, and I don't want to waste my time making up something that is completely off from what the powers that be want for the city.

Andy Christian


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2003)

lalato said:
			
		

> * Ahh... but we're not talking about your common barnyard sheep here.  We're talking about Argali sheep... which in D&D terms would be classified as dire sheep.  In the real world, Argali sheep are rarely domesticated.  They grow up to 5 feet tall, and live mainly in the mountains of central asia (from kyrgizstan to tibet).
> 
> Argali sheep offer good meat, can produce drinkable milk (similar to goat's milk), and can be shorn for wool.
> 
> ...




Damn, those some scary sheep!  I 'bout soiled me armor....  No it all sounds great.  Just wanted a work of caution because i wasn't aware how aware you were.....  

Few things you might want to look into with the Argali:

1. Wool yield and quality.  if neither of these are good or if there are more "tame" sheep that fit the bill better the landowners may think of importing a sheep instead of using a more indigious variaty.

2. milk yields. how do the milk yields compare with the above varieties?

I know these two questions may qualify you for an honorary soil sciences degree... 

joe b.


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Argali Steddings*



			
				Tallow said:
			
		

> *Granted.  Is there a reason though that two or three particularly influential nobles or influential argali herdsmen who became nobles (and banded the various independent argali tribes under his wing) couldn't have grabbed up, owned, purchased or claimed a crap load of land and continued to herd huge herds of argali sheep?  If there were ways to make this profitable, I'm sure even a medieval person could have a "ranch."
> Andy Christian *




The main difference is that animals, unlike soil, can be taken away or killed. Given the violent nature and common occurace of war, putting to much wealth into things that can die isn't terribly prudent.  The first time an army happens by, that poor rancher's going to end up feeding them.  If he has a more diversified source of food/income he has a better chance of surviving.

That being said, this is a fantasy city. It doesn't have to be a traditional medievalesque city. It can be whatever people want it to be, so view the information from A Magical Medieval 
Society:Western Europe as tools not rules. Ignore them when you want to, and use them when they're helpful.

joe b.


----------



## Tallow (Mar 13, 2003)

*Argali Sheep*



			
				jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn, those some scary sheep!  I 'bout soiled me armor....  No it all sounds great.  Just wanted a work of caution because i wasn't aware how aware you were.....
> 
> ...




Don't forget, that if this is a medieval society, and the chief "ranchers" are herdsmen (who were more than likely nomadic once upon a time), then the sheep would net alot more than just milk, meet and wool.

But for the wool...

1) Camel hair jackets are VERY expensive.  There is no reason to disbelieve that Argali wool could be a luxury item.

2) Wool is MUCH warmer than silk, and would provide winter clothing for those who work outside much of the time.

For the milk...

1) Milk begets butter and cheese.  Feta cheese is considered a upper-class cheese in the USA, although for goat herders, I'm sure its more like American processed cheese.  That isn't to say though, that these particular Argali have milk that when processed correctly can provide a very excellent cheese and/or butter that could be considered a luxury item.

2) Since there are no cows here, this would be the only availability of milk, unless they imported milk.  In medieval times, importing milk is an improbable enterprise because of refrigeration and spoilage issues.

Other items...

Horns:  Horns like those could be used by craftsmen to create many types of tools, musical instruments, and carvings (skrimshaw, horn or bone carving, ivory carving, etc.).

Bones:  For the herdsmen anyways, the bones could easily be used for tools, armor, help in holding up their transportable tents (teepees).

Gut:  Bowstrings, rope, etc.

Lard: lamp oil, stoves, etc.

And this is just a few of the things that the Argali could be used and processed for.

Andy Christian


----------



## Lalato (Mar 13, 2003)

> Damn, those some scary sheep! I 'bout soiled me armor.... No it all sounds great. Just wanted a work of caution because i wasn't aware how aware you were.....
> 
> Few things you might want to look into with the Argali:
> 
> ...




1.  From the limited resources I've found (most Argali resources are for hunters)...  In the real world, Argali wool isn't the highest quality.  Having said that, most real world Argali wool is from animals that are close to wild as very few are domesticated...  poor diet may have something to do with the wool quality.  It's my assumption that with the proper diet, Argali wool would be mid grade, at best.  It's not the highest quality, but if you want to keep warm during winter...  it will be a lot better than Water Silk.  As far as yield...  I don't think the sheep in Australia/New Zealand have anything to worry about from Argali.  I suspect, though, that the animal would produce better and more wool with an improved diet.

2.  In the real world Argali can produce milk...  The milk is similar to goat's milk.  Since the animal is much larger than a goat, I would say the yield is better than a goat...  but probably nowhere near a cow. 

With either wool or milk...  animal husbandry over several generations of argali might produce some really fine wool... or a better milk producer.

--sam

p.s.  sorry for hijacking this thread, Buttercup...


----------



## Tallow (Mar 13, 2003)

*Argali Sheep*



			
				lalato said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1.  From the limited resources I've found (most Argali resources are for hunters)...  In the real world, Argali wool isn't the highest quality.  Having said that, most real world Argali wool is from animals that are close to wild as very few are domesticated...  poor diet may have something to do with the wool quality.  It's my assumption that with the proper diet, Argali wool would be mid grade, at best.  It's not the highest quality, but if you want to keep warm during winter...  it will be a lot better than Water Silk.  As far as yield...  I don't think the sheep in Australia/New Zealand have anything to worry about from Argali.  I suspect, though, that the animal would produce better and more wool with an improved diet.
> 
> ...





And to add something else, to append my last post on other items sheep are good for...

Hide...  Sheep skin can provide very nice leather clothing.  It is softer and easier to work than the heavier hides from cows.  It can be used for many things.  The herders probably used them for their huts/tents, clothing, gloves, boots, etc...

Andy Christian


----------



## Lalato (Mar 13, 2003)

> I have some very good ideas for these argali "ranches" but it doesn't seem there is any kind of consensus on what they should be exactly, and I don't want to waste my time making up something that is completely off from what the powers that be want for the city.




Tallow...  I think ranches can be easily incorporated into the Enheim region.  If you have an idea... why don't you work up a little synopsis and post it.  I, for one, would love to see it.  

--sam


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 14, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Buttercup:
> 
> Would you like me to post an updated list of professions based on the MMS table? I'm getting pretty close to your values if I correct for the number of adults. but MMS has a whole bunch more professions as well!
> 
> ...




I think that I'd like to modify some of those numbers.  For example, I'm not sure it's necessary to include housewives/househusbands for Mor's End.  And I left out clergy deliberately since if clergy have to have gods, and we decided not to mention them.  The guards I left out because I thought they might be covered in a government thread.  And 1000 beggars may be historically accurate, but I can't imagine anyone enjoying roleplaying in a city that was knee deep in street people.  (As I said elsewhere, it's too much like NYC in the early '90s.)

So, to make a long story short, let me think about this for a bit.  I've got a pretty busy weekend, but I should be able to work on this some on Sunday. Heck, maybe even tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 14, 2003)

I think we should just post *all* the numbers in one place, including the ones we're not certain about yet (we can always mark those with an asterisk). It's useful to have some reference for the "average" city of this size.

Then as we refine the demographics of Mor's End, we can update this list with the actual numbers we've decided on.

Anyway, I have a list where I took the average between the numbers given by the "Medieval Demographics Made Easy" web site (based on pop size 10,200) and the "Magical Medieval Society" tables (based on a 7,000 adults). Most of the time the results from both are *very* close (typically within 1 from each other), so I guess I must be doing something right. 

PS: we decided not to _specify_ gods, not to exclude them from consideration altogether. I agree we may want to reduce the number of clergy (say, by half?) to make sure they're not a significant force that we have to include at all levels of society. But you never know who's going to need the number of clergy, housewives and children at some point...

PPS: I've already used the estimated number of beggers to calculate the size of the Squats in th geography thread. Check the map: if you want significantly fewer beggers than that, the Squats will be significantly smaller as well...


----------



## darklight (Mar 14, 2003)

*WARNING: there is explicit violence in this post, that might offend. If this is too much, I appologize, feel free to delete.*

Toymaker/woodworker

"Feshel's Toy's And Woodworks" says the carved wooden sign outside. Inside you will find an unassuming little store, filled with all manners of wooden items of good quality. Once you enter, you are greeted by the owner, a dry looking gnome by the name of Feshel Creek. Feshel makes anything from fine furniture to carvings of nature scenes, but his toys are what made him famous in Mor's End. You see, Feshel is more than just a good woodworker, he is also a skilled illusionist, and his finer toys are actually magic items, that produce beautiful colours and strange sounds when played with. These are, off course, only sold to the nobility, who can afford such extravagant toys for their children. But there is more to these than meet the eye, as you will see.

Fifty years ago, Feshel lived with his parents in the countryside outside Mor's End. One day, as he was returning home from gathering berries in the forest, he was surprised to see several horses outside his home. There was screaming and shouting from inside, and Feshel decided to hide behind a tree. As he watched from a distance, he saw his parents being dragged outside, by six young men all dressed up in noble's hunting outfits. The young men were drunk and talked loudly to each other. From what Feshel could hear, they had been out hunting, but had not found any game, so when they saw the Feshels parents house, they decided to have some fun. The men proceded to rape Feshels mother, while forcing his father to watch. Feshel wanted to help his mother, but he couldn't move. He just stood there, petrified, horrified and helpless. Then he heard a crack. The man holding his mother down, had been too rough and had snapped her neck. When the nobles couldn't have more fun with his mother, they decided they might as well have some fun with his father. They cut him with a knife, and told him to run for his life. Then they mounted up to hunt him down like an animal.

Feshel went to Mor's End and tried to get help from the town guard, but noone would listen to him. There was never any investigation of the incidence, and the young nobles just went on with their lives, as if nothing happened. Since that day, 'noble' has meant decadence and depravery to Feshel. He has vowed to pay them back, not just the nobles involved, but the entire nobilty of Mor's End, which he sees as evil and arrogant scum.

Feshel wandered the streets of Mor's End, and was eventually taken in by a woodworker, as an apprentice. He knew he could never attack the nobility outright, it had to be much more subtle, so he began studying magic. He knew he would live far longer than the humans, so he had patience. What he wanted, was to turn all the children of all nobility against their own families.  A few years ago he researched a spell he thinks might do the trick: _Feshel's subtle suggestion_(see below). He places this spell on the toys he sells to nobles, such as a fancy spinning top, with coloured lights. Every time the toy is used, _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ is cast on the child using it. There is no imediate effect, it has to be built up over long periods of use. The suggestion Feshel places in these toys are "You can't trust your family", "YOU should be the heir to the title", "Your brother gets more than you", "You don't need a father" or something similar. Feshel knows a lot about the nobility of Mor's End, and he always makes these toys on order, so he can use specific suggestions that fit the family. His ultimate goal is the downfall of all nobility, by using what he percieves as their own decadence against them.

Feshel's crazy plan might eventually work, but it has one major problem: _Cost!_ Making the suggestion toys is quite expensive, and even the decadent nobility wouldn't pay what it costs, especially since they think there is only a simple illusion spell (Prestidigitation) in them. Selling furniture and regular magic toys pays fairly well, but not well enough to pay for all the suggestion toys, so Feshel had to find another source of income. This made him turn to the thieves guild, offering them magical aid, and information on the nobles, for a share of the take. Feshel had always used magical means to scry on the nobles anyway, to find their weaknesses, so he had a lot to offer. This partnership has proved profitable for both parties. 

Some time ago, Katrina, a young human girl, started helping out Feshel in the shop. At least, that is what it looks like, in fact Katrina is Feshels contact to the Thieves Guild. Katrina delivers information on which houses will be targeted next, and later Feshel passes on what information he can get on the security of the house. Occasionally Feshel makes potions for the Thieves Guild, to aid their endavours, and he has produced a few scrolls as well. Katrina has recently mentioned that the Guild might want to procure a certain wand, but Feshel is a bit unsure about this rather major undertaking. Feshel is very pleased with his arrangement with the Thieves Guild, as it is just another way to get back at the nobility.


*New Spell: *_Feshel's subtle suggestion_
Enchantment (Compulsion) {Mind-Affecting, Language-Dependent}
Level: Brd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V,M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One Living Creature
Duration: 24 hours
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

This spell plants a suggestion in a creatures mind. The suggestion is not as powerful as by the _suggestion_ spell, so it will not influence a creature imediately. The power of this spell lies in its long term use. If a victim who missed its saing throw is submitted to another _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ with a similar suggestion within the duration of the first spell, the victim must make a new saving throw with a penalty of -1. This penalty is cumulative with further castings of the spell. Once the victim has been submitted to a number of succesful castings of _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ equal to its wisdom score, the suggestion becomes permanently implanted in its mind, and it is likely to act upon the suggestion. If the victim is not submitted to another casting of _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ within the duration of the previous spell, or if the saving throw is made, the number of succesful castings goes down by one. For each 24 hours of time here after, the number of succesful casting is also reduced by one.

*Feshel Creek*, Toymaker, Male Gnome (Rock) Illusionist 5; HD 5d4+5; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; AC 13 (+2 Dex, +1 Size); Melee dagger +3 (1d4/ crit 19-20); AL NE; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 13; Height 3'4", weight 42 lbs 
Skills and Feats: Bluff +2, Craft (Woodworking) +14, Diplomacy +3, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +10, Spellcraft +6; Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item


*New Magic Item:*_ Suggestion toy_
This magical toy casts a _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ when it is used, with a preprogrammed suggestion. This power can be used once per day. The effects are as per the _Feshel's subtle suggestion_ spell.
_Caster Level_ 3rd; _Prerequisites:_ Craft Wondrous Item, _Feshel's subtle suggestion_; _Market Price:_4,500 gp

The _suggestion toys_ are often made with other spells included, such as _prestidigitation_ which would add another 375 gp to the cost.


*Katrina*, Guild Thief, Female Human Rogue 1; HD 1d6–1; hp 5; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Leather Armor); Melee short sword +1 (1d6+1/ crit 19-20), Melee +1 Unarmed Strike (1d3+1 §), Ranged light crossbow +2 (1d8/ crit 19-20) ; AL NN; SV Fort –1, Ref +4, Will +0; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 8, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 13; Height 5'5, weight 110 lbs

Skills and Feats: Balance +6, Climb +5, Disable Device +6, Escape Artist +6, Gather Information +5, Hide +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Open Lock +6, Search +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Dodge

Katrina is the daughter of a fairly well-to-do merchant, who recently got involved with the thieves guild. Her mother is dead, and when her father was away on business trips, she would roam around with a couple of friends doing petty crimes, just for the kick of it. One time they were stealing from a shopkeeper, who paid protection money to the thieves guild. The shopkeeper got in touch with the protection guy from the guild, complaining over the lack of protection. The guild guy gave the girls two choices: join the guild, or be turned over to the authorities, and probably go to prison. The two other girls were reluctant, but Katrina was thrilled, and jumped on the chance.

Katrina is a pretty and charming young girl, which she has taken advantage of on more than one occation. Apparently some men just can't get themselves to punish such a sweet little girl!


*Notes:* I'm not too sure about that spell, is it too powerful, too weak? If anyone has an idea to make it a little simpler, in mechanic or description, please speak up!  

The last part might be a little uninspired and/or errorladen, as it is getting very late around here (5 a.m.)

darklight

_Edit: added warning, and cleared a bunch of errors._


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 14, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *And 1000 beggars may be historically accurate, but I can't imagine anyone enjoying roleplaying in a city that was knee deep in street people.  . *




Actually I did a campaign based amongst the beggars and proles of a city Besides the Major NPCs being a Beggar and a Peasant Midwife it involved 2 Ghouls, some Goblins, a Liche, the Toothfairy and a few sundry fey.

Looks Like Mother Hekba would fill the role of Midwife fine so I'll submit an NPC Beggar and a street gang lead by a Ghoul very soon


----------



## Conaill (Mar 14, 2003)

darklight said:
			
		

> *Notes: I'm not too sure about that spell, is it too powerful, too weak? If anyone has an idea to make it a little simpler, in mechanic or description, please speak up! *




I would recommend doing away with the spell altogether. It's really only effective when the target is exposed to it frequently, i.e. typically through an item. So just add it's effects to the item description instead.

You can either have the Suggestion Toy be a special wondrous item with an entirely new effect, or you could base it's effect on another spell. E.g. Lesser Geas, with a special description of when the spell is triggered.

Doing things this way would solve a lot of problems. You don't need to balance an extra spell that PC's could add to their repertoire. It makes you NPC much more portable. It's clearer (what does "is likely to act upon the suggestion" mean anyway?), etc.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

*My first submission!*

Whew, I finally finished my first submission!  *WARNING:* This is really long!

*Tavern
The Downpour Alehouse*

*Background*
One of the most famous taverns in Mor's End, The Downpour Alehouse is known for its lively atmosphere and diverse clientele.  Highbrow nobility, eccentric wizards, taciturn dwarves, merchant house lords, devious rogues, city officials, and members of the city watch – all of them come to “The Downpour” to wash away the day with a stiff drink and general merriment.  (The taverns name comes from two sources, its location in the city tends to get a lot of rain and as it often been said by the locals, “A lot of downing and pouring goes on here.”)

Located just outside the edge of the Posh District leading towards the eastern side of the city, the Downpour Alehouse sits on the southern corner of The Traders’ Way and Willow Lane.  Its owners, Willie Enderton and Dalvar Hammersmith, scrutinized a location for their business, for months, before building the Downpour in the “Heart of the City”, as the region is often referred to, nearly 70 years ago.

Willie, a halfling from Lalaton, and Dalvar, a dwarf originally from Kul Moren, were in their prime when they met near the western High Gate all those years ago.  Willie had come to Mor’s End to make his fortune on watersilk, while Dalvar had come to apply to join the city’s Elite Guard.  Needless to say, it didn’t quite work out that way.

The two became close friends overnight and soon came to realize there was more to be had by working together to build a place where the people of Mor’s End could come together, relax and simply have a good time without worrying about how one dressed.  For as log as you behave, you are welcome at The Downpour.

To ensure this good behavior from their clientele, Willie and Dalvar employ two private guards, Sven (NG hm War1) and Mikael (LN hm War1), for the tavern during the busiest times of the day.  These two are the latest to work as bouncers in the tavern and the two partners hope Sven and Mikael stick around longer than the last two (who left for parts unknown).  Note, however, that locals know better to make trouble in The Downpour, as the tavern is a popular place amongst the city watchmen and a few of the more, well known royal guardsmen.

It was Dalvar who went out of his way to make the local guards and watchmen welcome at The Downpour.  His motto is, “If I can’t serve the city then I serve the city drinks!”  He spends every night chatting up the local guards, finding out who’s on duty that night, where and what the latest scuttlebutt is regarding the city’s readiness in case of an attack.

Willie’s approach has been bolder than his partner’s, as he has spent the last 70 years getting to know everyone he can from nobles to rogues, priests to paupers.  There isn’t anyone that Willie hasn’t met or at least heard of in Mor’s End and he is font of information and rumors, especially about the businesses along The Traders’ Way and in the nearby Posh District.

Because of their need to remain in the know, one would think the two partners would be hard pressed to run a tavern.  In reality, they let their wives and children run the day-to-day operation of The Downpour, which suits their families just fine.  Maggie (NG ½f Com2/Exp2), Willie’s wife, runs the bar and handles the staff made up of the two families six children – Bette, Renfew, Hanna, Halgan, Shalgar and Willie Jr.  Mildie (LG df Com2/Exp2), Dalvar’s wife, runs the taverns finances including making sure the hired help get paid and that supplies and alcohol are ordered and delivered on time.

As for the hired help, besides Sven and Mikael, The Downpour has two other hired hands to help bring in customers.  The first is a popular minstrel that plays exclusively in The Downpour and is more like family then she would ever admit.  Raven Moonhome (statted below) is a half-elf that grew up in the far north.  An outcast of her family clan because of her half-human heritage, Raven soon found her way to Mor’s End and met Willie and Dalvar on one of the city’s side streets under dubious circumstances.

The second hired hand is Andie “Twice-Bitten” Hande (CG ½m Exp1/Rog1).  Andie is a young halfling that Willie rescued of the street a year and a half ago, who works behind the bar with Mrs. Enderton.  The boy is just finding his way in Mor’s End and the old halfling owner sees a bit of himself in the young man.  Originally from another city several hundred miles northeast of Mor’s end, Andie is adapting well to life in Mor’s End and has taken a shine to Hanna, Willie and Maggie’s oldest daughter.  Old Willie believes it’s only a matter of time before the two start courting and he hopes that marriage will soon follow.  (Andie’s nickname refers to the two times that he’s been bitten by a stray dog that has been running loose in the city for over a year now.)

*Inside the Downpour Alehouse*
The Downpour is best known for its unique design.  The tavern is three-tiered with a common area on the main floor, the raised tier above and room for sun lovers on the roof.  The first thing that guests notice, when visiting during the day, is the amount of light streaming in from above.  This is because the tavern has a huge skylight built into the roof.  The skylight is made of multi-colored glass that has been enchanted to withstand the hardest, non-magical blows (i.e. falling hail, sword blows).  It is this feature which gave the tavern its name, as it used to be called Willie & Dalvar’s Alehouse, as the sound of rain hitting the glass is unmistakable.

The main common area is roughly 50 feet by 40 feet with cubbyholes built into the walls for those wishing more privacy.  The bar stands elevated in the center of the common area with a solid oak bar counter stretching all the way around.  The elevation is a design to allow the halfling members of the staff to work from behind the bar without having to reach for either their supplies or their customers.  Both Mrs. Enderton and Andie can be found here on most occasions, while Bette and Willie Jr. work the common area.  Each table is designed with a raised step to allow the halflings to serve drinks level with the taller folk.

Sven and Mikael also work the common area, keeping the peace when members of the watch and/or guardsmen aren’t around or helping to clean tables and sweep the floor.  When the tavern is overflowing then Halgan and Shalgar help the two humans keep the peace, including the upper levels.

The second, raised tier of the tavern, reached by two metal, spiral staircases, is located high above the common area around the edge of the tavern’s walls.  Each corner of the second tier ends in a octagonal platform where mainly halflings and gnomes drink their day’s work away.  The platforms are harder for the taller races to navigate but the few elves and half-elves in the city sometimes prefer the isolation provided.  (The low metal railings all along the second tier also tend to keep the taller races in the common area below.)  The four octagonal corners of the second tier are all connected by two metal walkways intersecting each other high above the rest of the tavern.  Hanna spends most of her time working up here, along with her brother Renfew, just in case anyone gets to friendly with his sister.  It is also from the second tier where Raven performs her more racy songs to the delight of the patrons below.

The roof, only open during the warmer months, is open to anyone, yet mainly nobles and sun lovers come up to drink here.  The roof or ‘Solarium’ as it is often called is surrounded on all sides by a high metal railing and offers a wonderful view of the city, especially towards the Posh District.  It is also to possible to sit right next to the skylight and watch the tavern goers below.  However, being served up here is pricey, as the stairs leading to it are located on the outside of the tavern.  This means that Maggie or one of her children has to take the drinks outside and then up the stairs to the Solarium. All prices her are triple what they normally are inside.  When the Solarium is open, Shalgar spends most of his time here, tending to the many plants he likes to grow on the roof during the spring and summer.

The Downpour Alehouse is more than just the main tavern area.  A door in the southern wall leads to the private residences of both the Enderton and Hammersmith families.  A large hallway connects to nearly a dozen rooms on both sides including bedrooms, a kitchen, a dinning room and several privies at the end of the hall.  There are several storage rooms and a study as well, which is where Mildie spends most of her time working on the tavern’s finances.  When business is slow, she makes her sons help her with the books, a chore they don’t like at all.  A door leads outside into the western side street from the kitchen.  There are just enough bedrooms for the families, as well as Andie and Raven.  Sven and Mikael don’t live here but are living in one of the boarding houses nearby.  (Just north of The Traders’ Way on Finnley Street.)

*What Can You Get?*
While The Downpour is best known for its architecture, it is also a great place to get almost any sort of exotic beverage, whether it be alcohol or not.  However, The Downpour is an Alehouse first, thus its finest drinks tend toward special dwarven and local ales.

* Dwarven Strongheart is a favorite amongst the dwarven population of the city and Dalvar’s connections in Kul Moren mean that he gets the best stock of Strongheart every year.  (1sp per mug.)
* Thundering Brew is another ale made out of Kul Moren.  It isn’t as popular as Dwarven Strongheart amongst the populace because of its stronger taste and potency.  Only dwarves and gnomes can drink more than a few mugs of Thundering Brew and remain conscious.  (7cp per mug.)
* Mor’s Best is made and sold locally.  It is one of the standard ales in the city but is slightly better than regular ale.  (5cp per mug.)
* Old Willie’s Brew can only be had at The Downpour.  This ale is a favorite amongst both humans and halflings.  (6cp per mug.)
* Swampwater is a favorite of the city’s humanoid population.  The Downpour is one of the few taverns located on the northern side of the river that serves it.  (2cp per mug.)
* Silkers’ Wine is made locally and is was first made by a member of the Silkers Circle.  While not as popular as Elven Firewine, it is still expensive.  Most elves and gnomes find this wine unpalatable.  (8sp per pitcher.)
* Elven Firewine is well known in the southern lands and is just beginning to appear in Mor’s End.  The wine is very sweet and very expensive.  It is all the rage amongst the nobles and merchant lords of the city.  (20gp per bottle.)

The Downpour also serves cider (3 cp per mug) and a nonalcoholic drink called Maggie’s Fizbomb (1sp per mug).  The fizbomb has a sweet taste like fine wine but is a strange multicolored brew (red and blue) with foam and bubbles.  The fizbomb is Willie Jr’s favorite drink.

It is unusual for the owners of The Downpour to serve food, from out of their private kitchen, but will make exceptions for those sitting in the cubbyholes or up on the Solarium if it is really slow.  (These meals are of good quality but cost twice the amount listed in SRD Equipment II.)

*Key Plot Hooks*
_1)_ Someone or something has stolen Dalvar’s latest shipment of Dwarven Strongheart ale.  He is unsure of who captured the shipment but is offering a reward of 100gp to anyone who discovers who took the ale shipment.  If that person could also find the shipment and return it undamaged then he’d pay 3 times that much.  He is also looking for adventurers willing to help protect the next shipment.

_2)_ A large avian creature falls from the sky smashing into the tavern’s skylight.  The skylight’s enchantments aren’t strong enough to keep the glass from breaking and now Willie and Dalvar have to get it replaced.  Unfortunately the man who helped create the skylight, Hammond Willowstar, doesn’t live in Mor’s End anymore.  He’s moved to another city located over the mountains past Kul Moren.  The two tavern owners need someone to travel to the city, convince the glassmaker to take the job, help him gather the materials needed to enchant the skylight and then safely escort both the skylight and the glassmaker back to Mor’s End.

_3)_ Hanna Enderton has gone missing.  Several halfling males that Old Willie had never seen in The Downpour before were kicked out of the tavern after harassing his daughter several nights before.  Old Willie will pay almost anything to find his missing daughter and PCs that help the old halfling will gain both reward and valuable contact throughout the community as Willie’s friends go out of their way to help find his daughter.

_4)_ Strange noises are coming from under The Downpour.  The tavern’s cellar has been sealed off for years due to a viral contamination that destroyed the taverns stock of ales over 20 years ago.  The owners are worried that something foul might have taken up residence in the multi-chambered cellar.  They will pay well to have adventurers check out the cellar and clear out anything they might find.

_5)_ During one night of revelry, a man is found dead in one of the cubbyholes.  The local watch takes charge of the situation, refusing to let anyone leave for the night until everyone has been interrogated.  The PCs are present when the murdered victim is found and could either help solve the crime or be considered suspects.

_6)_ During a quite night of drinking and casual conversation amongst the owners and their patrons, several flaming flasks of oil are thrown through the window of The Downpour.  Several tables, as well as the center bar quickly catch fire.  Only with the help of Helene “Winter” Willowsworth (NG hf Rog1/Wiz2) *, an ice mage and regular at The Downpour, is the blaze contained.  Willie is positive that the perpetrators of the attack are members of a coalition of radical nobles who believe that The Downpour’s ‘come one, come all’ policy is a stain on the Heart of the City and a threat to the genteel flavor of the nearby Posh District.  Willie announces the next day that he’ll pay his weight in hammers to anyone who can provide information that leads to the arrest of the perpetrators.  He also is looking for someone willing to come on as staff guards at The Downpour until the arsonist(s) can be found.

* To be detailed later on for the NPC Submissions thread.

*The Children*
Bette Enderton (CG ½f Com1)
Renfew Enderton (LN ½m War2)
Hanna Enderton (NG ½f Exp2)
Halgan Hammersmith (LG dm Ftr1)
Shalgar Hammersmith (LN dm Rgr1)
Willie Enderton Jr. (N ½m Adp1)

*The Owners*
*Willie Enderton, male halfling Com2/Exp10:* Small-size Humanoid (halfling); HD 2d4 + 10d6; 46 hp; Init -1; Spd 20ft.; AC 10 (+1 size, -1 Dex); Melee dagger +8/+2 (1d4-1); Ranged +1 sling +9/+4 (1d4); SQ halfling traits; AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +9; Str 9, Dex 9, Con 11, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 15.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +1, Craft (weaving) +9.5, Diplomacy +13, Gather Information +10, Hide +5, Innuendo +9, Knowledge (history) +11, Knowledge (local) +11, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +11, Move Silently +1, Perform (storytelling) +10, Profession (tavern owner) +13, Profession (fisher) +5.5, Read Lips +11, Ride +3, Sense Motive +9, Swim +3, Use Rope +3; Expertise, Skill Focus (Craft: weaving), Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Skill Focus (Profession: tavern owner), Weapon Focus (sling).
_Equipment:_ Artisan’s tools, belt pouch (30gp), courtier’s outfit, dagger, flask, _+1 sling_, _stone of alarm_, watch dog (x2), waterskin.

Willie Enderton was born in the town of Lalaton to a small but proud family of fishers.  Not content to simply catch regular fish, Willie turned his skills towards catching and releasing silk jellyfish.  Soon he left for Mor’s End to cash in on the watersilk trade, which he felt he was more than qualified to work in.  As it turned out, weaving watersilk garments all day bored him out of his mind.  He became enamored with the city’s politics and history and decided to give up weaving to partner with his friend Dalvar, in the construction and running of The Downpour, which allowed him to hear both facts and rumors from dignitaries, neighbors and visitors alike.

Soon after he met and married Maggie, who had come to The Downpour to work as a waitress.  The halfling couple is well loved by their regular patrons, especially many of the lower ranked noble families of Mor’s End.  Willie often attends gathering and events beyond his station, as he has many close, personal friends amongst these nobles.

If Old Willie, as he’s often called, hadn’t become an innkeeper he would most likely have become a full-time courtier and possibly even have been given a noble title.  However, he is happier being able to rub shoulders (or knees if you prefer) with both the city’s highborn and middle to lower classes.

Note that the old halfling is close to retirement.  He and Maggie are planning to retire to Lalaton and pass their half of the stake in the tavern down to Hanna and Andie (once the two young halflings finally decide to get married).  Unfortunately for Old Willie, the Castellan and Lady Kelvin don't wish him to retire. They, as well as other nobles and merchant lords in the city, value Old Willie's vast knowledge about current events, as well as more obscure bits that only he knows, too much to let him retire. All of them constantly tell him, _"Stay one more year Willie, then you can retire. One more year."_

_Plot hook:_ At 95 years of age, Old Willie isn’t as spry as he used to be.  However, this doesn’t stop him from seeming to be everywhere all at once.  Most believe that he has some sort of powerful magical item that allows him to traverse the city faster than normal.  The truth is that he has so many friends and associates, who help Willie move around the city, that it only seems magical to the casual observer.  Many times he’s had to worry about unsavory newcomers to the city trying to kidnap or rob him for his boots, thinking them magical.

*Dalvar Hammersmith, male dwarf War10:* Medium-size Humanoid (dwarf); HD 10d8+30; 87 hp; Init +1; Spd 15ft. (20ft. base); AC 16 (+1 Dex, +5 armor); Melee +1 dwarven battleaxe +11/+6 (1d10+4); SQ dwarf traits; AL LG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 14.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +3, Diplomacy +3, Handle Animal +4, Intimidate +6, Jump +1, Profession (soldier) +5, Ride +5; Exotic Weapon Proficiency (dwarven waraxe), Leadership, Power Attack, Skill Focus (profession: soldier).
_Equipment:_ Belt pouch (20gp), breastplate, cold weather outfit, _+1 dwarven battleaxe_, traveler’s outfit, waterskin, war pony w/ bit & bridle, military saddle, saddlebags.

Dalvar Hammersmith was born to a prominent clan of warriors in Kul Moren.  He was raised to fight from an early age and is an expert with his traditional clan weapon, a dwarven waraxe.  Thus, he felt more than qualified to become a member of the Royal Guard in Mor’s End and left Kul Moren and his clan behind.

Once in the human-dominated city he joined the Guild of Guards and was soon on his way to becoming one of the most stout, reliable members of the guild.  However, like his friend Willie, Dalvar was bored with his life.  Guard duty isn’t the most exciting career, even in a frontier city like Mor’s End.  His fellow guardsmen never had wild stories to tell of brave exploits and the happenings beyond the city’s wall.  Dalvar craved for stories of excitement and adventure.

He found himself spending more and more of his time in the city’s local taverns pestering adventurers for their latest exploits and travelers for news from other locales beyond Enheim.  Tavern owners and innkeepers had to keep tossing him out of their establishments just to keep their clientele.  Dalvar was soon forgetting to show up for assignments passed down by his guild.  The guildmaster at the time, Henry Wilhelm, told Dalvar to either give up his obsession or leave the guild.

Dalvar left the guild and everyone is glad he did, except his competition.  Now a successful tavern owner Dalvar can spend time doing what he loves most – chatting with adventurers and travelers.  Dalvar hasn’t any ill will towards his former guild, as they put him on the right track towards success.  As a result, guardsmen and the city watch are always welcome at The Downpour and, if profits have been good in a month, Dalvar shuts down the tavern to other patrons and lets the guards and soldiers get rowdy for a night.

However, Dalvar isn’t content to let his fighting skills go to waste.  He is a proud member of the local militia and has recently been promoted to the Captain of the Militia.  The added responsibilities keep him away from The Downpour now, as he and his personal squad of men spend a lot of time on active duty.  This has allowed him to seek out interesting escapades, such as cleaning out monstrous vermin from the city’s sewers to riding with the Outlands Rangers on occasion.

Most of the time he helps run drills throughout the city every few six months or so.  He believes in being prepared for anything and takes his new responsibilities very seriously.  Mildie worries that he’s going to get himself killed or that their sons will take after their father more and either join the city’s military or run off to become adventurers.

_Plot hook:_ Dalvar and his squad are accompanying the next Outlands Ranger patrol.  His sons insist on going with him this time.  He knows Mildie is against it, but he also knows that his boys will sneak out of the city to ‘go adventuring’ if he refuses.  He asks the PCs, who are visiting The Downpour, to come along and look after his boys so they don’t get into more trouble than they can handle.

*The Minstrel*
*Raven Moonhome, female half-elf Brd4/Rog3:* Medium-size Humanoid (elf); HD 4d6+8 + 3d6+6; 47 hp; Init +3; Spd 30ft.; AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 bracers); Melee dagger +6 (1d4+1) or melee short sword (1d6+1); Ranged +1 composite short bow +9 (1d6); SA sneak attack +2d6; SQ bardic music, evasion, bardic knowledge, half-elf traits, uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC); AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int12, Wis 14, Cha 16.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +8, Bluff +8, Concentration +7, Craft +5, Hide +8, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Perform (mandolin) +9, Profession (guide) +7, Read Lips +6, Scry +5, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +5, Tumble +8; Quick Draw, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Concentration).
_Equipment:_ Arrows (20), belt pouch (10sp, 15gp), _bracers of armor +2_, _+1 composite shortbow_, dagger, entertainer’s outfit, masterwork mandolin, short sword, spell component pouch, waterskin.
_Bard Spells Known_ (cast 3/3/1)_: 0th – dancing lights, detect magic, flare, light, prestidigitation, read magic. 1st – alarm, cure light wounds, hypnotism, unseen servant. 2nd – cat’s grace, silence._

Raven Moonhome is the main attraction at The Downpour, at least for those citizens enamored with her beautiful voice and figure.  While Raven would be small potatoes in one of the grand cities in the north, in Mor’s End she’s both well known and beloved by the citizens.

Raven met Willie and Dalvar under clandestine circumstances and none of them will talk about it other than to say that the two proprietors saved her bacon during a dispute with members of the local thieves’ guild.  Soon after, the halfling and dwarf went into business together and asked Raven to sing and play her mandolin at The Downpour.  Raven felt she owed the two and saw the tavern as good place to gain some fame.

Raven’s ties to the local thieves’ guild is still strained but her relationship with the Enderton and Hammersmith families keeps her relatively safe from the machinations of the city’s worse cutthroats.  The two owners keep the rapport with the thieves’ guild good by allowing them to drink at The Downpour (as mentioned above).  In fact, many of the high up members of the thieves’ guild come to The Downpour mainly to gawk at Raven and hear her perform.  A few of them could be said to be in love with her.

So far, Raven has refused all advances from numerous suitors.  She is too young, happy and free-spirited to want to settle down and she barely looks her 57 years.  (Still very young by elven standards.)  She often disappears for months at a time, mainly in the summer, to go adventuring in the wilds beyond Mor’s End.  Yet, she always returns to Mor’s End and The Downpour by fall, to perform at least four night a week, sometimes five during the winter.

Raven comes back, not for the coin she earns, but for the family-like atmosphere of the tavern.  The two family’s children often refer to her as ‘Auntie Raven’ and she is beginning to feel more and more like a family member to the proprietors of The Downpour.  However, Raven is too much of a free spirit to settle down completely in Mor’s End and would never admit openly to Willie & Maggie or Dalvar & Mildie that they have become her surrogate brothers and sisters to her.

_Plot hook:_ Faeliin Moonhome, one of Raven’s distant relatives is traveling to Mor’s End to learn more about the watersilk trade and meet with the Silkers Circle.  He needs a group of adventurers to travel with him so he can arrive safely.  He has no idea that Raven lives in Mor’s End, as she has cut all family ties.  He is shocked to find her in the city and their first encounter doesn’t go well.  Faeliin refuses to deal with the Circle unless Raven is banished from the city.  The Circle isn’t sure what to do.  Raven is well liked throughout the city but the profits from selling to the elven clans could be worth upsetting the populace.  The PCs are asked to help mediate the dispute because they know Faeliin, by the Castellan, which could become ugly, as assassins hired by extremists in dispute try to kill Raven.  And could it be that Raven was banished for more than just being half-elven?


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow nice stuff Knightfall and  Darklight. Dl, I was all right with the more mature content, though my tolerance is quite high.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 14, 2003)

*A few things*

Sheep, or other grazing animals, tend to move around a lot.  It is only in modern times that we have really had ranches.  In early times, the herds went where they wanted and/or where their herders chased them.

    This of course gives us considerable game utility as the farmers and sheepherders should always be at odds about where the sheep can go.  [The sheep consider crops prime grazing, and the usual farmer response is to butcher the critter.]  

    But we will have to set out large areas for grazing the animals.

   I would forget about our toymaker's sneaky spell.  It's something so deep in the background the players would never know it was part of the problem.

     Instead more direct actions would fit better.  He is after the nobles who did the crime, and if not them, some other nobles will do.  However, he is not sure who were the criminals.  [It was night.  They were strange and dressed in clothing that made identification difficult, and he was just a scared kid.]  & he wants to be sure he gets them.  [He might also have some desire to avoid getting the wrong ones, espedially in certain cases.]  This gives him a reason to hire PCs to try to find which nobles are guilty, and for nobles to hire PCs to find how who is behind the attacks on nobles.

   The DownPour Alehouse should be further from the posh area if we are to have such a varied set of patrons.

    So far, we seem to be following the DMG for levels.  We should probably not follow it too closely, but to be at all in line with it, the levels here have got to be cut in half.

    The figure of 1000 beggers is by the ancient definition of begger, rather than the modern of just those asking for money.  All of the poor without regular employment are included here.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 14, 2003)

Dimble’s Exotic Weaponry

Dimble Dranill  (“Flinger” to friends) is a prosperous Gnome with a quite large and unique weapon shop. Dimble builds crossbows; he builds tiny ones and he build big ones. He builds every kind of crossbow imaginable and some that nobody could imagine (or figure out how to use for that matter). His shop is in an old warehouse that is in a constant state of chaos with all manner of odd sized projects in progress. Dimble has 5 sons who are all weaponsmiths like their father and they all work in his shop. Dimble’s sons make a large assortment of weapons but Dimble sticks to his crossbows. Dimble has recently become interested in siege weapons particularly the Ballista. He has built several of them ranging from oversized crossbows to a huge stone throwing monstrosity as tall as a two story building. He mounted this machine on a barge and fired it while floating on the lake. The Ballista flung a stone almost half way across the lake; unfortunately it also sank the barge injuring three people. He has recently begun a new project he calls the automated archer, nobody know what it is but many people in the city fear that before it is said and done somebody will get hurt, which is normally what happens when people get too close to one of Dimble’s projects. If you want a rare or unique weapon or you are looking for the best crossbows in the city then Dimble’s store is the place to go, but watch your step and don’t wear any loose clothing, Dimble’s creations give new meaning to the term caught up in your work.

Plot Hooks

What is this automated archer project Dimble is working on and why are so many people interested in it?

Dimble has been robbed and he hires the players to track down who robbed him and return what they stole. But why would somebody steal a Javelin throwing Crossbow?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Dimble Dranill: Male Gnome, Exp5; Small Humanoid; HD 5d6+15 (Expert); hp 33; Init +0; Spd 15; AC 13; Atk +3 base melee, +4 base ranged; +5 (1d10, Crossbow, heavy, Masterwork); SA: Spell-like abilities; SQ: Low-light vision (Ex); AL NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +6; STR 8, DEX 10, CON 16, INT 15, WIS 15, CHA 13.
Skills: 
Alchemy+4, Appraise+6, Craft (Blacksmithing)+10, Craft (Carpentry)+10, Craft (Weaponsmithing)+14, Disable Device+10, Gather Information+2, Hide+1, Knowledge (Engineering)+10, Knowledge (Mathematics)+6, Knowledge (Weaponry)+10, Listen+4, Open Lock+6, Profession (Weaponsmith)+10, Use Rope+4. 
Feats: 
Simple Weapon Proficiency, Skill Focus: Craft (Weaponsmithing).
Possessions:
Weapons: Crossbow, heavy, Masterwork.
Armor: Leather, Masterwork.
Goods: Weaponsmith's tools, Masterwork; Metalworker's tools, Masterwork; Blacksmith's tools, Masterwork; Carpenter's tools, Masterwork.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dimble’s sons

1. Roondar is Dimble’s oldest son. His specialty is Crossbows like his father; he is currently working on a better repeating crossbow but all he has managed to do so far is drive a crossbow bolt through his left foot and almost kill a paying customer. His crossbows are built incredibly well but he just can’t seem to be content with them as they are, he is constantly trying to improve crossbow design. He is good friends with Lev Starkad, the bowmaker and they have a friendly rivalry over which is better, the longbow or the heavy crossbow. Roondar is a member of the town militia but has been forbidden to use any of his “special” weapons.

2. Seebo is the second oldest son. His specialty is daggers; he is fascinated with small handheld weaponry. Seebo makes every type of dagger known to man and many times works small improvements into the design. He is also fond of bladed weapon designs from distant lands; he is willing to purchase examples of these items to use in his design studies. He is fond of sickles and kamas and designs with bent or curved blades. He has been working on making scimitars and falchions but has yet to make one of masterwork quality. He has made daggers for wizards to make magical and they have been well pleased. His daggers are not famous with the general public but those who know fine blades seek him out. Seebo is also quite good with his daggers and knives and is not afraid to use them.

3. Gerbo the third son is known to be the most dangerous of them all. His weapons are considered deadly, but only to the people who are trying to use them. Gerbo believes that all weapons can be made better by adding a foot and a half of steel chain and an iron ball to them. His flail-sword is so dangerous that the town banned him from ever constructing another one, and his flail-crossbow is such a feared weapon that only three have ever been purchased (two owners hacked the chain off the end soon after the first time they tried to use them and one owner died from self inflicted injuries). Gerbo makes his living by selling his well crafted steel spheres, spikes and chains but he doesn’t understand why more people don’t buy his weapons.

4. The fourth son Glim is also known as “Dwarf-friend”. Glim makes picks, axes and hammers; his designs are so well done and his craftsmanship is so good that he has a steady supply of business. Glim can often be found in the company of Dwarves, he is fascinated by their culture. His inability to grow a long shaggy beard causes him a great deal of frustration and his love of Dwarf ale is a poorly kept secret. Glim often travels to Kul-Moren to work in the forges there; he says it improves his skill working with the Dwarf mastercraftsmen. When Glim is in town he is a member of the city militia.

5. Bribble is the youngest son. He has yet to choose his path and become a mastercrafter yet. He works his days in the shop learning the trade of his family. He has shown some skill at delicate and fine work and often adds fine carvings or settings for gems into his brothers’ best creations.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: A few things*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *The DownPour Alehouse should be further from the posh area if we are to have such a varied set of patrons.*




The reason why The Downpour is where it is, is because the owners decided they didn't care if the more uppity nobles that frequent the posh district don't come to The Downpour.

Also, if The Downpour was located further away from that district then the the tavern would likely not have any nobility visiting it at all.  Remember it's been running for over 70 years and that the posh district may have been a smaller community back then when the tavern first opened.

In fact, as the Posh District has grown, less and less of the city's citizens from the other side of the river come to The Downpour.  Old Willie and Dalvar would move the tavern somewhere else except that they've invested so much in the current location, as well as it being their home.  However, they refuse to change their standing rule of letting anyone come to The Downpour, which tends to ruffle the feathers of the diehard nobility even more.

And there is a difference between saying that The Downpour is open to anyone who behaves themself and being open to say someone with no concept of hygiene.  Not smelling like a sewer or garbage heap is considered 'good behavior' by the owners.

It doesn't matter what you wear, within reason, as long as it's clean and so are you.  

I guess I could have defined that better but it was already so long.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 14, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *I think we should just post *all* the numbers in one place, including the ones we're not certain about yet (we can always mark those with an asterisk). It's useful to have some reference for the "average" city of this size.
> *




Point taken Conaill.  I've got a very full plate today and tomorrow, but I hope to be able to give the first post in this thread a thorough edit on Sunday.  I'll also be saving all the submissions to a Word file so I can get them organized.

And I hope no one will be offended, but I may ask a moderator to prune some of the hijack posts out of this thread, because I don't want it to get bloated with off-topic stuff.  Let's do further discussion of the sheep vs cows issue in anther thread, pretty please?


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 14, 2003)

Darklight, your toy shop is excellent.  The violence is part of the NPC's background, and I think it's appropriate, since it explains his motivations.  I say it stays.  I also like the spell.

Knightfall, wow!  You have really come up with a cool tavern!  

Excellent work, both of you.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Knightfall, wow!  You have really come up with a cool tavern!
> *




Thanks Buttercup.

I have only begun to submit! 

*Upcoming submissions:* A weaponsmith, the cult of pain, and a magical paddlewheel riverboat.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: My first submission!*



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *The Children
> Bette Enderton (CG ½f Com4)
> Renfew Enderton (LN ½m Exp3/War3)
> Hanna Enderton (NG ½f Com2/Exp2)
> ...




Yikes Knightfall! Are you trying to corner the market on high-level NPCs?  That's a 14th level, a 12th level, an 11th level, a 10th level and a 7th level, all in the same house. Not to mention the "children" who are quite formidable as well.

Willie, Maggie and Mildie could very well be the three highest level Experts in all of Mor's End! Likewise, Dalvar would be one of the two highest Warriors in town. Any chance of knocking off a few levels from all your NPCs?

Here's the class demographics guidelines from the DMG (see also the NPC thread):

Warrior:
1x12th level, 1x9, 2x6, 2x5, 4x3, 12x2, 24x1 + 350 War1

Expert:
1x15, 1x12, 2x8, 2x6, 4x4, 4x3, 16x2, 32x1 + 210 Exp1

It's not clear how multiclassed individuals should be handled, but I would suggest classifying them according to their highest class. So Willie would count as an Exp12, Maggie an Exp11, and Mildie an Exp14 or Com14.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd like to start filling in some of the Guilds, and would like your opinions...

Which of these five Guilds do you think should be the most powerful, have the highest membership, and the highest level Expert for a leader:

- Glazers Guild
- Glittering Brotherhood
- Merchants Guild
- Potters Guild
- Silkers Circle

On a related note: do we even need a separate Glazers and Potters Guild? That's kinda like having a separate gemcutters and jewelers guild. Sure they're different trades, but the two seem so integrated they would probably form a single powerbloc...

Please drop by the Guilds and Organizations thread to vote!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: My first submission!*



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *Yikes Knightfall! Are you trying to corner the market on high-level NPCs?  That's a 14th level, a 12th level, an 11th level, a 10th level and a 7th level, all in the same house. Not to mention the "children" who are quite formidable as well.
> 
> Willie, Maggie and Mildie could very well be the three highest level Experts in all of Mor's End! Likewise, Dalvar would be one of the two highest Warriors in town. Any chance of knocking off a few levels from all your NPCs?*




I'm not comfortable with knocking down the levels of the three main NPCs I've stated out but I can easily reduce both Maggie and Mildie.  After all, they are the stay at home NPCs of the families.  I'll also reduce the children down considerably.

Old Willie and Dalvar have been around a LONG time and often have spent time going back and forth to their old homes to visit with relatives and dealing with situations, in the past, that came up in the tavern.

Dalvar is one of the most active members of the militia, as he goes looking for new experiences (trouble), while others tend to stay at home and guard the hearth.  I could also rework his background a little and he could become the local Captain of the Militia.

Another thought, Old Willie is close to retirement and by the time the PCs have just gotten use to seeing him and Maggie around, they retire to Lalaton and pass their half of the stake in the tavern down to Hanna and Andie (once thay finally get married).

Unfortunately for Old Willie, the Castellan and Lady Kelvin don't want him to retire.  They, as well as other nobles and merchant lords in the city, value old Willie's vast knowledge about current events, as well as more obscure bits that only he knows, too much to let him retire.  They constantly tell him, _"Stay one more year Willie, then you can retire.  One more year."_

And besides, we shouldn't straight-jacket good ideas based too much on demographics.  After all, this is an independant city-state with a *frontier-like* feel.  Higher level NPCs than normal shouldn't be too much of a problem, if restraint is used.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 15, 2003)

Knightfall, if and when you do edit your post, could you please draw my attention to it?  I've cut and pasted all of the pertinent posts in this thread into a Word document, and I'd like to keep it accurate.

Lalato, I think you mentioned in a post upthread that you had more info to come, so could you also point it out when you do?

Gracias!


----------



## Lalato (Mar 15, 2003)

Buttercup... my post has been updated with the promised stat block.  I also changed the NPCs name...  and added a tie-in to the Thieves Guild.

--sam


----------



## Steverooo (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Conaill (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Stuff, and such*



			
				Steverooo said:
			
		

> *HOW OLD is Mor's End?  How long has it been here?  I want to have an NPC who's lived in one spot for 135 years...  Does he predate the town? *




I thin the consensus is somewhere >300 years, so you should be fine. Keep in mind that the city has a large percentage of long-living races, so 135 isn't all that old in Mor's End. There may be dwarves and/or elves that have been around since the founding of the city...


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 16, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Knightfall, if and when you do edit your post, could you please draw my attention to it?  I've cut and pasted all of the pertinent posts in this thread into a Word document, and I'd like to keep it accurate.*




I've already modified it a little but I'm going to change Old Willie's description a wee bit and add one more plot hook.  I try to do it tomorrow but I kind of overdid it over the last four days, typing-wise, and my forearm and wrist swelled up a little (it's hurts like hell).

Thus, this is all I'm typing tonight.  (Oww!)

Kf72


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

Take care of yourself Knightfal. Get ALL kinds of stuff to protect yourself. I use something called Hotkey master so I can use my keyboard to enter mouseclicks, and have wristpads. This is something EVERYONE who uses a keyboard and mouse should purchase.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 16, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Take care of yourself Knightfal. Get ALL kinds of stuff to protect yourself. I use something called Hotkey master so I can use my keyboard to enter mouseclicks, and have wristpads. This is something EVERYONE who uses a keyboard and mouse should purchase. *




one handed response...

Thanks Krug.  The problem has been serious for some time now, however.  using a wristpad won't help, the damage is more than a year old.  I'm off work becuase of it.

In reality, I'm not supposed to use my hand at all (doc's orders) but its so hard to type one-handed and it is my left hand, which is my dominant hand.

I go to physio, have to ice it every day, and take both tylenol and now something called feldine.  The one good thing is that i finally have an appointment to go to a pain clinic here in Edmonton.

And my pain troubles are, unfortunately, not just localized to my arm.  It's in my back, neck, left shoulder, legs, knees and ankles as well.  (I got hit by a car four years ago and, no, I don't want to talk about it.)

Whew, I can't believe i just wrote all that one handed.  Hard, very hard... but not painful.  

Anyway, that's it for me tonight, for sure, this time.

Need ice! 

KF72


----------



## Conaill (Mar 16, 2003)

Take care of that wrist of yours, Knightfall - and the rest as well of course. I've seen too many of my friends in Silicon valley go through stuf like that.

Love what you did with the Downpour BTW. Integrating Dalvar into the Militia works perfectly. Any chance of Willie having any political ambitions? We haven't woked out a tavern guild or anything, but if we do, he might be the head or at least an important member...

PS: Just don't you start serving mixed drinks in the Downpour though! I've got dibs on that! (See my post in the naming poll in General, Just haven't fully written it up yet.)


----------



## Conaill (Mar 16, 2003)

*Conaill's Cocktails* (or "Conaill's Cock & Tails", depending on what our mighty ruler lets me get away with...) 

Conaill's is a tavern located in a sturdy dwarven built two-story house between the posh and dwarven districts of Mor's End, specializing in... mixed drinks.

Conaill is a retired adventuring Fighter (his greatsword hangs on the wall behind the bar). During his many travels he has had the opportunity to sample a wide variety of peculiar local drinks,- often to great risk to his own health . He started to experiment with mixing them in order to preserve the "kick" of the original but make them somewhat safer for human consumption.

After retiring from adventuring life, Conaill decided to settle down in Mor's End and open up a bar. He hired Flibbert, a gnome with some knowledge of alchemy to run the place. Flibbert has expanded significantly on Conaill's experimentation, adding in the occasional alchemical or potion booster as well. 

Conaill's Cocktails is one of those bars that has a hundred and one different colored botles on the wall behind the bar. It may not have some of the high-quality brands the Downpour carries, but it has an even larger variety. In particular, it carries a number of beverages which are not normally advisable for human consumption, such as Thundering Brew, Elven Feywine and Dragon's Piss. The latter is an exceptionally strong liquor which acts as Acid on any race that doesn't have the Dwarves' strong stomach lining. It is served in small ceramic cups,handled with metal tongs. Conaill and Flibbert have also concocted human-potable versions of almost all of these drinks, including "Dragon's Ale", which is often used for Human vs Dwarf drinking contests.

The main tavern area is approximately 40x40, with the bar along part of one of the long sides. The other walls are lined with benches. The place is lit by lanterns, with a single Everburning Torch over the bar. The area behind the bar is raised, so Flibbert can stand eye-to-eye with his patrons. Two young human barmaids help out during the busier times. For security, Flibbert keeps a Tanglefoot Bag and a crossbow with blunted bolts behind the counter. Just in case, he also has a first-aid kit with 2 Antitoxins, 2 potions of CLW, one Delay Poison and even one Neutralize Poison. You never know what race might happen to have a bad reaction to some of the more "experimental" drinks!

Behind the common area are the restrooms and a small kitchen for Conaill and Flibbert's personal use. The full-size basement underneath the bar holds storage rooms, as well as Flibbert's personal room and his Alchemist's Lab. The second floor holds Conaill's private rooms.

Conaill gets along great with the dwarven population of Mor's End, and up to one in three of his patrons tend to be dwarven. Although his bar is located in a somewhat better part of town, Conaill's adventuring friends occasionally come by to rile up the place, and Conaill himself has been known to dip a little too deeply into his own merchandise on occasion...


*Conaill U'Ciaran*, male human Ftr5: CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d10+15; hp 50; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; AC 15 (+2 leather armor, +1 ring of protection, +2 Dex) or AC 23 (+8 full plate, +1 ring of protection, +3 large shield, +1 Dex); Melee greatsword +9 (2d6+4/crit 19-20), or +1 longsword +9 (1d8+5/crit 19-20), or shortsword +8 (1d6+3/crit 19-20), or heavy lance +8 (1d8+4/crit x3); Ranged longbow +7 (1d8/crit x3); AL NG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Balance +4*, Climb +7*, Handle Animal +1, Intimidate +6 (str), Jump +5*, Ride +8, Use Rope +3, Craft (armorsmithing) +5, Profession (brewer) +2 (*:subtract 6 from Balance, Climb, Jump when in full plate); Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Expertise, Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Improved Disarm, Mounted Combat, Power Attack.

Equipment: leather armor, full plate, +1 large shield spell resistance (15), +1 ring of protection, +1 longsword (+3 vs Evil), MW Greatsword, MW Shortsword, Heavy Lance, Mighty Composite Longbow (+3 Str), heavy warhorse, leather barding, military saddle

Conaill has a strong sense of Right and Wrong, but cares little for authority, politics, or for that matter, religion (he feels the world would be a much better place if the gods would mind their own business). His pragmatic, no-nonsense manner makes him get along well with his dwarven patrons. He is retired from adventuring, but has a strong sense of honor and responsibility and can be talked into fighting for a just cause.

Conaill sees himself as a champion for the common people of Mor's End. He acts as an advisor to the Worker's Senate, and often spends large portions of the profits from his tavern to help alleviate social problems.

Conaill is on a friendly basis with Dalvar Hammersmith, co-owner of the Downpour Alehouse. Although they are competitors, and Conaill keeps rejecting Dalvar's urgings to join the Militia, the two have developed a strong personal bond since Conaill settled in Mor's End, and they have been known to participate in friendly sparring matches.


*Flibbert, male gnome Adp1/Exp2*: CR 2; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (gnome); HD 3d6+3; hp 16; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike -2 (1d3-2); Ranged light crossbow +1 (1d8-2/crit 19-20); SA spells; SQ gnome traits; AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +0, Will +5; Str 7, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy +9, Craft (brewing) +5, Profession (tavernkeeper) +5, Profession (herbalist) +5, Sense Motive +5, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Heal +5, Knowledge (exotic Drinks) +3, Read Lips +3, Spot +2, Listen +4; Great Fortitude, Alertness.

SA–Spells: Cast dancing lights, ghost sound, and prestidigitation each 1/day.

SQ–Gnome Traits (Ex): Low-light vision, +2 save vs. illusions, +1 attack vs. kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge vs. giants.

Adept Spells Prepared (3/2): Cure Minor Wounds, Purify Food & Drink x2; Cure Light Wounds, Detect Evil

Equipment: Light Crossbow, Tanglefoot Bag, Alchemy Lab, Healing Kit, Holy Water, 2 Antitoxin; Potions: 2 Cure Light Wood, Delay Poison, Neutralize Poison.

Flibbert will also have several other alchemical items up to Craft DC 21 and Market Value 50 gp. He focuses on alchemical preparations incapacitate or immobilize without causing too much property damage, plus a small number of gnomish prank items.


*Plot Hooks:*

- Flibbert and Conaill have accidentally concocted the first "designer drug": a complex mixture of alchemy, potions and exotic liquors that produces a veritable ambrosia, but is also highly addictive. As soon as he realized its addictive effect, Conaill immediately stopped production, but somehow the word has gotten out and now someone's after the recipe.

- Someone broke into Conaill's and stole among others a bottle of rare Yuan-Ti liquor. Not only is this an expensive wine with a light, delicate flavor, it is also highly poisonous to most humanoids. The poison's effects take a week to develop, after which death is nearly inevitable. Conaill hires the PCs to retrieve the bottle or find out who drank it before that deadline. He would prefer not to let the authorities know about this, because the posesion of such a bottle might jeopardize his tavern license. (If the PCs haven't found the bottle on the moring of day 7, Conaill will alert the authorities himself, and spread the word about the wine's posionous nature, so anyone who drank it might still be able to get medical help.

- The Worker's Senate rebels against the richer guilds, threatening to overthrow the City Council. There is rioting in the streets. Is someone riling them up? Lady Kelvin hires the PCs to find out. Conaill acts as a trusted go-between with the Worker's Senate.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 16, 2003)

Conaill, there will be a recruiter around from the militia to try to get you to join up and do your civic duty.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 16, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Conaill, there will be a recruiter around from the militia to try to get you to join up and do your civic duty. *




"Militia? Pffft. What part of 'retired' didn't you understand? I did my part for king and country. I'm not going to listen to no two-bit general who sends poor countryboys off to get slaughtered while he sits back in his citadel sipping his wine.

Tell you what? You guys fighting Evil, you got a righteous cause? ... you come talk to me again. But I aint goin to march in line and follow no orders.

Here, have a sip of this, it's something new I brewed up. I think I'll call it Tequila. Knew a girl by that name once. Big brown eyes and legs all the way down to the floor, ahhh... Oh, and don't swallow those worms on the bottom. I think those are poisonous or something..."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 16, 2003)

Oops okay - Old Whistling Tom has gone to the NPC thread

COMING SOON Prometheron Muckraker - Mors Ends Night Pot collector! (hey somebodies gotta do it)


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 16, 2003)

lalato said:
			
		

> *Buttercup... my post has been updated with the promised stat block.  I also changed the NPCs name...  and added a tie-in to the Thieves Guild.
> 
> --sam *




So noted.  Thanks!


----------



## wizardoftheplains (Mar 16, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> one handed response...
> 
> ...




Sounds very tough, Knightfall.  A friend of mine's wife has MS.  She uses a Voice to Text program on her PC so she doesn't have to type at all.  I'll check with her and see which program she uses and get back to you.  She's used it in different variations for years.  Do you have a MAC or a PC?

gary


----------



## Krug (Mar 16, 2003)

not bad but something less modern?
I guess we have to be careful of stuff that 'breaks the fantasy' aspect too much.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *Just a rough sketch, still need to write up the stats etc.:
> 
> Conaill's Cocktails (or "Conaill's C*** & Tails", depending on what our mighty ruler lets me get away with...)
> 
> *


----------



## Lalato (Mar 16, 2003)

Tonguez...
I really like Old Tom, but he should be in the NPC thread... unless you plan on tying him to Craft or Trade.

Just trying to keep the NPC stuff straight.  

--sam


----------



## Steverooo (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Conaill (Mar 17, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *not bad but something less modern?
> I guess we have to be careful of stuff that 'breaks the fantasy' aspect too much.*




What part do you think feels too modern, Krug? The name? Note that the word "cocktail" refers to the fancy tail of a rooster or peacock. We can always call it "The Cock's Tail" if you like that better for a pub name.

Personally, I would prefer calling it "Conaill's Cock & Tails", and have a sign with a rooster and two fish tails.  I think Conaill (the PC, that is) would like the innuendo in the name, and it's no weirder a name for a medieval pub than "The Plough and Stars" just down the street from my own appartment...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Stalker's Adventure Supplies*



			
				Steverooo said:
			
		

> *Stalker's stats, class or classes, abilities, etc., will not be given.  He was a minimum of 65th level when he moved to Mor's End 135 years ago, and he has no doubt gained a few levels, since then!*




Let me get this straight... you want to house a demi-god in Mor's end? 

I would gues the majority of DM's would prefer NOT to have such a character in the city. Personally, I would vote against it. 

If you insist on including this character, you would have to make him an optional element, so he can easily be removed. That means he should have _no_ impact on the local geography, goverment, guilds, trade, etc. You have most of this covered reasonably well already, but you may want to read it over again with this in mind, and add a specific note to that extent.


----------



## Krug (Mar 17, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What part do you think feels too modern, Krug? The name? Note that the word "cocktail" refers to the fancy tail of a rooster or peacock. We can always call it "The Cock's Tail" if you like that better for a pub name.
> 
> Personally, I would prefer calling it "Conaill's Cock & Tails", and have a sign with a rooster and two fish tails.  I think Conaill (the PC, that is) would like the innuendo in the name, and it's no weirder a name for a medieval pub than "The Plough and Stars" just down the street from my own appartment... *




Well perhaps, but the bar needs to beefed up a little. Sounds too generic to me. Too many retired adventurers open a pub for his mates. Maybe it's a front for something (though that as well, is in danger of being a cliche) or has a special clientele. My 2 coppers.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Stalker's Adventure Supplies*



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let me get this straight... you want to house a demi-god in Mor's end?
> 
> ...




I think that if you changed him to a more ambiguous "very high level" that might allow for a higher level of usability by DM's. If he's not going to have any stats anyway then there is no reason to even give him a known range of levels just call him very mysterious and powerful and allow DM's to work him in how they see fit, he should just be a complete mystery. I also agree that he should have absolutely no interest or influence in the town, he could be very unbalancing, he should just be a mysterious person who people know nothing about but wild rumors. I liked the store concept.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 17, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Well perhaps, but the bar needs to beefed up a little. Sounds too generic to me. Too many retired adventurers open a pub for his mates. Maybe it's a front for something (though that as well, is in danger of being a cliche) or has a special clientele. My 2 coppers. *




I did say it's just a rough sketch for now. Heck, I don't even have stats listed yet. That will probably have to wait until wednesday or later though, too much stuff going on right now.

Hmm, seems like all the ministers are taking a little break from Mor's End for a few days. You'd think we're planning a coup!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 18, 2003)

*ATTENTION BUTTERCUP*

I've finished modifying The Downpour, you can cut and paste it now.  - Rob



			
				wizardoftheplains said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds very tough, Knightfall.  A friend of mine's wife has MS.  She uses a Voice to Text program on her PC so she doesn't have to type at all.  I'll check with her and see which program she uses and get back to you.  She's used it in different variations for years.  Do you have a MAC or a PC?*




I've got a PC, Pentium II 450.

I've considered such a program but the problem is my diction is poor.  Using such a program would be confusing to me.  It's hard to explain... I guess what I'm saying is that I think differently when I write or type then when I speak.  They're wired differently.

But thanks for the thought, mon ami. 

KF72


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Stalker's Adventure Supplies*



			
				jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think that if you changed him to a more ambiguous "very high level" that might allow for a higher level of usability by DM's. If he's not going to have any stats anyway then there is no reason to even give him a known range of levels just call him very mysterious and powerful and allow DM's to work him in how they see fit, he should just be a complete mystery. I also agree that he should have absolutely no interest or influence in the town, he could be very unbalancing, he should just be a mysterious person who people know nothing about but wild rumors. I liked the store concept. *




I don't know. He's so hopeless generic and powerful I think it might be better served to taking him out. 

I also think we shouldn't have that many 'complete mysteries' in the city. We already have one in the Warrens.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 18, 2003)

*mysteries*

" I also think we shouldn't have that many 'complete mysteries' in the city."

     Not at all.  We should have loads of them.  All sorts of places for the DM to hang whatever he wants.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi everybody!  Sorry I've been scarce around here, but real life has been extremely busy, both at work and at home.  We've also had sporadic internet problems.  We now think it might be our D-Link or perhaps the ethernet card in the desktop.  We've replaced everything else, so it sort of has to be one of them.  I expect to be crazy-busy for the rest of this week, through Saturday.  I'll catch up as soon as I can.

Anyway, Knightfall, thanks for the heads-up.  I'll update my files asap.

Steveroo, here are my thoughts about Stalker.  (Please don't take offense to any of my comments.  I'm trying to give constructive criticism.)

1.  I'm not fond of the name, since it sounds a bit, well, juvenile. Could you come up with a real name for him?

2.  After reading your submission over once, albeit quickly, I see no reason why he has to be 65th level.  He could easily be, say, 15th or better yet, 10th.  A 65th level character is essentially a deity.  Is that what you intended?  Because we really don't want to include specific gods in Mor's End. 

3. Many DMs don't like having magic items as easily available as Stalker's shop.  They could, of course, remove him from the city as long as you make him completely modular.

4. You say that he gains levels during the use of Mor's End as a campaign setting.  I'm trying to imagine what a 65th level character could fight that would actually gain them any experience, that wouldn't also change the face of a planet or at the very least change the whole course of human events.  And we really don't want to go there.

5.  Adamantine.  It tends to be associated with Drow and the Underdark, which we have specifically excluded.  Regardless, it is an extremely powerful metal, and I'm afraid that including it might be unbalancing.  It would be better to leave it out and let DMs add it in if they need to, I think.  

I'm sorry Steveroo, but I think Stalker as written is completely unbalancing.  He's so powerful that putting him in the city pretty much guarantees that any adventure that happens has to be about him.  If you tone him way, way down, eliminate the adamantine, and maybe make the selection in his shop be slightly less complete, then I think he might work.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 18, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Adamantine.  It tends to be associated with Drow and the Underdark, which we have specifically excluded.  Regardless, it is an extremely powerful metal, and I'm afraid that including it might be unbalancing.  It would be better to leave it out and let DMs add it in if they need to, I think.*




Have to disagree on this little point at least. I've always seen adamatine as being more associated with dwarves. Besides, in a *low* magic world, special materials will tend to play a much greater role. Also, we can expect special materials to play a much larger role in the upcoming 3.5 revision.

All in all, we definitely don't want to exclude such a standard material as Adamantine from Mor's End. I would even say it might be more available there, with the presence of the dwarves and mining operations in the area.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm not sure "low" magic is the best way to describe Mor's End.  I think we're just trying to make Mor's End easily usable by most DMs in most medieval fantasy setting.  Limiting the amount of high powered magic makes it easier to transport the city from setting to setting.

Kul Moren produces iron, not adamantite.  Having said that, Mor's End is supposed to be a trade hub so those types of material might be more readily available.

As for the Stalker thing overall...  he's way too powerful as currently written.

--sam


----------



## Conaill (Mar 18, 2003)

lalato said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure "low" magic is the best way to describe Mor's End.  I think we're just trying to make Mor's End easily usable by most DMs in most medieval fantasy setting.*




That's what I meant. Limiting the availability of things like Adamantium would make Mor's End less attractive for those who want to integrate it into a low magic campaign. That's an entirely separate issue from what to do with Stalker though...


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have to disagree on this little point at least. I've always seen adamatine as being more associated with dwarves. Besides, in a *low* magic world, special materials will tend to play a much greater role. Also, we can expect special materials to play a much larger role in the upcoming 3.5 revision.
> 
> All in all, we definitely don't want to exclude such a standard material as Adamantine from Mor's End. I would even say it might be more available there, with the presence of the dwarves and mining operations in the area. *




Well I don't think it should be more common either. With the benefits it can give, I don't see it as being easy to find and I still think it should be excluded. We have enough trades and such to work with and I think we should stick with those.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 19, 2003)

*Weaponsmith*
*The Endearing Edge*

A small but profitable weaponsmith shop located in the southern part of the Commercial District near Oldbridge, The Endearing Edge is known for finely crafted swords, axes and other edged weapons.  In fact, its owner, Brandon Delswan, is known as one of the premier weaponsmiths in all of Enheim.  His work garners much prestige due to the exotic materials he uses and the intricate symbols and markings he lovingly engraves into each piece he does.

As a result, most of his weapons are masterwork in quality, although he does sell swords and axes of slightly reduced quality.  A wizard or sorcerer wanting an edged weapon to enchant, usually go to Brandon before anyone else.  However, the amazing quality means that his wares aren’t cheap and even some members of the lesser noble houses in Mor’s End have been known to scoff at Brandon’s prices.  Most, however, resign to paying his prices, as his wares are truly magnificent to behold and use.  Once, a visiting paladin actually wept at the beauty of one sword, which bought on the spot and had enchanted in honor to his God.

All of this prestige means that Brandon has become quite a vain man over the years.  He sells only to the highest bidder, although he has taken special requests from some of the more prominent members of the city’s military including several Royal Guardsmen.  He never sells weapons to lowly adventurers unless they have a noble patron that vouches for them.  There is nothing endearing about Brandon Delswan, just his weapons.

*Brandon Delswan, male human Exp5:* Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d6+5; 26 hp; Init +0; Spd 30ft.; AC 10; Melee +5 masterwork short sword (1d6+1); AL NE; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Appraise +7, Bluff +2, Craft (engraving) +10, Craft (weaponsmithing) +12, Diplomacy +5, Forgery +7, Gather Information +5, Listen +6, Read Lips +9, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language (x2); Endurance, Skill Focus (craft: weaponsmithing).
_Languages:_ Common, dwarven, elven, giant, goblin.
_Equipment:_ Artisan’s outfit, belt pouch (21gp, 13sp), engraver’s tools, magnifying glass, masterwork short sword, masterwork weaponsmith’s tools merchant’s scale, _ring of mind shielding_.

Brandon Delswan was born and raised in Mor’s End.  A middle-aged man with blonde hair and cold blue eyes, Brandon is not known for his pleasant demeanor or sparkling personality.  Born a lowly street waif, to parents he’d rather forget, Brandon was sold into his current life.  Laedar Delswan, who owned the Endearing Edge at the time, needed an apprentice and Brandon’s father needed his next alcoholic fix.  Thus, Brandon came to work for the old weaponsmith.

Laedar had been a good teacher and treated the young boy well.  Brandon didn’t care.  He used the old man to learn all his secrets while pretending to love Laedar back like a son would a father.  Soon Laedar grew to old to work and passed down his shop to his adopted son.  Believing that Brandon would take care of him in his old age, he didn’t realize the treachery in the young man’s heart until it was too late.  Brandon snapped just as Laedar finished the process that would give ownership of the Endearing Edge over to the young man.  He killed Laedar, in a moment of greed and senility, putting a knife through the old man’s back before the ink had even dried on the transfer of ownership parchment.

When Brandon came out of his emotional stupor he was unsure of what to do with the body.  The man sat for nearly a day considering ever option his mind could conceive of, trying to calculate the best course of action to hide his crime.  Finally he made contact with several prominent members of the city’s thieves’ guild striking a bargain beneficial to both sides.  He would provide specially designed weapons, as well as his services to the guild as an appraiser for next to nothing and they would dispose of the body, frame the murder on someone else and protect Brandon’s shop in the future for a minimum charge.

Now Brandon is one of the guilds most trusted contacts in the city, as he owes them a lot.  Of course, Brandon doesn’t concern himself with the legalities of what he did and enjoys working the guild.  He often sells weapons to nobles in the city, informs the guild of who bought them and receives a nice back fee for tipping off the guild.  He’s also sold flawed weapons to those city guards willing to pay his prices, knowing that if they go up against the thieves’ guild they will be sorely outmatched.

All this has lead to a standing agreement between Brandon and the thieves’ guild that the Endearing Edge is not to be touched.  Many foreign rogues that inadvertently break this rule have ended up dead in the river or worse.  The guild even provided Brandon with his magical ring, as to protect their investment from being detected by the city’s officials.  In return, Brandon created a special bane weapon for the guildmaster as a token of his appreciation.

Note that Brandon is somewhat of a linguist as well.

_Plot hook:_ Brandon plans on allowing the thieves’ guild to setup a forgery shop under the Endearing Edge but needs a way to expand his basement without drawing the attention of the city’s officials.  He hopes to hire some unwitting adventures, through a third party, to break into his shop and steal several crates and other miscellaneous items that he no longer needs down there (worthless).  Of course, the adventurers would then have to be eliminated to prevent other unscrupulous members of the city’s population, not associated with the thieves’ guild, from thinking that the Endearing Edge is no longer off-limits.

_Plot hook:_ Someone has learned part of the truth behind Brandon murdering his former master, possibly the adventurers or one of their allies in the city.  Brandon will do anything to prevent these people from discovering the entire truth and telling the local authorities.  He contacts his allies in the thieves’ guild and asks them to take care of it.  The guild sends several assassins, possibly even hiring magical assassins to take the PCs or their ally out.  Fun and chaos then ensues.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 19, 2003)

*Enduring edge points*

He really should be a dwarf.  Dwarves are the classic weaponsmiths and we have an oversupply of dwarfs.

   The point of selling inferior weapons to the guards should be a rare event, or just not happening.  The guards way outnumber the guild [or the guild would be the government] and so selling them inferior stuff means they will find out and be back to object.  Maybe once or so he can get away with it, but pretty soon the guards will notice that his "fine" weapons are foul.

    The killing of the master and then not knowing what to do with the body is distinctly dubious.   Now we might say his plans went bad.  Maybe he tried to smother the old man in his sleep in the hope of making it look natural, but the guy woke and started to yell, so he was left with a bloody body he couldn't explain.  Alternately, he was in contact with the thieves much earlier and they were there to dispose of the body that same night.  But that he killed the man and only then started to think about what to do with an obvious murder victim doesn't cut it.


----------



## shivamuffin (Mar 19, 2003)

Das Wagon:

A private company owned by the Baron Ludwig Brenner. A century ago, the Baron proposed a solution to the problem of transit throughout the lands. To continue the expansion and prosperity of Mor's End, roads were required. Good roads that would need little maintenance. Baron Brenner and some of the city's finest dwarven and human engineers set out to work on a regional road network. 
 Realizing that there was going to be little support for his request to actually be the owner of the roads ( even though 50% of the funding was from his own treasury ), The Baron created a coach and freight service called Das Wagon. With a few bribes and a lot of political favors, Baron Ludwig Brenner created the city's official overland coach and freight service. Das wagon is the official transporter of  mail, freight, and personnel. Das wagon does not pay road tolls, nor is it obligated to pay local taxes on property it owns. Tariffs on imported goods still apply however. 
Das wagon is a ruthless competitor, and seeks to dominate the overland coach and freight business 100%, at present it controls about 60%.


Das Wagon services and fees: 

passengers 5 silver marcs per person, per day of travel
( priests ride for free )

freight fees are 1 silver marc per pound/per day of travel

secure service ( two armed guards and 50% reimbursement insurance ) is x 4 cost

Das wagon maintains several coach houses. Each coach house has an inn, a tavern, a stable, usually a brothel, and 12-24 misc. employees ( bartenders, valets, stable hands, etc...) For secure rate passengers, use of the inn and tavern is free of charge. Non secure passengers must pay for use of the inn and anything ordered in the tavern.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 19, 2003)

Das Wagon seems like it might be hard to incorporate in the average fanatsy setting. It's relatively "high tech" (at least more so that, say, a pony express), and it would have an wide-spread impact on the area around it.

Nice idea, but I'm not convinced we want to incorporate it into Mor's End in its current form.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 19, 2003)

*Dimble’s Exotic Weaponry*

I edited Dimble's Exotic Weaponry to add discriptions of Dimble's five sons and their specialties.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Enduring edge points*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *He really should be a dwarf.  Dwarves are the classic weaponsmiths and we have an oversupply of dwarfs.*




Not every great weaponsmith needs to be a dwarf.  And I'm sure Kul Moren will have its fair share of great dwarven weaponsmiths.



> *   The point of selling inferior weapons to the guards should be a rare event, or just not happening.  The guards way outnumber the guild [or the guild would be the government] and so selling them inferior stuff means they will find out and be back to object.  Maybe once or so he can get away with it, but pretty soon the guards will notice that his "fine" weapons are foul.*




Yes, it is rare for him to do so and only when he knows he can get away with it.



> *    The killing of the master and then not knowing what to do with the body is distinctly dubious.   Now we might say his plans went bad.  Maybe he tried to smother the old man in his sleep in the hope of making it look natural, but the guy woke and started to yell, so he was left with a bloody body he couldn't explain.  Alternately, he was in contact with the thieves much earlier and they were there to dispose of the body that same night.  But that he killed the man and only then started to think about what to do with an obvious murder victim doesn't cut it. *




Brandon killing his master was a emotional kill for them man.  It was a huge moment of greed and weakness.  After he'd done it, he took the time to have it cleaned up carefully.  Brandon is a cold-blooded, calcuating man who tends to think before he reacts but he is also slightly unstable.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 20, 2003)

*Something a little more prosaic....*

Bert's Barrels and Baskets.

Bert is a thin little half-elf who owns one of the numerous barrel craft-shops in Mor's End.  He mainly sells to the Merchant's Council, through a factor who buys for them - Ander Wilson.  He spends the early morning hours making barrels, and then usually carts them to Wilson's warehouse down near the docks.  

Bert also sells some stock to the general public, and has an agreement with one of the city’s breweries, to whom he sells the barrels and vats used in brewery.  

Bert’s shop itself it a narrow store-front built in between two other shops, and has a small window with an arrangement of baskets (made by his wife, Linda) and some examples of barrels set up.  Over the door, a small cask hangs, made of weathered oak.  Upon entering the shop, most of it is taken up by baskets – Bert sells a lot of these to the public, more so than barrels (for obvious reasons).  A small counter along the far end is usually where Linda weaves her baskets, and deals to customers, and a door (rarely closed) leads into the back of the shop, where sawdust, barrel staves, and iron rings are all liberally placed about.  Bert usually works back here, on a large work-bench standing in the middle of the room.   

In the back of the workshop, a staircase leads up to the second floor, where Linda and Bert live.  

Bert is a slight fellow, but rather than being slender, is more on the scrawny side.  Born of an human father, and elven mother, his father has died about four years ago.  His mother returned to her homeland, leaving bert with his father, Samuel Carson. His eyes are the only real clue that he has elven blood – they are emerald green, and almond shaped.  Other than that, his hair is sandy-brown, he isn’t particularly graceful, and he has dusky skin.  Bert is a very faithful follower of (whatever the campaign equivalent of Pelor is) and tithes every month.  He attends church every week, along with Linda, and will often have long discussions with clerics who come into the shop, something that many of the clergy in Mor’s End find very soothing.  

Bert doesn’t really care for politics, and has some slight wariness when he deals with adventurers (excepting clerics and paladins.)  His wife, Linda, usually deals with customers.

Plot-hooks:

One of the clergy in town has found out that someone is harassing Bert (the Black Hand traders are trying to force him to make false-bottomed barrels for them).  The faithful cleric is too old to take up arms, but he appeals to the party cleric to investigate.  Can they win Bert’s trust?  Will the party be able to survive the warrens as they hunt for the Black Hand traders? Can they fend off muggers hired to keep them from getting closer to the nefarious smuggler behind the scheme?

--Way of introducing a cohort.--  Bert has taken on a young man as an apprentice, who has begun to manifest strange powers as he develops.  Can the party wizard/sorcerer help the young sorcerer master his power?    

Bert (Robert) Carson, male half-elf Com2 (Cooper): CR 1/2; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (half-elf); HD 2d4; hp 6; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike +1 (1d3); AL LG; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 11, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 10.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Craft, Cooper). Skills; Craft (Barrel) +8, Handle Animal +5, Knowledge (Religion) +3, Spot/Listen +1, Search +2.  SQ; Half-elf traits.


Linda Carson, male human Com1 (Basketweaver): CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4; hp 2; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike +0 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 11, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 14.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Craft, Basket). Skills; Craft (Basket) +6, Profession (Barmaid) +4.

Linda worked in the Downpour Alehouse for several years until she met Bert, hired because of her very attractive personality – also the reason why she runs the shop.  She has blue eyes, and long black hair, with very pale white skin.  Though she is about five years younger than Bert, they are both very much in love.  Linda also has a large extended family, including 12 uncles, 9 aunts, 21 cousins, four grandparents, one great-aunt, four older brothers, and both her parents.  She learned her trade (basketweaving) from her mother.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 20, 2003)

*Brandon*

"Not every great weaponsmith needs to be a dwarf. And I'm sure Kul Moren will have its fair share of great dwarven weaponsmiths."

   True, but we are talking here about THE weaponsmith in the city awash with dwarves.  A human might be a reasonable weaponsmith, but the very best one should be dwarven.  Or at least his old master should have been.


   "Brandon killing his master was a emotional kill for them man. It was a huge moment of greed and weakness. After he'd done it, he took the time to have it cleaned up carefully. Brandon is a cold-blooded, calcuating man who tends to think before he reacts but he is also slightly unstable."

    Given I read it and did not see it as an emotional kill, it would seem to need a rewrite on the point anyway.  But the cold, calculated kill seems to fit better.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 20, 2003)

Prometheron Muckraker: male hobgoblin Adp1, Ari1, Rog4; 
The Night Pot Collector

Pommy Muckraker is the richest man in the squats and the one who lives closest to the Swamps. 6'5" tall and hugely obese Prommy Muckraker is a man who doesn't mind getting his hands dirty - literally as well as figuratively. 
The unscrupulous and opportunistic Muckraker began life as an orphan, the survivor of a failed raid against the city. Luckily he was taken in and apprenticed to the city's former night pot collector. Not quite slavery since he was given room and board in return for doing a job noone else would, but of course not entirely free either.
Anyway his life as Night Pot collector could have continued indefinately without change that was until one day whilst emptying the pots out into the swamps he saw a gleam and found the ring which he now wears on his ear. From that day on he started to be more careful in emptying the pots and soon had himself an impressive collection of trinkets, coins and teeth! - its suprising what you find in other peoples muck!.

He used the money he had gained from his finds to buy the Night Pot business from his former Master and soon had expanded the business to include refuse disposal specialising in industrial waste - the run off from Abatoir and Tannery, the chemicals of dyers and alchemist. Because of this he became a lobbyist for the protection of the lake and silk fish demanding that industrial waste not be disposed of into the streets as it had been. This waste along with the contents of the night pots gets poured into huge holding ponds which he employs goblins to rake through and collect all and any items that might have fallen in. One of the Goblins (his cohort) is a shaman (Adept/Druid) who trained Prommy as an Adept and taught him the value of teeth. Prommy now wears the teeth he finds on a thread around his neck. 
Muckrakers also deals with domestic rubbish and Prommy and his goblins sort through every peice, recycling, reusing and reselling anything salvagable.

Plothooks:
1. A severed hand has been found in the Muck Ponds!

2. Prommy Muckraker has found a most unusual item and wants to know exactly what it is.

3. Is Prommy Muckraker just a businessman or does he also have less honest interests in the city - they are goblins he employs afterall!

4. What is Prommy Muckraker going to do about the Otyugh thats decided to move in to the Muck Ponds?

CR 5; Medium-size Humanoid (goblinoid); HD 5d6+1d8+24; hp 46; Init +5 (Dex, Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Atks +6 melee (2d4+4/crit x3, ranseur); SA sneak attack, spells; SQ darkvision 60 ft, evasion, uncanny dodge; AL LN; SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +7; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Diplomacy, Spot, Listen, Gather Information, Bluff, Balance, Intimidate; Improved Initiative, Great Fortitude, Leadership.

Special Attacks: Sneak Attack (Ex): Prometheron Muckraker deals +2d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.

Special Qualities: Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC.

Possessions: Muckrake (ranseur stats), Ring of Sustenance.

Adept Spells Prepared (3/2):


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: Brandon*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, if you think there there should be a dwarven weaponsmith, as the THE weaponsmith in the city, that strongly then go ahead and submit your idea.  After all, that's what the EN World City Project is all about.

Hope to see something ffrom you soon.  You dwarf and Brandon could be bitter rivals.  

I'll do a minor revision to make Brandon's emotional state about killing his master clearer.  Thanks for the suggestion.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 21, 2003)

I love Prommy Muckraker!  Love him.  

Bert's Barrels & Baskets is good too.

And Knightfall, your weaponsmith is cool just the way he is, even though he's not a dwarf.  David, I really hope you do create a dwarven weaponsmith who can be an archrival of Brandon's.  I can envision all sorts of fun that could come from that.  Perhaps they would try to hire adventurers to sabotage each other's forging processes, or to somehow sully the other's good name.  

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 21, 2003)

Shivamuffin, I think Das Wagon is a cool concept, but it might need a tad bit of revision to make it fit better into Mor's End.  First, you should probably change the names of the coinage to match Mor's End names:

Shield (platinum piece)
Hammer (gold piece)
Sword (electrum piece)
Dagger (silver piece)
Knife (copper piece)

The other thing that should be changed is references to an empire, since Mor's End is an independent city state.  You could just say something about his service reaching into "foreign parts" or "other realms" and leave it at that, or alter it in some other way I haven't thought about.  

Other than that, It's good!


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 22, 2003)

*Bert's Neighbour.*

The neighbour of Bert and Linda Carson, Glenda Ashcroft runs a small food-stall.  She lost her husband, a labourer who worked on the docks, four years ago, and was left a widow at the age of forty-eight.  Though they never had children of their own, Glenda and William (her husband) were favourites of the street’s children.  Even nowadays, with Glenda having much less money, she still gives children a free sticky roll or mug of cider.  

Glenda has curly grey hair, which she usually wears under a scarf, especially when she’s working.  She dresses in practical work-dresses and usually wears an apron, which is well-worn but clean.  She has warm brown eyes and a ready smile, and still has a girlish laugh.  She often talks with customers, and recognizes nearly all of her patrons.  

As a widow, Glenda has had to support herself by running a small bakery / food house from the front of her house.  Since her former living room had a large window onto the street, she began to sell soup, rolls, biscuits and various sweets to passer-bys.  Bert, using leftover stock, set-up a small counter along the sill of the window, and gave Glenda six stools which he made.  Early each morning, Glenda opens up, after baking rolls / pastries in her small oven.  She also makes soup, which she sells in loaves of bread.  Quite a few labourers regularly stop at Glenda’s, and most days Bert comes over to eat lunch with her.  Due to this, Glenda is pretty well protected – some of the labourers have already ‘had a word’ to people hanging about Glenda – namely a baker who tried to shut her down.  She also keeps an eye on some of the young men – who learn very quickly not to come by if they’re hung-over.  Balarous (see NPC thread) has also been known to stop by – though he usually brings his own drinks.

Glenda doesn’t charge too much, and sells mugs of cider (mildly alcoholic, and mulled during winter), bread rolls (some baked with cheese, others without), meat and vegetable soup in loaves of bread, and pastries / pasties with a variety of fillings, including black-current tarts, and cheese, bacon and mushroom pasties.  Most days, around breakfast and lunchtime, there is a small line, and the seats are full up.  During the quieter afternoon and morning, Glenda usually bakes what she can for the lunchtime/next day.  Glenda usually closes at about five o’clock, since some of the people who live on the street buy pastries each night (to eat after dinner).   

Glenda Ashcroft, female human Com1 (Cook): CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4-1; hp 1; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 9; Melee unarmed strike +0 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 6, Dex 9, Con 8, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 13*.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Profession, Cook), Endurance. Skills; Profession (Housewife) +6, Profession (Cook) +8.
*Taking into account aging penalties/bonuses.  Originally were Str 7, Dex 10, Con 9, Int 11, Wis 13, Cha 12

(Edit - added plot-hooks)


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

GladiusNP... Bert, Linda and Glenda are great.  Good stuff.  

--sam


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 22, 2003)

*A tinker for your purview...*

Duncan Fletcher

Duncan lives across from Bert’s Barrels and Baskets, but spends most of his time walking the streets of Mor’s End.  Duncan is a tinker, and patches pots, re-tiles roofs, repairs wiring and small tools, and generally fixes and repairs broken items of all sorts.  Most of Duncan’s clientele are found in the Squats, and are those labourers who can’t afford the cost of replacing items.  

Duncan’s home is small, but neatly kept up.  He’s usually not at home, though his large, overweight deerhound usually lays across the stoop.  The door is usually kept locked.  

Duncan walks around Mor’s End wearing a pack which is full of small metal nails, pieces of tin, iron, and copper, and wires, tools, and various other oddments and trinkets.  He usually dresses in good, sturdy hiking boots, and tan leather breeches.  He often wears a vest of brown leather, which has all sorts of tools strapped too it, including pliers, small saws, tin-snips, and scissors.  Under this, he usually wears a grey felt shirt.  He has a ready sort of a smile, and is bald, though he has a drooping grey mustache.  He is lean and tough, and walks like a much younger man.  He has twinkling green eyes, and often has a kind word for passers-by.  

Duncan’s route usually passes through most of the Squats, with the jangling of his pack announcing his wares. He also takes, about once a week, a journey up through the posh district, where he has one or two regular customers.  He also takes a stroll past the Muddy Waters every Friday, often picking up a meal of river perch for his dinner.  Duncan occasionally, about once every two weeks, heads out into the country, selling his services to the country-folk.

He is reasonably well-informed on most of the going-ons in the city, but is known to keep most of opinions to himself, though he often comments on the politics of the city, especially when the various trade guilds interfere, something which makes him very angry. 

Duncan also gets on fabulously with all of the dogs in Mor’s End.  He often gives a snack to each of the dogs’ he meets, and even gets on with the fearsome hounds used by the town watch.  He usually has a quick word to Glenda as she closes up shop, and she usually saves a last tart or pastry for Duncan. 

Duncan has a slightly different routine, however, when the sun goes down, for he’s one of the best second-story men in Mor’s End.  He uses Randall Shipwreck as his fence, beguile watch-dogs during the day, and cases his mark on his walks through the day.  Though Duncan actually makes enough from his tinker work to support himself, he is far wealthier than he appears – he’s made a fortune from stealing.  His ‘trips’ are to other cities, where he pulls off his most daring thefts – though what he steals in Mor’s End is scarcely small potatoes.  

Duncan doesn’t resort to petty theft.  Indeed, he is scrupulously honest in paying for everything, and would never pick-pocket a merchant, cut a purse, or mug someone.  He would never rob a poor household either, only the rich.  He keeps it for himself, however.  He considers his targets for at least two months, and is very cautious – and very, very good.

Duncan’s home, though filled with good-quality furniture, isn’t particularly luxurious – he knows how to keep a low profile.  Other burglars know that taking on any house in Duncan’s street is foolish, and when Geeve Sneeble (see NPC thread) attempted to rob a nearby curio shop, Duncan had some very stern words with him – punctuated with a knife-point.  The two are now very much enemies.

Plot-hooks.
1. A gang of street thugs (maybe from the Broken Dagger gang) has set up shop near Duncan's home.  Sick of the attention of the watch and the threat to his neighbours, Duncan decides to take them out.  He gets in over his head, and asks the party for some help.
2.  Duncan is making a trip to the north to rob a house in a northern city, when he's captured by bandits.  After he doesn't return, the party is sent to find him by his concerned neighbours.  Is he alive?  Will the party free him?  Why is Duncan carrying a small fortune anyway? Will they discover the real reason he went north?  
3.  He's a thief, and a very good one.  Should make any adventure more interesting if Duncan takes a hand.  

Duncan Fletcher: Male Human, Rogue 6, Age 34: HD 6d6+6; hp 32; Init + 8; Spd 30; AC 17; Atk + 4 base melee, + 8 base ranged; +5 (1d6+1, Sword, Black Adder [+1 sword bought from Brandon’s shop, Endearing Edge through a intermediary); +8 (1d8 Crossbow, light); +3/+3 or 2 (1d6+1 /1d4 or 1d6 subdual, Black Adder and Dagger or Sap), Sap +4 (1d6 subdual) Dagger +5 (MW 1d6); AL CG; SQ: Sneak Attack +3d6, Uncanny Dodge (can’t be flanked, never looses DEX bonus to AC) Evasion.  SV Fort + 3, Ref + 9, Will + 4; STR 11, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 17, WIS 14, CHA 13.
Skills:
Appraise +8, Balance +9, Bluff +6, Climb +9 (+11), Profession (Tinker) +8, Disable Device +12 (+15), Disguise +6, Gather Information +6, Hide +13, Jump +5, Listen +11, Move Silently +13, Open Lock +13 (+15), Spot +11, Search +12.
Feats: Dodge, Improved Initiative, Two-weapon fighting, Ambidexterity.

Possessions:
Weapons: +1 Sword, short, Black Adder.  Duncan’s sword is one of Brandon’s more impressive blades. The hilt is wrapped in grey leather, and the pommel is enamelled jet-black.  The cross guard is not particularly ornate, save for two small pieces of snowflake obsidian set pointing out at the edge of each side.  The blade itself, however, is breathtaking.  Worked in a darker, almost black metal, the sinuous form of a snake runs up each side of the blade, with acid-etched scales in a very small, painstaking pattern.  The rest of the blade is dark grey, almost the dull colour of iron, rather than the lustre of most steel – Brandon used a special (and illegal) mix of chemicals to keep the blade from glimmering at night. Dagger, masterwork; Crossbow, Light with 20 bolts, black leather sap.
Armor: Dark Grey Masterwork studded leather. 
Goods: Thieves' tools, Masterwork.  Climber’s Kit.  Bonuses included in parenthesis.
Magic: Bag of Holding I, Potion belt with 2 each of cure serious wounds, darkvision, neutralize poison, and 1 each of haste, spider climb, sneaking, and hiding.  (If this seems off, I didn’t calculate the exact gp value.  He might be a little under/over)

Tactics – Duncan usually disdains the use of his potions, preferring to use his formidable skills.  If in serious trouble, however, he’ll drink one, depending on which is appropriate.  He’s a pretty good shot, but will usually attempt to knock out guards with his sap if possible.  He’s not a killer.  He’ll usually fend off an opponent with his sword, and try to knock them out with his sap.  He is a pretty decent hand with a blade, and has killed his fair share of thugs and various muggers.  If he doesn’t get his opponent with his sneak attacks (he usually wins initiative, giving him several sneak attacks) he will probably retreat.  He never robs a place twice.


----------



## David Argall (Mar 22, 2003)

*rules*

Hmm...how strictly are we sticking to core rules?  I am thinking of some half-dwarves [about level 1, but...]


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: rules*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *Hmm...how strictly are we sticking to core rules?  I am thinking of some half-dwarves [about level 1, but...] *




We've been sticking with the SRD.  However, since dwarves make up the largest minority... I don't see why a half-dwarf wouldn't be allowed.  I would think, however, that a half-dwarf would have a very hard life... never fitting in with dwarves... and barely fitting in with humans...  Still... I'm intrigued.

Krug?  You out there... want to make an executive decision on this?

--sam


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2003)

A half-dwarf... Well he has to be a unique individual. I don't want there to be lotsa half-dwarves running around, making qtr-dwarves..


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2003)

*Mrak Stonefist*, Dwarf Weaponsmith

Mrak Stonefist is a dwarven weaponsmith who's more concerned with quality rather than quantity. He has fine-tuned the procedure of churning out cheap weapons en masse for The Muster, Mor's End citizen militia. Other dwarves have criticized him, but he says his wares are cheaper and there's no reason to make good weapons for those that barely use it anyway. He and his two sons are too busy keeping up with making new shoddy weapons and repairing the armor of the Militia to create anything of high value. His shop is located near the castle and close to the Merchants area, and it charges 20% less for weapons. 

Personality: Don't bug Mrak. He's working and unless you're talking about a deal he won't be interested.

Plot Hooks: Mrak and his sons have received a sizable order, but unknown to them, the weapons are meant for a gang of orc bandits. 

Mrak Stonefist, Exp2/Ftr1
Str: 15 Dex: 13 Con: 14 Int: 14 Wis: 7 Cha: 12
AL: N HP: 20
Armor: Chain Mail
Weapons: Warhammer
Skills and Feats: _To be filled in later_

_Any weapon made by Mrak breaks on a roll of 1._


----------



## fusangite (Mar 22, 2003)

I posted something that bears on this discussion to the guild/civic associations thread.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 22, 2003)

*Leviticus' Worked Clay Goods.*

Aaron Leviticus is a potter who lives in the same street as Duncan Fletcher, and his shop is actually right next door to the tinker’s house.  He sells pottery both to merchant’s for export, and directly to the public.  Most of his non-glazed (with the Glazer’s Recipe) pottery is sold to the public for use as everyday crockery – though he has made several large formal sets for some middle class families.  Although he sells a lot of his goods to the working class, he’s a very well respected artisan, and the Glazer’s Guild sells all of his products very quickly.

Aaron works and lives in a two story shop.  The lower floor is pretty much open to the street, with three walls, and a large kiln on the back wall, and a stone floor.  There are also two potter’s wheels, a large one and a smaller one, and a bench on the left wall, scattered with paints, brushes, glazes, and unpainted pottery.  On the right wall, across from the workbench is a large display case, with a variety of goods.  

Aaron can usually be found working on the larger wheel.  He’ll usually do this during the day, and paint pots in the early evening.   Although he is a member in good standing of the Glazer’s Guild, he doesn’t always bother glazing his pottery with the special glazes of the guild, instead selling to the city’s working class.  Aaron usually has smudges of clay up and down his muscular arms, and wears a grey-stained worker’s apron, a short-sleeved shirt, and pants.  He’s a strong man, and is a proud member of the Muster – he was trained in the greatsword by his now-dead father. His hair is jet-black, with some grey growing in at the temples, and he has large brown eyes. 

He rarely misses a guild meeting, and always has a strong opinion to voice.  He’s one of the more vocal potters in the guild, and along with Amorphius Stanglure (see Craft and Trade thread, page one) forms the core of the potter’s leadership within the Glazer’s guild.  The Glazer’s Guild is not always terribly happy with Aaron for this reason.   

Aaron was born down on the docks, the son of a wealthy retired caravan guard and his mistress.  His father, Paulson Leviticus, died when Aaron was twelve, and his mother took Mrs. Leviticus’ jewelry and fled Mor’s End.  Aaron was taken under Mrs’ Leviticus’ wing, for she was childless herself.  She raised him, and get him an apprenticeship with a respected potter.  When she died, she left Aaron most of her estate, and the rest to the church of the god of healing.  With the funds, Aaron set up his own shop, owning it free and clear – something which allows him to take on the Glazer’s Guild, since he doesn’t have to worry about money as much as some of the other potters.  

Aaron has a wife and two sons.  His wife, Cynthia Leviticus, is a quiet woman with very bright red hair, large blue eyes, and fair skin.  His sons, Palorn and Jackson (also called Jackie) both still live at home.  Palorn (Wiz 2) has become part of the wizard’s guild, and is actually the Keeper of the Gate, something which Aaron is very proud of.  Jackson is a boy of twelve.  His main ambition is to join the town watch, and he’s often out in the street, swinging around a stick, or pestering his father to let him borrow granddad’s greatsword.  Aaron, however, plans to leave his business to Jackson – and uses him as an apprentice, something Jackson doesn’t enjoy at all.  

Plot Hooks 
1.  Jackson Leviticus has run away.  Aaron hires the party to find the youngster – who is hiding in part of the warrens.  
2.  Aaron is being threatened by mysterious masked thugs.  Who are they working for?  Aaron suspects the Glazer’s Guild.  Is he correct?
3.  Palorn has been entrusted with a much sought spell-book by the Wizard’s guild.  He has taken it home and hidden it in his bedroom, reasoning it’s not a place someone would look for magic.  Duncan Fletcher contacts the party, tells them of this, and asks them to set up surveillance of the house.  They just can’t be seen by anyone.  (Works well if the party mage is a member of the Wizard’s Guild.)

Aaron Leviticus, male human Com4 (Potter): CR 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 4d4; hp 14; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike +4 (1d3+2) or Greatsword (+2, 2d6 +2); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1; Str 14, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 12.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Craft, Pottery), Weapon Proficiency (Greatsword), Skill Focus (Diplomacy). Skills; Craft (Pottery) +10, Diplomacy +7, Swim +9, Profession (Painter) +9.

Cynthia Leviticus, female human Com1 (Housewife and Mother): CR 1/4; ECL 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d4; hp 2; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike +0 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 11, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11.  Feats:  Alertness.  Skills; Profession (Housewife) +4, Spot +4, Listen +2.

Cynthia is a slightly nervous woman.  She usually pleads with Aaron ‘not to make a fuss’ whenever he’s off to a Glazer’s meeting, and is well aware of their reliance on the guild’s recipe.  She was the youngest daughter of the potter that Aaron was apprenticed to, and was courted by Aaron in the final year of his apprenticeship, a match the father (Jackson Targren) approved of.  

Palorn Leviticus, male human Wiz2 (Keeper of the Gate): CR 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d4+4; hp 12; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 12; Melee unarmed strike +1 (1d3) or Dagger (+1, 1d4); AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 11.  Feats:  Scribe Scroll (free feat), Silent Spell, Still Spell, Toughness. 

Spells – Per day, 3 1st level , 4 0-level.
Known – All Cantrips, Hold Portal*, Mage Armor*, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Languages*, Identify, Color Spray, Sleep, Expeditious Retreat.  *=memorized 

Palorn has a shaven head, with blue eyes. He dresses in guild-robes, in dark forest green with golden trim, the traditional colour for the doorkeeper.  He is slightly embarrassed by all the fuss his parents make of his membership in the wizards’ guild.  He’ll often, when he’s home, entertain the children of the street with prestidigitations of various sorts.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 22, 2003)

*Administrative details.*

Hello Buttercup!  Neglected to post Plot-hooks for Duncan the Tinker, and Glenda.  Is it necessary to have plothooks for Glenda? She's not really going to get into trouble.  If so, please tell me and I'll edit some in.  Have done so for Duncan.  Also, as a general note, are we going to compile the NPC's named as the shop-keepers?  I'm just beginning to wonder what the number of experts left are.  That's all.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 23, 2003)

*Gearson’s Bait and Tackle.*

Down on the docks, on the southern side of the river, Simon Gearson’s shop sells bait, nets, fishing line, hooks, fishing poles, and various other gear used by the fishing community in Mor’s End.  Simon also repairs nearly any kind of fishing gear that can be bought.  Though he’s one of the only stores who specialize in bait and tackle, Simon has pretty reasonable prices.  

Simon is down the very end of Parson Way, and often spends most of his day out on the docks, fishing from the end of a pier.  His regular customers all know that Simon’s there, but those who’ve never visited the store often find it closed up – apparently at all hours.  Due to this rather lackadaisical approach to business, Simon barely keeps his shop open, making just enough to get by, for his regulars all come down to see him at the pier.  

Simon’s shop is a ramshackle old building.  The outside is weather beaten clapboard, stained grey from many seasons of wind, rain, and storms.  The inside is a rather chaotic affair, with nets, poles, rope, and hooks rather carelessly arranged, with narrow corridors just fitting between the piles of merchandise.  Above the counter, on the back wall, hangs a long steel harpoon, which Simon is very proud of (according to him, it was used to kill a dire shark.)  Simon’s bedroom is just behind the main counter, and usually has the door open, showing a jumbled mess of clothes, fishing gear, and dishes.  Up at the front of the counter, twelve small barrels full of river water house the fish sold for bait.  Simon scoops these out with a small net, and sells them to children and other fishermen.   

All of this, of course, is contingent on Simon actually being present in the shop when customers come to the door. 

Simon himself is a lean, wiry, and slightly dishevelled man, who looks like he’s in his early forties.  He’s a permanent bachelor, and spends most of his days fishing while smoking his pipe, and most of his evening at dock-side taverns, chatting with his friends. He’s known to be slightly unreliable, but is the person to go to for all knowledge of the waters in Mor’s End.  He has a weather beaten face, with salt and pepper hair, a stubbled chin (unless he’s remembered to shave), and clear, arresting blue eyes, set deep back in a web of wrinkles (gained from a lifetime of squinting at the sun on the river.)

Simon doesn’t really care about religion – holy days just mean the river’s empty of competing fishermen, and he has no interest in politics.  Ask him about fishing, however, and he will spend hours talking about how subtle variations in the rain affect which fish are biting, and what the best tackle to land a river perch is.  

Simon’s family (Linda Carson is his younger sister) have given up on him.  His mother despairs of her son ever growing up, and indeed, the fishermen who buy from Simon hope he never does.  

Plot Hooks – 
1.	Simon was fishing down on the docks when he pulled up something very unexpected – a dead body.  He didn’t let that disturb him though, he caught a fine string of fish, then realized he should probably call the town watch.  Who’s the person?  Why were they killed?   
2.	Simon’s business is closing down – the landlord is sick of his late payment of rent.  The party must help convince Simon to take his business a little more seriously, or he’ll be out on the street.  The problem is, he doesn’t seem to care – as long as he can fish, everything is just fine.

Simon Gearson, male human Exp 2 (Fisherman): CR 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d6; hp 8; Init -1; Spd 30 ft; AC 9; Melee fishing knife +2 (1d2+1); AL CN; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 9, Con 11, Int 11, Wis 13, Cha 8. Feats: Skill Focus (Profession, Fisherman), Skill Focus (Rope Use).  Skills; Swim +6, Rope Use +5, Knowledge (Nature [Mor River]) +5, Profession (Fisherman) +6, Wilderness Lore +6, Spot +6.

(Edit - grammatical errors.)


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Buttercup & others!

Just a heads-up that I've updated "Conaill's Cocktails" on the previous page. It now has full stats, layout, plothooks, etc. Enjoy!

Knightfall: I also have a few references to Dalvar and the Downpour. Let me know if you have a problem with them.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Administrative details.*



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Hello Buttercup!  Neglected to post Plot-hooks for Duncan the Tinker, and Glenda.  Is it necessary to have plothooks for Glenda? She's not really going to get into trouble.  If so, please tell me and I'll edit some in.  Have done so for Duncan.  Also, as a general note, are we going to compile the NPC's named as the shop-keepers?  I'm just beginning to wonder what the number of experts left are.  That's all. *




Mp meed to have plothooks for Glenda.

And you raise a good question.  The ministers will have to talk about it, I guess.  Of the top of my head, I'd say that most of the people in town who aren't shopkeepers/craftmasters are just commoners, so the expert class isn't really necessary for them.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 24, 2003)

Done and done.  Glenda now has plot-hooks.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 24, 2003)

Gladius, that was a typo.  It was supposed to be *no* need to have plot hooks for Glenda.  That being said, it never hurts to have more plot hooks!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Administrative details.*



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Also, as a general note, are we going to compile the NPC's named as the shop-keepers?  I'm just beginning to wonder what the number of experts left are.*




According to the default demographics, we should have something like 240 Exp1 in Mor's End, so don't worry about *those* running out. Of course, the higher level ones are a lot more sparse:

Expert:
1x15th lvl, 1x12, 2x8, 2x6, 4x4, 4x3, 16x2, 242x1

One category we are low on is high level *Commoners*! jdavis posted Gronas Stonetooth, ratchatcher Com18 in response to a joke by me. Not bad, but we should probably spice him up a bit more to serve as Mor's End highest level Commoner.

The leaders of the People's Senate could also be high-level Commoners. Essentially peasant leaders. Strong men and women that have toiled all of their lives in low-paying jobs, fought in the militia numerous times, and whom the lower classes look up to as their leaders and spokespersons.

"By the book" we have room for another Com14 (head of the Worker's Senate?), and a couple ~Com9 (perhaps a powerful farmer just outside the city wall?):

Commoner:
1x18, 1x14, 2x9, 2x7, 4x5, 4x4, 16x2, 6402x1


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Administrative details.*



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *"By the book" we have room for another Com14 (head of the Worker's Senate?), and a couple ~Com9 (perhaps a powerful farmer just outside the city wall?):
> 
> Commoner:
> 1x18, 1x14, 2x9, 2x7, 4x5, 4x4, 16x2, 6402x1 *




I've said it many times before FARMERS are EXPERTS! While a Farm hand might be a commoner the Skill of Animal Husbandry requires an Expert.

Second what exactly is the Workers Senate? Since when did workers have rights? - that sounds suspiciously like that socialism and  democracy rubbish we keep heaing about from those ruddy halflings I say - Next your be saying that gobbos deserve a fair trial be we lynch them...


----------



## jdavis (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Administrative details.*



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One category we are low on is high level *Commoners*! jdavis posted Gronas Stonetooth, ratchatcher Com18 in response to a joke by me. Not bad, but we should probably spice him up a bit more to serve as Mor's End highest level Commoner.
> 
> *




How do you spice up a Ratcatcher? He's a old Dwarf with lots of experience in a menial task, (unless you want to add the Grizzled Old Fart prestige class  )

(can't wait to see the 14th level halfling socialist )


----------



## Lalato (Mar 24, 2003)

Just my opinion... but I doubt there would be a worker's senate...  who makes up this group... the poor sods that couldn't make it in a guild?  

If they can't make it in a guild... then they're working the fields.  If they're not working the fields then they're Squatters,  beggars or worse...

A worker's senate assumes stable work and a socialist concept that would be foreign in the frontier...  (in my opinion)

Now...  that doesn't mean that there can't be a 14th level socialist halfling trying to get the farm workers to join together for better pay...  Now that's what I call a plot hook.  

Buttercup... sorry for hijacking this thread again...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Administrative details.*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *While a Farm hand might be a commoner the Skill of Animal Husbandry requires an Expert.*




Interestingly, the mechanics of the class imply that only those NPCs that need to be proficient in _several_ skills need to be Experts. Heh!  So the Skill of Animal Husbandry doesn't require an Expert whatsoever...

I do agree with you that Jim Farmer - the head of a farm who needs to be an expert not only at animal husbandry but also at growing crops, managing personel, running a farm and doing the books - would probably be an Expert. But Joe Cowpoker - the crusty old guy working for Jim Farmer and who knows way more about breeding cows than you or I would ever _want_ to know - is probably a leveled Commoner. 



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> * Second what exactly is the Workers Senate? Since when did workers have rights? - that sounds suspiciously like that socialism and democracy rubbish we keep heaing about from those ruddy halflings I say:*



See, it's people like you why we need a Worker's Senate. It's about time for the 6400 common people of Mor's End to stand up for their rights and make their voice heard!

El Pueblo, Unido, Jamás sera vencido!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm not sure who came up with the "workers Senate" name, but it's been in Knightfall's summary from quite a while back, so I adopted it in the "Guilds & Organizations" thread.

In the middle ages, pretty much *everybody* working in the city was member of a guild. The "Workers Senate" is nothing more than the Guild for the common laborers. Actually, ~700 Laborers (those who perform manual labor without a craft or profession to speak of) and ~117 Porters (those who carry things), composed primarily of Com1's.

The name sounds grandiose and implies a lot more democracy than there really is. In practice it could be nothing more than the worst caricature of a labor union ("Ya wanna work in da city? Join da Senate, or we'z gonna break yo legs!") But still, names count, and I'm sure it's members would approve of such a self-aggrandizing title.


14th level halfling socialist...

Nah, a halfling wouldn't demand enough respect from the Human and Dwarven population. Let's pick a burly Human. Perhaps Com9/War2/Exp3. Worked as a bricklayer or something like that for most of his life, distinguished himself fighting with the Militia during two general musters, then started getting into politics. That's the "socialist" version, which could lead to oodles of plot hooks.

For a more mafia/corrupt labor union style, we could go for a Com8/War2/Rog4 instead. But then we'll have to work out their relations with the Thieves Guild instead. Again, plenty of plot hooks available!

If anyone is interested in statting these out, feel free to! I don't have much experience writing up high-level NPCs, and I find myself spending *way* too much time on them...


----------



## Lalato (Mar 24, 2003)

Unskilled laborers were rarely grouped together in guilds in the medieval era.  Either you were skilled and in a guild... or you worked on a farm... or you worked in the service industry...  or you worked construction.  Otherwise, you were a beggar or worse. 

I find it much more interesting if there is an NPC trying to organize the workers... rather than if there is already a group formed.  Whether the NPC is doing it for good or bad reasons doesn't matter to me.

--sam

p.s.  we should really move this conversation over to the Guilds thread...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2003)

lalato said:
			
		

> *we should really move this conversation over to the Guilds thread... *




Done. I crossposted the conversation so far to the Guilds and Organizations thread. Please come join us there if you want to help hammer this out!

Any moderators around to clean this thread up a bit, now that I've copied the Workers Senate stuff over?


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 24, 2003)

Ah, I mis-read the typo as n and m being switched, as in "NP need to have" etc., etc.  

What do people think of an antiques/curiosity shop?  I'm thinking run by a commoner who went on a long voyage with an adventuring party.  He was the cabin boy, and really just watched the adventure, but is full of interesting stories and bits of knowledge - maybe he'd killed something by sheer dumb luck as well (critical hit).  Now he's much, much older, and buys and sells old and strange things - not magic items, but what halfilings might call a 'mathom' (all due acknowledgements to Professor Tolkien) - nice to have, and to valuable to chuck out, but rather pointless.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 25, 2003)

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Ah, I mis-read the typo as n and m being switched, as in "NP need to have" etc., etc.
> 
> What do people think of an antiques/curiosity shop?  I'm thinking run by a commoner who went on a long vayage with an adventuring party.  He was the cabin boy, and really just watched the adventure, but is full of interesting stories and bits of knowledge - maybe he'd killed something by sheer dumb luck as well (critical hit).  Now he's much, much older, and buys and sells old and strange things - not magic items, but what halfilings might call a 'mathom' (all due acknowledgements to Professor Tolkien) - nice to have, and to valuable to chuck out, but rather pointless. *




The guy who will buy all the tapestries, silver combs and carved ivory harps that adventurers end up hauling out of places.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 26, 2003)

*Crane’s Curiosities and Antiquities.*

Bartholomew Crane is an old, old man.  He is at least ninety – though short-lived for elves, he’s probably the oldest human in Mor’s End.  He’s still rather spry, despite the fact that he uses his cane, and his mind is as sharp as ever – despite the shaking sickness he has recently developed in his limbs (Parkinson’s Disease.)  He’s very thin, and has a slightly stooped posture, but still manages to get out into the streets every day for a brisk walk – though less brisk than it used to be.  

Bartholomew wears spectacles, and still dresses very well – though the fashions are about twenty years out of date.  He usually wears a grey watersilk cravat, a crimson velvet vest, a cream silk shirt, and black trousers.  He also wears gold spectacles, perched on the end of his hawkish nose, attached by a small gold chain to his shirt.  He still has a few wisps of white hair, which are carefully combed over every morning – he still takes great pride in his appearance.  He also carries a white, ivory cane, decorated with carving of a sea-battle with a Kraken.

Crane’s Curiosities and Antiquities was founded after Bartholomew made his fortune as the cabin boy (at the tender age of nine) on the elven ship Fortune’s Wave.  The exploring ship of an adventuring party, Fortune’s Wave travelled far and wide, ranging to far-off lands, mysterious ruins, and forgotten islands.  Bartholomew watched and learned – though he was usually on the fringe of things, he still tells with great pride how he shot a Kraken in the eye with his crossbow from the rigging (it was a critical hit) and delivered the killing blow, after the beautiful and courageous Captain (Kiale Anduiin) fought the beast off of the deck.  He’s very fond of reciting the exploits of the crew of the Fortune’s Wave, and often regals his customers with long, epic stories of the great voyage.  Some of his ship-mates still drop by to visit now and again, bringing him all sorts of strange oddities.  

Crane doesn’t sell much – indeed he probably buys more than he sells – but has a wide variety of items available.  Stuffed animal and monster heads, maps in foreign languages, books on strange peoples and far off lands, outlandish weapons, clothes, jewellery, and the like.  His shop is found in Old-town.

The store is a small, corner shop, with two windows facing on to the street, one on the north side, and one on the east.  Through the glass, Bartholomew sets up (with the help of his assistant, Archibald Oakheart) two window displays which are regularly changed, though the north currently features an ornate mahogany water-clock, a string of pink pearls, a conch-shell, and a polar-bear skin, while the east features a woven carpet, on top of which lies a jewelled double-bladed sword, and a helmet with a magnificent crest of eagle feathers.  

Inside the shop, all sorts of items are for sale, filling the small space from floor to ceiling.  Most of it is covered with a fine layer of dust, and Crane usually guides each customer through the shop personally.  He is happy to talk about anything and everything, ever eager for new knowledge and tales of the world.  As a guide, magic items are not available, and though many old books are for sale, there is no guarantee that a particular subject will be covered, though Bartholomew has volumes on herbs (including texts on foreign plants), swordplay, martial arts (unarmed and armed), sailing, necromancy, gods of the west, history of Mor’s End, histories of most of the known world, and magic.

Most of Crane’s clientele is the very rich of the Mor’s End, who buy the odd and strange from his shop, decorating their mansions with various pieces.  Bartholomew also buys all sorts of curiosities – though he’s careful to check if they’ve been stolen first.   Adventurers can sell all sorts of loot here, and Crane gives a pretty fair price.  Crane is also a good friend of Duncan Fletcher – the two of them get on very well, as Duncan helps Crane fix up many broken antiques.  Duncan never sells anything to Crane. 

Plot Hooks –
1.	The Fortune’s Wave returns to Mor’s End to visit with Bartholomew Crane, still captained by Kiale Anduiin, swordswoman and sailor.  What mysterious item has been brought within the hold?  How does the city’s power structure react to the care free crew of the Fortune’s Wave?  
2.	Bartholomew sells the party a map to the warrens – supposedly leading to the lost sword of Mor himself.  What really lies at the end of the map?  Will the party survive the journey to the centre of the warrens?
3.	Crane, before he left the Fortune’s Wave (at age 20), had a brief affair with Kiale Anduiin.  A young half-elf (Sean Crane) arrives, claiming to be the son of this union.  Though Bartholomew takes him under his wing, Archibald, Crane’s assistant, has his suspicions.  He hires the party to investigate Sean.  What will they find?  Is the half-elf what he claims to be?

Bartholomew Crane, male human Com 9 (Retired Adventurer): CR 8 (Gales of Laughter); ECL 1/4; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 9d4; hp 12; Init +0; Spd 25 ft; AC 7; Melee Ivory Cane +1 (1d3); AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +7; Str 5, Dex 4, Con 4, Int 17, Wis 19, Cha 13*.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Appraise), Toughness, Endurance, Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Simple Weapon Proficiency (Light Crossbow).  Skills; Appraise +11 (cc), Knowledge (Arcana) +9 (cc), Profession (Sailor) +10, Use Rope +2 (Has –4 penalty), Knowledge (History) +9 (cc), Knowledge (Geography) +9 (cc), Ride +2, Swim +2 (has –4 penalty).   

*Taking in to account aging penalties/bonuses.  
Simple weapon proficiency feat is a class feature of the commoner.  If playing with FRCS system feats, Crane has the educated feat, instead of endurance, and knowledge skills increase appropriately. 

Archibald Oakheart, male human Bard 3 (Scribe and Story-teller). CR 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 3d6; hp 17; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 12; +5 Melee (Masterwork Rapier, 1d6), +4 ranged (Throwing Knife, 1d4); AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 16.  Feats:  Weapon Finesse (Rapier), Weapon Focus (Rapier), Dodge, Martial Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)*.  Skills; Appraise +8, Decipher Script +8, Perform +9, Gather Information +9, Profession (Scribe) +3, Move Silently +5, Hide +5, Listen +3, Spellcraft +8.

Gear – Masterwork Rapier – Silver Thread.  Archibald’s sword is a masterfully crafted weapon.  He found it in an old trunk of antiques he was unpacking for Bartholomew, and asked if he could have the blade.  The blade is fine, re-folded steel, with silvery waves showing how the metal has been hammered into a magnificently lethal work of art.  The basket hilt is silver filigree, worked delicately to resemble lace, in a pattern of roses and thorns.  The pommel is set with the only gemstone (a moon opal) on the weapon, and unscrews to reveal a hollow hilt.  The scabbard is made of very soft lambskin leather – the type usually used for fine gloves, not sheathes, and has silver studs running up and down both side.  Archibald always wears Silver Thread.  

*Class Feature.

Archibald Oakheart was the son of an old Mor’s End wizarding family, who unfortunately cared little for wizardry.  Using bits and pieces of his education, he managed to develop a rough sort of magic use – using his other talent, his voice.  After he left home, he worked as a scribe, and became interested in histories and legends.  He’s now a fairly accomplished story teller, and uses his job with Bartholomew to find out various facts to make tales of.  He gets to make his own hours, and plans to write a book of Bartholomew’s adventures.  He’s become interested in some slightly shady ventures lately, and has begun to train himself in stealth.

In his personal life, he’s a free spirit, and a regular at Conaill’s Cocktails.  He is also invited to many parties and so on, and has broken his fair share of hearts – he’s not particularly reliable.  He cares for Bartholomew in his own way, but probably would take off if a really great opportunity came his way.

Archibald always wears his rapier, and carries a throwing knife in his left boot.  Although a decent swordsman, he rarely fights- though he talks with a great deal of bravado, he backs down if things get serious.  He wears fashionable clothes, a white silk shirt and tight black trousers, with high, glossy black boots coming well up his calf.   

He has golden, shoulder length hair, with brown eyes, and very fair skin.  He usually wears a black, wide-brimmed hat outside, shielding his face from the sun - he sun-burns very easily.

Spells per day 2 1st, 3 0th.
Known – Charm Person, Identify, Mage Armour, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Daze, Flare, Light, and Mending.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2003)

*ATTENTION BUTTERCUP!*

I've updated the Endearing Edge weaponsmith submission a little in order to make Brandon's frame of mind clearer.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## fusangite (Mar 29, 2003)

Please vote in the Lady Kelvin poll I posted. I'm having real trouble with hammering out who she is. Also, please check out the history thread if you haven't had a chance.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 29, 2003)

*Sabrian Melchazier, Astrologer.*

Sabrian Melchazier is an astrologer and astronomer.  His shop is in the Posh District, and mainly caters to upper class clientele.  He also will make ‘house-calls’ to his favoured clients, though this is pretty rare.  He only does readings by appointment.  Some of his clients include Thomas Haljan’s youngest sister, various noble-women, and rich merchant’s wives.  

Sabrian also conducts readings for less wealthy people, though he doesn’t drop his prices.  He also doesn’t take kindly to walk-ins – if you knock and he lets you in, he might let you make an appointment, but he mainly stays with his clients.  He does seem to be uncannily accurate, and nearly all of his predictions have been true - at least that’s what his clients claim…

Sabrians’s shop is a normal house in a wealthy neighbourhood.  The only distinguishing feature is a strange sun symbol above the door.  A small, neatly kept front yard has two beds of rosebushes, tended by Phillip Dusaine (Sabrian’s Gardener), and blooming brilliantly in the spring.  A small cobblestone path leads from a little gate up to the steps, and two windows (curtained when Sabrian is conducting a reading), have window boxes of roses underneath them.  Inside the house proper, a small hallway, with a polished oak floor, is where Sabrian usually meets his clients.  A hatstand and mirror are down the far end, and two doors on each side of the passage lead to Sabrian’s study (left door) and the sitting rooms, where the reading are usually conducted.  The door to Sabrian’s study is usually left ajar, and his desk, covered in star charts, his telescope (bought at great expense from the north), and bookcase (about fifteen books, nearly all on astrology) are visible, all of the finest black teak, and on a thick, crimson carpet.   A large raven is kept in a cage here – Sabrian refers to it as Antiphacles, and fusses over it most of the time.  

The sitting room has several large, plush, armchairs, all covered in very fine, maroon-dyed leather.  Though the window lets in the sunlight through most of the day, Sabrian closes the thick, velvet drapes when he is conducting a reading.  A large, low mahogany coffee table sits in the middle of the room, in the centre of the armchairs.  A large, golden brazier rests on the table, usually burning incense.  Sabrian has had this room carpeted in the same cloth as used in his study, and the walls are fine, light brown oak, undecorated by pictures.   When he has clients, Sabrian usually brews a pot of tea (served in very fine, gold-glazed pottery), and serves a tray of biscuits and pastries.  

Sabrian himself is a swarthy, tallish man.  He has very white teeth, a black, neatly trimmed beard, and dark black hair, with very dark eyes.  He is usually dressed in a deep crimson robe, of the finest water silk.  He often wear a golden torc around his neck, which has the heads of two serpents at each of its’ ends.  He is usually impatient with visitors, except for his clients, who he treats with great courtesy and deference, often assuming a debonair and very charming persona.  

Unfortunately for these ladies, Sabrian has no real talent in either fortune-telling or magic.  He can cast a few spells from scrolls and wands, mainly augury, detect thoughts, and very occasionally, a clairaudience/clairvoyance spell.  He uses these to get a rough idea of his client’s hopes, and uses the augury to ask whether or not these hopes will come true.  He’s also very intelligent, and records his observations, transcripts of discussions, and all results in a small journal on his desk, written in code (if his clients read it, he claims it is his native language).  The raven is a bird he pretends is his familiar.  The fact that if can’t stand him is why it’s in a cage.  

Sabrain is also one of the three fences in the city.  He runs his confederation through the efforts of his ‘Gardener’ Phillip Dusaine who coordinates sales.  Sabrain keeps a lot of cash on hand in his strongbox (found under his desk), and he usually deals in smaller, portable goods, converting jewelry especially, and small art objects, etc.  Most of these are taken to foreign cities by a variety of means.  Some by Sabrain, some by his clients, and others by Carson Bilgewater, an excellent swimmer, who takes them downstream, and then rides out to wherever he’s taking them to be sold.  Carson has no idea who Sabrain is.

Sabrain’s reciprocal arrangement has him sell small trinkets as part of his business, given to him by his foreign contacts.  He only does this with a few small items he selects from what Phillip shows him.  He never keeps a full shipment at his home, just what he intends to sell.  

Sabrain is a ruthless man.  He is cold, calculating, and very much unattached to his clientele.  That said, he is a brilliant and cautious man.  He won’t criticise his clients, keeps his mouth shut, and never resorts to blackmail, save for the occasional indirect effort at someone he doesn’t have as a client.  Phillip handles nearly all of the main day to day running of Sabrain’s affairs, though Sabrain keeps him on a short leash.  

Sabrian Melchazier, Male Human, Rogue 6,: HD 6d6; hp 23; Init +5; Spd 30; AC 11; Atk + 4 base melee, + 5 base ranged.  Dagger +4 (MW 1d4), Thrown Dagger, +6 (MW 1d4); AL NE; SQ: Sneak Attack +3d6, Uncanny Dodge (can’t be flanked, never looses DEX bonus to AC) Evasion.  SV Fort + 3, Ref + 9, Will + 4; STR 9, DEX 13, CON 10, INT 16, WIS 11, CHA 18.
Skills:  Use Magic Device +15, Bluff +15, Appraise +12, Diplomacy +13, Profession (Astrologer) +9, Forgery +12, Sense Motive +11, Innuendo +9, Read Lips +12, Hide +10, Move Silently +10, Pick Pockets +5, Perform +5.
Feats: Skill Focus (Use Magic Device), Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Improved Initiative. 

Plot Hooks -
1.  The PC's are hired by a nobleman to investigate the astrologer who his wife is spending hundreds of gold pieces on.  How deeply do the PC's penetrate Sabrain's web of deceit? What will happen when the discover his true motivations? Will they get out alive?
2.  Sabrain is blackmailing the PC's patron, via Phillip, who is using an intermediary's servant.  The PC's are left with the difficult task of cleaning up the nobleman's dirty secrets - or hunting down the blackmailer.  
3.  The PC's are told they must go and have a reading done by Sabrain by a noblewoman friend of theirs.  Will they discover that he's a fraud, or will he actually put them on the track to a worthwhile cause?
4.  Sabrain has seen, via an augury, that the city will come under attack from an enemy.  In an uncharacteristic move of charity, he decides to save his home.  Can he and the PC's convince Lady Kelvin before it's too late? 

Tactics – Not much of a fighter, Sabrian prefers to leave most of the fighting to Phillip.  He will attempt to escape most of the time, but if pressed, will attempt to get sneak attacks with Phillip flanking, and use his wands to stand off and fight if possible.

Possessians – Wand of Augury (34 charges), 5 potions of clauraudience/clairvoyance, four MW daggers, Wand of Detect thoughts (44 charges), Wand of Magic Missile (3rd level caster, fully charged)
Phillip Dusaine, Male Human, Monk 5.  HD 5d8+5; hp 32; Init +; Spd 40; AC 16; Atk + 5 base melee, + 6 base ranged.  Unarmed Strike +6 (1d8+2), Thrown handaxe +6 (1d6+2); AL LE; SQ: Stunning Attack (DC 14), Deflect Arrows Feat, Still Mind (+2 vs. enchantment), Evasion, Slow Fall (20 ft), Purity of Body.  SV Fort + 5, Ref +7 , Will + 6; STR 14, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 11, WIS 14, CHA 10.
Skills:  Tumble +11, Move Silently +11, Innuendo (cc) +4, Listen +10, Hide +11.
Feats:  Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike), Expertise, Improved Disarm.

Phillip Dusaine is a cheerful man, usually dressed in plain workclothes.  He often whistles to himself while tending Sabrain’s rosebushes, and takes great pride in his garden.  He has plain brown hair, a dusting of freckles over his crooked nose, and blue eyes. He was born down on the docks of Mor’s End, the son of a prostitute.  He has no parents, and raised himself on the streets.  He was taken in by a travelling monk when he was twelve, and was taught how to use his fists as lethal weapons on the road.  The monk tried to instill in Phillip a respect for law, order and good.  He managed to instill in Phillip a sense of personal order, but only towards his own discipline.  

Phillip, though he knows he’s breaking the laws of Mor’s End, has managed to twist the original teachings of his master so that he now believes that he is above the law of men.  He would never break his personal code of discipline and structure, but is ruthless and cold-blooded with the lives of others.  He is loyal to Sabrain, however, mainly because of the money he gets paid.

(Edit- added more plothooks)


----------



## jdavis (Mar 31, 2003)

Holly’s Gilded Cage; Pleasure House

If you have a vice and you have the money (and it’s legal in Mor’s End) then you can probably find what you are looking for at Holly’s. Nicknamed “Holly’s Jollies” by its patrons, it serves as a high-class brothel, a gambling casino and a tavern. Holly’s even has a small stage for musical performances and short plays to entertain the patrons. Holly’s customers are the elite of Mor’s End and you cannot even get into the place without having a regular patron vouch for you. Holly’s is a non-descript mansion in the rich quarter of town, it has no signs or advertising and most of the common people in town do not even know of its existence. Holly’s caters its “entertainment” to it’s customers desires and make every effort to fulfill their request, the price is always negotiable but is never cheap. The warders of Mor’s End keep a good eye on the place and make sure that everything that goes on stays legal; many of the warders are long standing customers and are leery of giving their political enemies any leverage. While many things that happen in the house boarder on scandalous, Holly’s makes a point to sponsor very good bards and minstrels to perform on its stage and occasionally brings in acting troops from other cities to perform there, many patrons joke that “the only reason they go is for the wonderful theatre performances.” 

Holly’s is run by Guilford Middling and his wife Elsa Middling; the name is a carry over from the former proprietor. Guilford is a bard of some talent and his wife is a very good administrator. Elsa runs the business while Guilford mostly hosts the nightly festivities and entertains the patrons. They have 20 girls, 2 door-guards, a bartender, a chef and a Half Orc bouncer named Garash who work for them. They will not tolerate trouble and are not concerned with how rich or noble the customers are, you break the rules and you are thrown out the door. The threat of being banned from the establishment is normally enough to calm down any problems with troublemakers they have, but if somebody persist Garash steps in. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Secret of Guilford and Elsa Middling.

Guilford Middling and Elsa Middling are the made up names of Darius Longknife and Elise Von Batten, who moved to Mor’s End and established new identities to hide from their would be pursuers. Darius is an assassin by trade and a quite good one at that; he made a name for himself in the North as the minstrel-assassin, unfortunately for Darius becoming will known is very dangerous for a assassin. Soon it became obvious that it was time for him to “retire” and move on. Darius had made several powerful enemies so he decided to disguise himself as a wandering bard and head south. 

During Darius’s travels he ran across a beautiful young daughter of a nobleman who was being transported to meet her husband to be for a marriage that had been pre-arranged. After luring the young woman into his bed Darius decided to he would rob the procession and steal the girls dowry. Before he could go through with his plan the girl, Elise Von Batten, asked Darius to help her escape from the pre-arranged marriage. It was little trouble for Darius to silence the guards and steal the wagon containing the dowry but before he left Darius went back and slew the whole wedding party to insure they would not be followed. After riding south with the girl Darius decided not to kill her. By this time she was very much in love with her “rescuer”. From there the two of them set out to find a place where they could hide out and start new lives.

After several months of life on the run the two came to Mor’s End. They decided to take over a high priced brothel in town after the previous owner retired (to the bottom of Lake Enoria, tied to a large stone). That was five years ago and Holly’s has flourished under their control, they are both very comfortable in their new lives. Darius is particularly fond of his retirement, he is much richer than he ever dreamed of being and playing gracious host to these backwoods yokels is a far easier life than living by the blade. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guilford Middling: Male Human Brd4/Rog2/Asn2; HD 4d6+4 (Bard), 2d6+2 (Rogue), 2d6+2 (Assassin); hp 46; Init + 3; Spd 30; AC 18; Atk + 7 base melee, + 8 base ranged; +7/+7 (1d4+3, +1 Kukri; 1d4+1, Kukri, Masterwork); +8 (1d6+2, Sword, short, Masterwork); Class Features: Bard: Shield proficiency, Medium armor proficiency, Light armor proficiency, Simple weapon proficiency, Spells, Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Proficiency: Sword, short; Rogue: Traps, Medium Rogue weapon proficiencies, Rogue weapon proficiencies, Light armor proficiency, Sneak Attack +2d6, Evasion; Assassin: Poison Use, Death Attack, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC), +1 save vs. poison; AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref + 13, Will + 5; STR 15, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 15.
Skills: Appraise + 4, Balance + 3, Bluff + 8, Climb + 2, Disable Device + 6, Disguise + 10, Gather Information + 4, Hide + 10, Jump + 2, Listen + 6, Move Silently + 10, Open Lock + 8, Perform + 11, Search + 4, Spot + 7, Use Rope + 5. 
Feats: Ambidexterity, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Kukri, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus: Kukri.
Possessions:
Weapons: Kukri, Masterwork; Sword, short, Masterwork; +1 Kukri: Wounding.
Armor: Elven Chain.
Goods: Thieves' tools, Masterwork, Musical instrument, Masterwork.
Magic: Ring: Mind Shielding.

 Spells Known (Brd 3/3/1): 0 - Daze, Ghost Sound, Open/Close; 1st - Cause Fear, Feather Fall, Sleep; 2nd - Darkness.
Spells Known (Asn --/2): 1st - Absorb Weapon, Change Self, Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Obscuring Mist, Spider Climb, Spring Sheath, Spring Sheath.

Guilford Middling is the alias of Darius Longknife, retired assassin of the Brotherhood of Vipers. Darius has truly tried to change his ways and now concentrates on his singing and lute playing instead of his skills with a dagger. He doesn’t believe that there is any way to make up for the evil he has done in his life so he just doesn’t try, he thinks of himself as Guilford Middling and tries to forget he ever had another name. Darius does not sleep well at night and is often woken up by nightmares of those he has killed coming back for revenge. He has not killed in five years and hopes he never has to again, deep down he fears that if he ever killed again that he would revert to the man he used to be. He has slowly changed alignment from evil to neutral and can no longer gain levels as an assassin.

Alternate character concept 
Darius Longknife has never wished to change his ways, every once in a while he slips out at night and kills a random person on the street, just to keep his skills sharp. After five years of hiding he feels a strong need to get back into the business, only the fear of being found out keeps him from going back to his former profession. (change alignment to Chaotic Evil)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Elsa Middling: Female Human Ari3; HD 3d8 (Aristocrat) ; hp 17; Init + 0; Spd 30; AC 11; Atk + 2 base melee, + 2 base ranged; +3 ( 1d4, Dagger, Masterwork ); AL CN; SV Fort + 1, Ref + 1, Will + 4; STR 10, DEX 11, CON 11, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 17.
Skills: Appraise + 5, Bluff + 7, Diplomacy + 9, Disguise + 7, Innuendo + 5, Listen + 3, Profession (Bookkeeper) + 6, Sense Motive + 3, Spot + 3. 
Feats: Alertness, Quick Draw, Skill Focus: Profession (Bookkeeper).
Possessions:
Weapons: Dagger, Masterwork.
Magic: Ring: Protection +1.

Elsa Middling is the alias of Lady Elise Von Batten. Elise was the daughter of a powerful baron in the north. She feels great remorse for the things she allowed Darius to do to the people she grew up with. But realizes it was the only way for her to escape being searched for. She is totally devoted to Darius and it was her idea that they pose as husband and wife. After acting like a married couple for nearly 5 years there is little distinction anymore between the ruse and them actually being married. Darius insist that they use the names Guilford and Elsa even in private and she rarely thinks of herself as Elise the baron’s daughter anymore. Elise doesn’t know that Darius killed the old brothel owner and knows very little about Darius past but she knows he is a very dangerous man and has very dangerous enemies. Elise is very protective of the girls that work in the brothel and was the driving force behind adding the theatre stage to Holly’s. She felt that raising the culture level of the place might make the girls that worked there’s lives a little easier. Elise enjoys when Darius performs for the crowds and could listen to him for hours, Guilford Middling the bard is the man she loves, Darius Longknife is a long forgotten stranger she hopes never returns.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Garash Half Orc: Male Half-Orc War4; HD 4d8+4 (Warrior) ; hp 24; Init + 5; Spd 20; AC 16; Atk + 8 base melee, + 5 base ranged; +9 ( 1d6+4, Club, Masterwork ); +10 ( 1d6+4, Scimitar, Masterwork ); SQ: Darkvision (Ex); Racial Features: Orc Blood; AL LN; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 2, Will + 1; STR 18, DEX 12, CON 13, INT 11, WIS 10, CHA 9.
Skills: Intimidate + 6, Listen + 4, Sense Motive + 2. 
Feats: Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus: Scimitar.
Possessions:
Weapons: Club, Masterwork; Scimitar, Masterwork.
Armor: Chainmail, Masterwork.

Garash is the bouncer at Holly’s but he is also a spy for Lady Kelvin. Lady Kelvin has learned that Guilford Middling was once the assassin Darius Longknife so she has placed a spy in the brothel to make sure that the retired assassin stays retired. Garash doesn’t know how Lady Kelvin knows this and quite frankly he doesn’t care, the gold she pays spends just the same. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Plot Hooks
Members of the Brotherhood of the Vipers have been spotted in town by Darius, are they here on “business” or are they here looking for him? Darius hires the PC’s to keep a eye on the assassins in hopes that they will figure out what they are and take care of them before they find him out.

Styria Wolfgard may have recognized Elise, can she convince him that her resemblance to a dead girl that he had not seen since she was a small child is just a coincidence? If he figures out who she is then he will ask why she was not killed with the wedding party those many years ago and the answer to that question would cause all sorts of problems for her and Darius.

Darius has found out about Lady Kelvin’s spy, how could she of found out about him and why has she allowed him to stay in the city? Is the Lady Kelvin more than the kindly grandmother he was told about? Perhaps it’s time Guilford the Bard and the ruler of the city had a face to face talk.

Some local thieves try to muscle in on the buisness, the PC's are hired to protect the place from the Thieves Guild.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 1, 2003)

Garret’s Locksmithing

Garret Ailn runs a small but respectable locksmith shop in Mor’s End. His small shop is full of small bits and pieces of locks and hinges, interspaced with the small tools of his trade. He has a small case filled with all sorts of different locks and a barrel full of hinges of every make and size imaginable that he sales to the public. Garret also makes house calls to repair broken or jammed locks at people’s residence. He is very proud of his little shop and even went so far as to get an official document from the city stating that he is a professional locksmith and not a thief. 

Garret has a quite large household to care for as he not only takes care of his wife and children (all 6 of them) but his wife’s sister and her 3 children, his elderly mother, his out of work cousin, his wife’s uncle and his younger brother Joey and Joey's new wife. Everyone lives in the rooms behind his shop; it is not uncommon for Garret to sleep at the workbench in his shop, as it is the only place where he can find peace and quiet. Garret’s younger brother Joey is presently doing his year of service to the Muster and he hopes that once he gets out that he will help Garret in the shop, it’s hard to feed so many mouths when only one person is actually working. 

Plot Hooks.
Garret is being shaken down by local thugs but unfortunately he doesn’t have any money to give so they try to get him to help them break into homes to rob them. Garret ask the PC’s to help him get out of this mess before he really gets into trouble.

Somebody in town is robbing Garrets customers and suspicion is building that Garret is telling people how to pick his locks. Garret thinks it might be one of the relatives living at his house but he doesn’t know which one, can the PC’s help Garret solve the riddle behind these crimes before his reputation is ruined?

Garret is called to a noble’s house to repair a lock in their basement. When Garret gets there he finds out they have a person locked up under their house. Garret doesn’t know what to do; if he tells the watch then they will know it was him that told. Can the PC’s figure out what is going on?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Garret Ailn: Male Halfling, Exp3; HD 3d6-3 (Expert); hp 12; Init + 3; Spd 20; AC 16; Atk + 3 base melee, + 6 base ranged; +4 (1d4, Dagger, Masterwork); SQ: Halfling traits (Ex); Racial Features: +2 Bonus on Saves vs. Fear, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons; AL CG; SV Fort + 1, Ref + 5, Will + 4; STR 10, DEX 16, CON 8, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 11.
Skills: Climb + 2, Craft (Locksmithing) + 10, Disable Device + 10, Hide + 7, Jump + 2, Knowledge (Engineering) + 2, Listen + 2, Move Silently + 5, Open Lock + 13, Profession (Locksmith) + 8. 
Feats: Skill Focus: Open Lock, Skill Focus: Profession (Locksmith).
Possessions:
Weapons: Dagger, Masterwork.
Armor: Leather, Masterwork.
Goods: Locksmith's tools, Masterwork; Thieves' tools, Masterwork; Lantern, bullseye; Mirror, small steel; Sealing wax.
Magic: Wondrous: Goggles of minute seeing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Joey Ailn, male halfling War1:  CR 1; Size S, HD 1d8+1; hp 9; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, +1 Size); Attack +2 melee(1D6, Short Sword), or +4 ranged; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2; AL CG; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 12.
Skills and feats:  Climb +6, Open Lock +4, Hide +10, Jump +2, Listen +3, Move silently +4, Spot +2; Alertness.
Weapons: Short Sword.
Armor: chain shirt; small wooden shield.


----------



## wizardoftheplains (Apr 3, 2003)

This would be quite a publishing opportunity given all the great work in here.
gary


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 3, 2003)

wizardoftheplains said:
			
		

> *This would be quite a publishing opportunity given all the great work in here.
> gary *




I've thought about it, but I imagine the people here would prefer it to remain free -- it would take quite a bit of work to collate and present the material. A significant commitment to the work in the future would also be required.

joe b.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 3, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've thought about it, but I imagine the people here would prefer it to remain free -- it would take quite a bit of work to collate and present the material. A significant commitment to the work in the future would also be required.
> 
> joe b. *




I'd like to see it eventually make it into PDF form that could be distributed from EN World but I would prefer it stayed free. It's a open project it should be distributed that way. (Although I wouldn't mind to see it be attached to a donation to EN World.) Well that's my 2 cents on it, I showed up late to the start of it and I'm doing it for sheer entertainment value myself, I'd just like for it to look good when it's finished.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 4, 2003)

ok... so far- this is the begining of the pottery rivalry i am trying to set up, i hope to post stat blocks, floor plans and members of both pottery groups over the next few 


 Pottery

Passal’s Vessels, Wares and Lighting needs

 Passal the potter is the 4th generation of his family to provide ceramic wares to the community. His business has faltered greatly since the new ‘ Fine Earthen Wares’ shop has opened and he began looking for new sources of income. While exploring for new cly sources at the rivers edge about 6 months ago Passal came across a dark, chocolate colored clay body one day and took a sample back to his studio for testing. When he sieved it he found the clay contained small beautiful opals.

  Passal has been letting his work slip lately because he has been slipping out at night to mine as much of this clay as possible without being seen by his rivals. The door to his home and studio has grown dark with the stains of the brown clay from his comings and goings at people are beginning to notice, and talk. Passal has secretly approached 3 different people in the city to see if they would like to purchase all of the opals. 

  The stones have a slight magic dweomer and and a faint aura of evil that grows as more of them are gathered. The stones themselves have simply been tainted by resting so long in the clay, which is the remains of an evil being made of stone killed on the site long ago. The stones themselves are relatively harmless, but who knows what will happen when people begin daily use of the wares made form the clay?


----------



## Conaill (Apr 4, 2003)

Hiya alsih2o, nice to see you drop by!

Could we call upon your pottery expertise a bit? I've got a couple of questions for you, if you wouldn't mind...

- Given the geography around Mor's End (keep in mind that the river flows _out_ of the lake, i.e. left to right), where would you expect to find the clay deposits? I've been assuming they're on the big island west of the city for convenience.

- Special glazes: We've been saying that the special glazes are due to the presence of sapphires within the clay (which makes you opal clay an interesting competitor...). Would a clay laden with sapphires (corundum - Al2O3 with trace impurities of Cr, Fe and Ti, and occasionally vanadium, cobalt and nickel) actually make for a nice glaze (slip?) in reality? If so, what would it look like? If the special qualities of the glaze are likely due to specific impurities in the sapphires, what color would the sapphires themselves be (sapphires can take on a very wide range of colors)?

- How toxic do you think the glazing process would be (in terms of materials used, exhaust, waste water etc.) Bad enough to locate the glazers in the "industrial" district on the east side of Mor's End, along the north bank of the river? The actual Potters are located in Port Jollita for now (west side of the city, on the big island between the two river branches). Do you think such an arrangement is plausible, or should the Glazers and Potters be located in the same place?

Of course, none of this is actually necessary for our fantasy city, but like with all good lies, it's best if there's a trace of the truth to it...


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd like to see it eventually make it into PDF form that could be distributed from EN World but I would prefer it stayed free. It's a open project it should be distributed that way. (Although I wouldn't mind to see it be attached to a donation to EN World.) Well that's my 2 cents on it, I showed up late to the start of it and I'm doing it for sheer entertainment value myself, I'd just like for it to look good when it's finished. *




It should be free. It'd be too complicated and far too much legal trouble if it wasn't. 

Thanks Jdavis.  You've really helped propel this project a bunch!


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 5, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *ok... so far- this is the begining of the pottery rivalry i am trying to set up, i hope to post stat blocks, floor plans and members of both pottery groups over the next few
> *




Don't forget about Aaron Leviticus and Amorphius Stanglure!  Both are high-level (> than 3rd) potters.  I think Amorphius (he's on the 1st page) probably has very little to do with the rivalry, but Aaron is somewhat of a leader for the potters in the Glazer's Guild, so he might have an opinion (though a leader should be impartial, he may not be...).


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 5, 2003)

Could we call upon your pottery expertise a bit? I've got a couple of questions for you, if you wouldn't mind...


 dude, i revel in chatting about clay at length, but i warn you, my wife ussually pokes me when i am at a party or some such and haven't talked about anythign but clay for an hour or so, and she isn't here 


- Given the geography around Mor's End (keep in mind that the river flows _out_ of the lake, i.e. left to right), where would you expect to find the clay deposits? 

 clay flows downhill, as it gets further and further from the source rock that erodes it it takes on more and more impurities, making it useful for various items depending on how far down this line it is.

I've been assuming they're on the big island west of the city for convenience.
 i imagine the whole river bank being clay, historical and geologic precedent would bear that out  probably several kinds of clay in the area 


- Special glazes: We've been saying that the special glazes are due to the presence of sapphires within the clay (which makes you opal clay an interesting competitor...). Would a clay laden with sapphires (corundum - Al2O3 with trace impurities of Cr, Fe and Ti, and occasionally vanadium, cobalt and nickel) actually make for a nice glaze (slip?) in reality?

  we chrome makes green iron makes red, green, blue and brown, depending on temperature, iron does most any color actually, if you talk to it right  titanium is often used as an opacifier and whitener, vanadium makes green, especially vanadium pentoxide, cobalt is what those incredibly stuniing blues are made of, and nickel can give yellow or green, depending on what oyu do with it.

  my wife the goeologist says there is no way there should be saphires in clay, but she doesn't believe in dragons either  (could happen, off chances )

 If so, what would it look like? If the special qualities of the glaze are likely due to specific impurities in the sapphires, what color would the sapphires themselves be (sapphires can take on a very wide range of colors)?

 with that range of impurities there is hardly anythign that cannot be done.

- How toxic do you think the glazing process would be (in terms of materials used, exhaust, waste water etc.) 

 with that range of material you should be able to find a low lying clay that would act as a flux negating your need for lead, so it would be pretty possible to locate the smaller potteries in the city, any decent sized pottery would most likely be located in the most rundown area bvecause of all the smoke form the kilns tho 

Bad enough to locate the glazers in the "industrial" district on the east side of Mor's End, along the north bank of the river?

 yes, but because of smoke, not toxicity

 The actual Potters are located in Port Jollita for now (west side of the city, on the big island between the two river branches). Do you think such an arrangement is plausible, or should the Glazers and Potters be located in the same place?
 glazers are potters, usually members of the same family, in many traditions the potter just says what should be made, then glazes it, leaving the grunt work of making to the oyunger generations 


Of course, none of this is actually necessary for our fantasy city, but like with all good lies, it's best if there's a trace of the truth to it...  

 agreed, and i am so emberassed it took me so long to get in here and contribute 

 i planned n doing opne more pottery that makes protoporcelainous wares, if i am stepping on toes please let me know, also let me know if i can be your tech-geek anymore, it isn't often we potters get to spout so much


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 5, 2003)

well, i found someplace saphires do occur in clay, i will be busy over here eating my words 

http://www.palagems.com/thai_ruby_henry_louis.htm


----------



## Lalato (Apr 5, 2003)

> i planned on doing one more pottery that makes protoporcelainous wares, if i am stepping on toes please let me know, also let me know if i can be your tech-geek anymore, it isn't often we potters get to spout so much




You're not stepping on any toes... I promise you.    That info on clays and stuff is great...  

So, the glazers guild... potters and all... should be located in the industrial part of town... not Port Jollita.

That's really cool about different clays  the further downstream you get...  Here's a quick guide to clays in Enheim...

The Big Island (TBI)...  clays are good and plentiful here.  One of the reason there hasn't been a big push to settle the island is because the clay beds are so good.

North bank (just beyond the city walls)...  this is where the original deposits were found.  The clay is of a better quality than TBI.  However, deposits are starting to dwindle here from over use.

South bank (just beyond the city walls)...  just as good as the north bank, but plentiful.  This is where the next big push for the really good clays will be.  It's a bit more dangerous than the north bank because of the orcs in the nearby forest.

Further downstream...  A couple of potters/glazers have made the effort to collect clays further downsream.  It's extremely dangerous that far from the city, but the clay is exceptional.

Small island downstream...  There is a small island downstream beyond the city walls.  On this island " a dark, chocolate colored clay body" can be found.  If the the clay is seived "small beautiful opals" can be found.  alsih2o...  perhaps the entire island are the remain of your evil stone creature.

--sam


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 5, 2003)

that is so hip it hurts


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2003)

Lalato said:
			
		

> *South bank (just beyond the city walls)...  just as good as the north bank, but plentiful.  This is where the next big push for the really good clays will be.  It's a bit more dangerous than the north bank because of the orcs in the nearby forest.*



That's where Thora the Witch is located by the way, plus a big chunk of the Squats-beyond-the-walls. Anyone trying to develop that area is going to run into a _lot_ of trouble! Cool.


----------



## jasper (Apr 10, 2003)

History
Murdock arrived 30 years ago from a rival city-state fleeing injustice. Murdock, a journeyman Moneyer, was smuggled out of the rival city by his father James. The ruler had decreed all moneyers were to lose their right hands due to the fact one of moneyers was caught short weighting the silver pieces. James did not live out the year after he lost his hand.
Arriving in town Murdock was accepted by the Moneyer, Gryffri, who had just lost his journeymen due to fire. Murdock took over Gryffri's place when he died. 

Rivals
 Barry Master Goldsmith who wants Murdock position.
Quaker a merchant who wants the moneyer position to come under the Merchant guild.

Plot hooks
1. The secret police from the rival city-state visited the shop last week. The secret police want to kidnap and return Master Murdock back for justice.
2. Murdock is looking for shocker lizards or other creatures to help guard his shop.
3. Last year Barry paid the thieves guild to steal Murdock's scales and replace them with illegal ones. Murdock was able to get off with just a fine and flogging. Murdock will pay good money if this is discovered and proved to be true.
4. One of his apprentices (10 year boy) is missing. He was last seen being taken against his will by a mage near the mage guild.
5. Gryffri (Murdock's son) is tired of waiting for Dad to die so he can become a master moneyer and take over. Could you please help?
Murdock The Moneyer.
Expert 8 HD 8d6 +1, HP 41, Spd 30 ft, AC 10 +6/+1 Melee dagger (1d4 crit 19-20) or small hammer (1d4 blunt) Al NG SV Fort+3 , Ref +2, Will +6 , 
Str 11, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 12 
Skills & Feats: Appraise +15 (+ 4 circumstance bonus in shop for scales, magnify glass, alchemy chemicals metals only), Craft Metalworking +15, Gather information +12, Knowledge History +4, Knowledge local +10, Knowledge minerals +10, Ride +5, Search +3, Sense Motive +2, Speak language (Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Halfling) Skill pts not used 19; Armour Light, Simple Weapon, Skill focus Craft metalworking, Skill focus appraise.  3 feats not used

185 pounds 70 inches Age 53 

Under the trap door in the main room is eight foot by eight foot cellar.(Trap door needs to place by the DM) The cellar is entered by ladder through a four foot by four foot opening, which an apprentice sleeps on at night.  At night it will contain the following either in 10 pd ingots, or coin blanks; 1d4 x 100 pp, 1d4 x 1000 gp, 1d6 x 1000 sp, and 1d8 x 1000 cp. 

Business practices 
Murdock charges 6 coins per 100 converted. 5 for him 1 for taxes.
Small amount of coinage is converted immediately. Large amounts (over 5000) take 3 days to melt down and stamp new coins. 
He runs through a set of dies every 10,000 coins. It takes 1 day to make a set of dies.
He is closed on Sunday and charges what ever he can get ,if he must do business that day.
In his shop are his son Gryffri and 10 apprentices (commoner 4 hp dagger +0 to hit). The apprentices all sleep in shop, with one apprentice having to sleep over the floor trap where the raw metals are kept at night

The bar is where business takes place. It has two counting boards. The counting boards appear to a like a chessboard with ten rows and columns. The squares alternate between purple and white, with six squares having an ‘X’ of the opposite color. Two scales able to measure down to 1/10 th of ounce are on the bar.   Under the bar are two tanglefoot bags, two thunderstones, two light cross bows with ten bolts each.

In 2 chests 2500 cp each, in two chest 1250 sp, in two chests 1500 gp each, one chest 250 pp and one chest of the ledgers and accounts.  These chests are behind the bar in daylight hours and under his bed at night. The ledgers are on the bar during the day. 


Equipment through out the shop 8 scales of various sizes of which 3 can weight 1/10 th of ounce, various size hammers from 3 oz to 10 pd sledge, various metal snips with the largest being the size of modern tin snips with one handle being bolted to the table and the other having a three foot handle, various size punches, various size ladles, two bellows, and various black smithing equipment and fire place equipment. 

The shop has two levels

The main shop area is 45 feet by 60. The front door opens to the service bar, which contains scales, counting boards and weights. The back door, which is bolted when not in use, leads to the privy, woodpile and coal pile.  The shop is noisy most of time with sounds of striking, the pouring of metal into forms, and the shouts of apprentices. A huge fireplace and forge is on the back wall.

The kitchen living room has been added on to right of shop. The kitchen is 35 feet by 25 feet.  The kitchen fireplace is extended to Murdock’s bedroom. 

The stairs lead to second floor, which is nestled between the work fireplace and kitchen fireplace. Murdock has the larger bedroom. Gryffri and Sherry sleep in the room across the hall.

All walls are made out of brick.

Edit april 17 Did I miss anything? 
used the default array of 15,14,13,12,10,8 from the dmg. then adjusted for levels and age.


----------



## David Argall (Apr 11, 2003)

*revised Murdock*

The plot hooks here need a little work.  Lets see...

    1.  The secret police from the rival city state have a different version of Murdock's past, claiming he was the central figure in the theft of city gold and escaped with a good deal of it, which he used to buy himself his current position, and to block legal attempts to get him returned.  The PCs may be hired to protect Murdock or to bring him to justice [& maybe both when they discover whoever hired them was lying.]  {more ways to use the hook}
    3.  Murdock was fined and flogged last year for having illegal scales.  He has a suspicion this was the fault of Barry and wants the PCs to investigate.  {The PCs now have a clear path to find the hook}
    4.  One of the apprentics [10 year old boy] is missing.  He was last seen talking with a mage of poor reputation near the mage guild.   {We now have several additional plots possible, such as the boy was a spy for the mage}


----------



## David Argall (Apr 12, 2003)

*Sharp Steel*

One of the better weaponsmiths in the city is the Sharp Steel, owned by Bombto Goldmountain.  His shop is by no means a large one since, like many dwarves, he prefers quality over quantity and will let routine [even if profitable] work lag while he attempts a much more difficult task [which he is lucky to break even on].  This attitude is much approved of in Dwarven circles, and there is much talk that the youngster [in dwarf terms since he has barely made his century] might become one of the great smiths in a hundred years or so. It does make for some problems now of course since income can be tight as a result, a point his wife, Hrothfled, a human, is apt to bring up.  However, Bombto is skilled and hardworking, so while income can sometimes be tight, the family is rarely actually in need.
    As merchants go, Bombto is not particularly skilled at bargaining and those can get by his wife, no small task, have a chance of a bargain.  Bombto, however, is quite diplomatic despite being a typical gruff dwarf.
     The weapons Bombto sells are entirely practical and he does engraving and other decoration only when the customer insists on it.  This gives his rival Brandon a considerable edge for the expensive trade, but he retains the dwarf attitude that a sword is a tool, not a work of art some !@#$ elf made.
     Hrothfled does the bookkeeping, the housework and the care of their 3 children, which were the big surprise of the marriage to both partners, who had both assumed dwarves were not fertile with humans.  To the casual observer, the kids, 1 girl and 2 boys, are only a bit odd and might be assumed to be of either race, tho few entertain the idea they are from both.  Those with more extended contact soon realize the truth.  Since neither Bombto nor Hrothfled  have any idea whether this was some unique event [& if so, what], or a routine one made rare by dwarves and humans rarely marrying, most people just accept the situation once they discover it.

    Bombto is a bitter enemy of Brandon Delswan of the Endearing Edge, deeming it insulting that a human would presume to deem himself the peer of dwarven weaponsmiths.  That he lost a contest to Brandon makes matters all the worst.  [His opinion that the contest was fixed is correct, but he has no evidence and most just assume he is a sore loser.] Those wanting to buy from Bombto had best not acknowledge Brandon has any skill.  A flat statement saying Brandon is a good smith will get one thrown out despite being correct.
    Bombto is too principled to try most methods of getting his revenge, but he is eager to do what he can and watches Brandon for openings.  [He has yet to catch Brandon in anything because Brandon is careful and Bombto is usually too busy working.]  He suspects that Brandon is watching him and has developed an interest in traps to catch him.  This has produced a small added income from setting traps on the treasures of the rich, a fact that does not endear him to the thieves.

   History
   Dwarves are renownd as smiths, weaponsmiths in particular.  But the very popularity of those professions mean that many dwarves are unable to get jobs with dwarves as a smith.  Such was the case with Bombto.  Despite being a highly talented lad, when his apprenticeship ended there was no place in the dwarven community for him to get work.  So like many other dwarves he sought work in human lands.  Here, he had good luck, becoming the journeyman for the previous owner of the Sharp Steel, one Thaim Highhelm, an elderly dwarf who preferred teching Bombo secrets of the trade to actually doing some work.  The 2 spent a pleasant, if not particular profitable, decade together until Thaim retired and returned to the dwarven lands.   The shop was sold to Bombto at a bargain rate [by dwarf standards.  Some humans called it robbing the innocent youngster, especially since its trade wasn’t much.]
    At this point Bombto made a fateful decision.  He wanted more than just a housekeeper and no proper dwarven lass was going to look at a [broke] youngster like himself, so why not marry a human?  She would provide a clean house, companionship and.., other things.. and he could provide her a good living, at least by the standards of many humans.  In 50 or so years, she would die, about the time he was ready to marry a dwarf.  The plan looked good, and Hrothfled felt it was satisfactory for her as well.
    It proved more than that for both parties.  Hrothfled blossomed in marriage and started to justify her name [which means “famous beauty”].  This pulled in a number of customers [many of whom wanted to buy something other than weapons, but one could not easily hang around the shop, or Hrothfled, if one was not buying.]  This, and Hrothfled’s insistance that Bombto do some of the routine, bills-paying jobs brought prosperity to the business.
   It also brought a considerable strain on the marriage when Hrothfled became pregnant.  Despite her repeated insistence that she had never been with another male, Bombto did not really accept he was the father until the other 2 children were born.  [Quite obviously, the 3 have the same father, and with time, the dwarven aspects of their ancestry became hard to deny.]  For a long time, he simply saw that Hrothfled liked being a mother [a surprise to her] and so just ignored the situation. 

   Hrothfled.  Now 70, Hrothfled  is an ancient not likely to live for all that much longer.  She looks her years and if any would forget that Bombto is dwarven, they would assume she is his mother or grandmother rather than his wife.  However she continues to take care of all wifely duties, which oddly enough include selecting her successor.  
   Once she dies, Bombto will be a good catch for a dwarven lass and not all of them are willing to wait until she is cold in the ground, not when it means a rival might get a head start.  Hrothfled looks over these girls [some of whom are older than she is, but they are still young by dwarven standards] with an eye to what sort of mother in law they would be, and runs off those not eager to help her kids.  Those she finds acceptable, she often helps get on Bombto’s good side.

    Half-Dwarf:  dark vision 30’, mv 20, +2 racial stonecunning, +1 save vs poison, +2 save vs spells & spell-like effects, +1 on appraise of rare or exotic items, +1 on stone or metal crafts, bonus languages – any, favored class – any.

   Konin-the eldest son, and more than a little disgruntled.  He deems himself a competent journeyman, with justice, but his father recalls that he was still an apprentice when a decade older than Konin and, like many other fathers, doesn’t realize his son is a man.  Fortunately his father’s preference for the difficult work allows Konin to do the more satisfying journeymen tasks, except when Bombto takes a break and insists on supervising his “inexperienced” lad in a task “beyond him”.  Konin is thinking about leaving home, but his plans are vague.

    Dola the youngest child [age 20, tho looking and behaving about 14] is the favorite of her parents, and the cause of the most worry.  While she is currently more interested in the forge than boys, that is no longer an automatic choice, and of course her interest is going to increase in the decade ahead. [The feeling is likely to be mutual.  Bombto used to say “She got her looks from her mother, thanks be to the gods.”  Now he is beginning to worry about this being a mixed blessing.  Nor does he approve of her shaving her beard off at least once a day.  And now that she is acquiring some bulges, the fact that smiths often work at a hot forge in very little clothing has attracted more than one male eye.]  Her parents are quite anxious to see to her marriage, but as a half-dwarf she is not deemed a suitable marriage partner by either race, and other half-dwarves are unknown to the family, and maybe to anybody else.   Since their darling daughter must marry the very best, there is a considerable problem coming up. 

BOMBTO GOLDMOUNTAIN, male dwarf exp5, medium-sized humanoid [dwarf];  HD 5d6, 30 hp; init +1, spd 20 ft, AC 11; Melee +5, MW dwarf waraxe [1d10+2]; AL LG;  SV fort +3, Ref +2, Wil+3; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, int 14, Wis 8, Cha 8
Skills & feats:  Appraise+10/12, Craft [engraving]+9, Craft [weaponsmith]+20, Knowledge [metals]+10 ,knowledge [weapons]+10, bluff+4, diplomacy+8 , sense Motive+4,  craft [trapmaking]+12, open lock+7, 
 Skill Focus [craft Weaponsmithing] exotic weapon –dw war axe
Languages:  Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
Equipment:  Artisan’s outfit, belt pouch [misc coins, under 20 gp total], engraver’s tools, magnifying glass, +1 dwarf waraxe, magic+1 weaponsmith’s tools, merchant’s scale.

Plot hooks
    Bombto hires/lures the PC to investigating Brandon.  He will forbid the PC to do any evil or illegal activity, which are of course all the obvious effective ways to actually find the truth.]

    Brandon decides Bombto is getting too close to the facts and tries to get the dwarf “taken care of”.  The PC is hired as a guard or just happens by when an attack takes place.

    Bombto wants some special raw goods.  The PC is to fetch them.

     Hrothfled wants a fabled potion of youth [common enough in ADD2, but not in D&D3], feeling that an extra decade of life will allow her to get her daughter married and any other problems taken care of.  The PC is to find and fetch.

    Hrothfled is suspicious of one of the dwarven lasses who are “courting” Bombto and wants the PC to investigate.

    Konin has vanished.  He may have run off, or been kidnapped, or maybe both.  [He just doesn’t know what his new “friends” have in mind yet.]

     Dola is making any of the problems one expects when a lass starts to notice that boys are something in addition to being stupid jerks.  The PC has to correct the situation, or at least limit the damage.

     Having gotten her standards of female beauty from her human mother and neighbors, Dola objects to dwarves being hairy and wants to reduce her body hair to human amounts.  She wants the PC to get something.  Her father will object on several grounds.

    Her parents hire the PC to find a suitable half-dwarf [who may well not exist].  Questions about who were the parents of children have to be asked more delicately than most PC do, and the questions worry people who fear the PC is after their secrets rather than a half-dwarf.  Some take violent exception…


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 13, 2003)

*Bricklayers*

With clay being so "common", shouldn't bricks be a major building material in this city, with lots of bricklayers?


----------



## jdavis (Apr 14, 2003)

We haven't had anybody make up a bricklayer yet, it would fit in.


----------



## jasper (Apr 14, 2003)

*murdock moneyer shop*

hope this works


----------



## jasper (Apr 15, 2003)

speaking about brick. What color are the brick? Normal red, Georgia Pink, possible multiple color with the brick makers adding gem dust on the more expensive brick. 
Plus what are the laws?


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: A tinker for your purview...*



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Possessions:
> Weapons: +1 Sword, short, Black Adder.  Duncan’s sword is one of Brandon’s more impressive blades. The hilt is wrapped in grey leather, and the pommel is enamelled jet-black.  The cross guard is not particularly ornate, save for two small pieces of snowflake obsidian set pointing out at the edge of each side.  The blade itself, however, is breathtaking.  Worked in a darker, almost black metal, the sinuous form of a snake runs up each side of the blade, with acid-etched scales in a very small, painstaking pattern.  The rest of the blade is dark grey, almost the dull colour of iron, rather than the lustre of most steel – Brandon used a special (and illegal) mix of chemicals to keep the blade from glimmering at night.*




This is cool, I miised this during my last skim of this thread.  Nice link to the Endearing Edge, GladiusNp!

Later,

Rob

p.s.  BTW, I'm involved with an official project right now, as well as another personal project.  I will continue to check the Mor's End threads, which seem to have slowed down a little, and chime in when I can.  Have to save my writing hand for the official project.  (I have started playing with the random street generation tool in CC2 though, for the Mor's End city map.  Very cool.  I'm mapping the posh district first.)


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Sharp Steel*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *
> Half-Dwarf:  dark vision 30’, mv 20, +2 racial stonecunning, +1 save vs poison, +2 save vs spells & spell-like effects, +1 on appraise of rare or exotic items, +1 on stone or metal crafts, bonus languages – any, favored class – any.
> 
> 
> ...




I was under the impression we were sticking to core races.  Is this still true?  Half-dwarves might be too strange for many campaigns....


----------



## jdavis (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sharp Steel*



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was under the impression we were sticking to core races.  Is this still true?  Half-dwarves might be too strange for many campaigns.... *




It seems it has enough options available, just put a note on the children being a optional part of the setting and it will work fine, it was very well written and can be optioned ino or out.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 18, 2003)

I already have a pretty decent half-dwarf race that I wrote up for the current campaign I play.  I'll post it to the NPC tomorrow.  

--sam


----------



## Conaill (Apr 24, 2003)

Just a BUMP to try and breathe new life into this thread, and a heads-up that I just posted a gridded version of the city map in Geography, so you can start locating exactly _where_ in the city you want your NPCs to live.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 29, 2003)

Bump, damnit!

"Do not go gently into that good night" and all that...


More OT, does anyone have an estimate of the size of caravans we can expect to pass through Mor's End? A&EG lists a maximum traveling wealth for a merchant from a Small City as 10,000 gp (with as escort of 2 Ftr6, 7 War4 and 12 War2!). But how many wagons or carts (river barges, lake ships, ferries...) would that make on average? 

Would several merchants be traveling together in a single caravan? Should we assume merchants passing through Mor's End can come from Large Cities (max traveling wealth 20,000 gp with an escort of nearly 30 Ftr and War) or even Metropolises (50,000 gp, ~50 men escort)?


----------



## Conaill (Apr 29, 2003)

As a partial answer to my own question...

A cart can carry 1/2 a ton of weight, a wagon 2 tons.

Kul Moren and Lalaton fall in the Village categories, so have a max traveling wealth of 400 gp. For Kul Moren that's 4000 lb of iron (1sp/lb): two wagons or 8 carts. (Maybe they need carts to cross those threacherous mountain passes?) Let's assume mainly dried fish from Lalaton. "Dried goods, common" are 1-5 sp/lb, so that's two wagons, or down to as little as two carts.

A silk merchant leaving Mor's End with fisher silk... Silk is listed at 20 gp/lb in the SRD, closer to 1gp/lb in the A&EG ("Fabric, exotic" is 26-50+gp / 50lb). At the higher price, 10,000 gp would be 500 lb, or only half a cart! At 1gp/lb, 10,000 lb takes up 5 wagons.

A clay jug is 3cp and 1lb. If we figure Mor's End pottery is 10x more expensive, that's 3sp/lb. 10,000 gp is 33,000 lb, or 16 wagons. That's starting to look more like it... Of course, a shipment of high-end pottery would probably only be 1-2 wagons...

A city as wealthy as Mor's End can probably afford to import a good amount of basic food stuffs as well. These would come from relatively nearby, smaller cities/towns. A 3,000 gp grain shipment from a Large Town would weigh 300,000 lb, and take up 150 wagons. That's probably too much for a realistic caravan...


----------



## jdavis (Apr 29, 2003)

I would figure caravans would bunch up to cover each other in dangerous areas and that there would be some very large caravans comming through the city. Now going south through the swamp it would be assured that groups would bunch together, of course if that way is the way to the frontier then most of the people going that way would be settlers and pilgrims, traders going that way would deal in general goods and not the riches moving in the North, of corse that is dependant on the land this city is intergrated into and that depends on the DM and his world.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 29, 2003)

Caravans may be very large, but 150 seems a little high.  I'd suggest that the signals/way station usually only send thirty or so through at a time.  By the way, how does the road stay safe/passable?  Is it actually built into the mud of the swamp with huge pylons?  Or is it massive slabs of stone transported into the area from Kul Moren?  What a job.  I think the first sounds a lot more likely.

I remember during the original university debate, we discussed a 'press-gang' approach to the convicts of the town.  I think that they should have to maintain the causeway, which would be an absolute nightmare of a job.  Maybe escaped prisoners have made it into the swamp before - that's why one of the orc tribes is lead by a half-orc (sorry JDavis, I can't recall the name).  Maybe one of the Rangers could be a grizzled ex-convict, who hides out in the swamp, but works with the rangers now.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 29, 2003)

You mean you haven't memorized the names of all the orcs in the swamp yet? shame on you.

The raised causway in the swamp is most likely in very poor condition and very hard to travel on, I like the idea of criminal chain gangs being used to keep it clear. Washouts and sections that have sunk probably take months to get repaired and the whole thing is probably slowly sinking and in need of repair. Still it would probably have quite a lot of settler traffic on it and lots of poorer caravans traveling it's length.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah definitely.  I see it as one of those eternal government money-sinks.  No one wants to pay to keep it up, so we just slap something together, then leave for a few more years, until it becomes something massively expensive to fix...  like the Big Dig, eh, Conaill?


----------



## Conaill (Apr 29, 2003)

GladiusNP said:
			
		

> *Caravans may be very large, but 150 seems a little high.  I'd suggest that the signals/way station usually only send thirty or so through at a time.  By the way, how does the road stay safe/passable?  Is it actually built into the mud of the swamp with huge pylons?*




For the serais, I'm talking about the East-West trade route, NOT the one going through the swamp. I think jdavis is spot on that the one through the swamp would mostly carry settlers and low-cost goods, not the big trade caravans.

That said, what's the maximum size a caravan on the E-W road might have? I.e. how large should I make my serais to handle all the traffic?


----------



## Conaill (May 1, 2003)

Just to show you that I haven't been idle... Here's a floorplan for "Connail's Cock & Tails", created mostly using CSP tiles, plus a lot of hand tweaking in Gimp:


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 5, 2003)

*Principle Couriers*

Brother Principal, Human Courier (Runner); Monk L6; HD 6d8+6; hp 33; Init +2; Spd 50 ft; AC 14 (15 with Dodge); BAB +4; Melee Unarmed +5/+2 (1d6+1/ crit x2); Ranged Dagger +6 (1d4+1/ crit 19-20/10 ft); AL LG; SA Flurry of Blows (+3/+3/+0, 1d6+1/ crit x2), Improved Trip, Stunning Attack (6 times/day); SQ Deflect Arrows, Evasion, Improved Unarmed Strike, Purity of Body, Slow Fall (30 ft), Still Mind; SV Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 10.  Age 31

Skills & Feats: (54 points) Balance 7 (+11), Climb 6 (+7), Concentration 6 (+7), Escape Artist 7 (+8), Jump 7 (+10), Listen 7 (+8), Swim 7 (+8), Tumble 7 (+11); Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, & Run; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Expertise, take up to BAB (+4) dodge bonus to AC, while taking a matching penalty on all attacks, duration 1 round 
Mobility, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. AoO’s caused by movement in threat range
Total Defense, (Tumble 5) +6 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at base speed, duration 1 round.

Brother Principal could no longer stay at the monastery. He was grateful for the discipline and focus they taught him, but he felt that maintaining order in seclusion was not his calling. He decided to go to Mors End to bring some order to the city.

When he arrived, he looked at where order was needed. What struck him the most were the children running loose in the streets. Most spent their days avoiding responsibility, getting into mischief, or forming gangs of bullies. The more ambitious would take odd jobs, run messages and such, but even they would approach it in a random undisciplined way. He decided that the children needed training and that the city needed dedicated runners.

Brother Principal became a runner. People’s first reaction was “Wasn’t he a little old to be a runner?” his response was “It’s honest work, and I’m a dependable courier.” As people adjusted and started to trust him with their messages he started to get pressure from others who deliver messages, as well as those who are against messages being delivered. Once they learned he could defend himself they decided it would be easier to work around him.

Each morning at dawn he would rise and go outside to do his exercises, to warm up for the day. Anyone who stopped to watch he would greet them and ask them to join him. Most would refuse, but some tried to imitate his movements, or asked for instruction. He would teach any who came. Of course, he did not teach discipline of the body alone. He also taught discipline of the mind and spirit. Some of his best pupils he took on as runners, but only those who were strong in discipline or good at heart.

He has been in the city six year now. He has 21 runners including himself (Monk6 x1; Com4 x2; Monk3 x2; Com2 x4; Monk1 x4; Com1 x8). When running they all dress alike; a simple yet well made tunic and loincloth, a sky blue silk sash to show they are Principal Runners, a well made leather bag with fasteners  that can be slung over one shoulder, a belt pouch, a waterskin, and two belt daggers. They all are trained to use the daggers to defend themselves. Brother Principal also teaches them that there is no cowardice in avoiding a fight, especially if they have messages to deliver. 

Brother Principal still runs messages on a regular basis. While out and about he will often talk to people about his next plan. He believes that the couriers, dockworkers, porters, etc should form a workers guild, to have a stronger voice in the city. So far he has met with a lot of resistance to the idea (especially from the hidden guilds) but he is a patient and persistent man.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 6, 2003)

*Principle Couriers part II*

His runners; 

*Human Runner * (x2); Commoner L4; HD 4d4+4 (+3); hp 17; Init +2; Speed 30 ft; AC 11; BAB +2; Melee Dagger +2 (1d4/ crit 19-20); Ranged Dagger +3 (1d4/ crit 19-20/10 ft); SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +1; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8.  Ages 23, 25

Skills & Feats: (28 points) Climb 4 (+6), Escape Artist 0 (+3), Jump 4, Listen 5, Spot 5, Swim 4, Use Rope 6 (+7); Expertise, Run, & Toughness; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Expertise, take up to BAB (+2) dodge bonus to AC, while taking a matching penalty on all attacks, duration 1 round
Total Defense, +4 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at base speed, duration 1 round.

*Human Runner * (x2); Monk L3; HD 3d8+3; hp 16; Init +2; Spd 40 ft; AC 13 (14 with Dodge); BAB +2; Melee Unarmed +3 (1d6+1/ crit x2); Ranged Dagger +4 (1d4+1/ crit 19-20/10 ft); AL LG; SA Flurry of Blows (+1/+1, 1d6+1/ crit x2), Stunning Attack (3 times/day); SQ Deflect Arrows, Evasion, Improved Unarmed Strike, Still Mind; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10.  Ages 20, 21

Skills & Feats: (36 points) Balance 5 (+9), Climb 4 (+5), Concentration 4 (+5), Escape Artist 5 (+7), Jump 5 (+8), Listen 4 (+5), Swim 4 (+5), Tumble 5 (+9); Dodge, Mobility, & Run; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Fighting Defensively, (Tumble 5) -4 penalty on all attacks, +3 dodge bonus to AC, duration 1 round
Mobility, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. AoO’s caused by movement in threat range
Total Defense, (Tumble 5) +6 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at base speed, duration 1 round.

*Human Runner * (x4); Commoner L2; HD 2d4+2 (+3); hp 10; Init +2; Speed 30 ft; AC 11; BAB +1; Melee Dagger +1 (1d4/ crit 19-20); Ranged Dagger +1 (1d4/ crit 19-20/10 ft); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8. Ages 17, 18, 18, 19

Skills & Feats: (20 points) Climb 3 (+5), Escape Artist 0 (+3), Jump 3, Listen 3, Spot 3, Swim 3, Use Rope 5 (+6); Run & Toughness; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Fighting Defensively, -4 penalty on all attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC, duration 1 round
Total Defense, +4 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at 
base speed, duration 1 round.

*Human Runner * (x4); Monk L1; HD 1d8+1; hp 5; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 13 (14 with Dodge); BAB +0; Melee Unarmed +1 (1d6+1/ crit x2); Ranged Dagger +2 (1d4+1/ crit 19-20/10 ft); AL LG; SA Flurry of Blows (-1/-1, 1d6+1/ crit x2), Stunning Attack (once/day); SQ Evasion, Improved Unarmed Strike; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10.  Ages 14, 15, 15, 16

Skills & Feats: (24 points) Balance 3 (+5), Climb 3 (+4), Concentration 3 (+4), Escape Artist 3 (+5), Jump 3 (+4), Listen 3 (+4), Swim 3 (+4), Tumble 3 (+5); Dodge & Run; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Fighting Defensively, -4 penalty on all attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC, duration 1 round
Total Defense, +4 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at base speed, duration 1 round.

*Human Runner * (x8); Commoner L1; HD 1d4+1(+3); hp 6; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 11; BAB +0; Melee Dagger +0 (1d4/ crit 19-20); Ranged Dagger +1 (1d4/ crit 19-20/10 ft); AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8. Ages 13, 14, 14, 14, 15, 15, 15, 16

Skills & Feats: (16 points) Climb 2, Jump 2, Listen 3, Spot 3, Swim 3, Use Rope 3 (+4); Run & Toughness; Languages: Common 

Equipment: Courier’s bag, courier’s garb (monk’s outfit), daggers (2), pouch, rations (1 day), & waterskin

Fighting Defensively, -4 penalty on all attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC, duration 1 round
Total Defense, +4 dodge bonus to AC, but cannot attack or perform any other activity, except moving at base speed, duration 1 round.


----------



## Conaill (May 7, 2003)

As further proof of the level of procrastination I am able to achieve, here's the _basement_ of "Conaill's Cock & Tails". There's a top floor as well, where the owner has his apprtments, but I'm not going to bother detailing that one.

Note the alchemist lab cum microbrewery, the drain to the sewers (plot hook), and the books on the coffee table .


----------



## Conaill (May 9, 2003)

*Traders Roost*

*Traders Roost and Hulgo's Protectors*

Traders Roost is a heavily reinforced caravan serai one caravan day (~16 miles) east of Mor's End. The trade road heading East from Mor's End out of Trade Gate is subject to frequent raids by attacker out of the nearby swamp and forest up to 1-2 days travel from Mor's End. Caravans gladly take advantage of the safety offered by Traders Roost to spend the night, despite the rather high price charged for this service.

Traders Roost is built around an old fort built on top of a rocky outcropping overlooking the caravan trail, making it very defensible. Its two large courtyards and stables can hold more than 80 wagon teams [_not enough? too many?_], sufficient for the largest caravans passing through to and from Mor's End. The facilities are rather spartan but efficient, focusing on safety over luxury.

Because of the dangerous nature of travel across this stretch of road, the owner of Trader's Roost - Samir Hulgo - also provides teams of guards to escort caravans from Mor's End to Far Serai (one day further east from Traders Roost) and back. Caravans using Hulgo's "Protectors" get a discount and preferential treatment for their stay at Traders Roost, giving him a virtual monopoly on protecting caravans passing by. (Caravan owners typically also hire long-term guards that accompany the caravan all the way to their destination. Hulgo only provides additional troops for the most dangerous section.)

Far Serai is little more than a large inn compared to Traders Roost. It lacks the defenses of Traders Roost but is located in a relatively safer area, and offers good visibility of the surrounding countryside. Caravans coming from the East usually spend the night at Far Serai, waiting for an escort of Protectors. At a specified time during the night, the serai owner sends up a colored flare, signaling Traders Roost to send an escort. A party of 5 to 10 guards leaves from Traders Roost ~3 hours before dawn (on horse), meets up with the caravan at dawn, escorts them back to Traders Roost, and the next day to Mor's End. Similar signals flow from Mor's End to Traders Roost and the Far Serai to signal that a caravan will be arriving the next day. The signaling system means that no caravan has to wait for more than a day (typically only overnight) to secure an escort.

There's a watch post at Mor's End (manned by the City Guard under an arrangement with the Castellan), one at Traders Roost, and one at Far Serai. Each has 3 different colored flares. One color means "send escort", the second "danger - enemy sighted" and the third "under attack and/or sending this flare under duress". Each night, the colors are assigned differently, under a schedule only known to the owner of the serai. For daytime alarms, Traders Roost has a signal fire emitting black smoke (the fire itself would be hard to see during the day). In case of poor visibility, messages are sent by a courier on a fast horse.

[More details to follow. I'll post stats for Hulgo and his main assistants, plus I'm working on a drawing of Traders Roost in Dungeon Crafter...]

Edit: Here's Hulgo's stat block. I'll put a more detailed description under NPCs...

*Samir Hulgo*, male human Ari2/Exp2/Ftr1: CR 4; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d6+2d8+1d10; hp 25; Init +5; Spd 30 ft; AC 18 (+4 mithral shirt, +1 ring of protection, +2 small shield, +1 Dex); Melee +1 longsword +3 (1d8/crit 19-20); Ranged longbow +4 (1d8-1/crit x3); AL LN; SV Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +7; Str 9, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 15.
_Skills and Feats_: Appraise 4, Bluff 7, Diplomacy 10, Gather Information 12, Handle Animal 3, Innuendo 2, Intimidate 5, Knowledge (architecture & engineering) 3, Knowledge (local) 12, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) 7, Listen 3, Profession (innkeeper) 5, Profession (teamster) 2, Ride 5, Sense Motive 9, Speak Language 3 (Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, plus at least one "foreign" language), Tumble 6, Spot 1;  Expertise, Improved Initiative, Skill Focus: Knowledge (Local), Skill Focus: Gather Information.
_Equipment_: +1 small wooden shield; mithral shirt; +1 ring of protection; composite longbow; +1 longsword; necklace of fireballs I; .


----------



## GladiusNP (May 29, 2003)

Arctulo’s Wineshop.

	Arctulo’s wineshop is a large, semi-circular building on the corner of two of the busier streets in the Westgate District.  It’s often used as a meeting place by artisans and businessmen.  The wineshop has two floors, the first on street level, and the second with a large balcony, which hangs out over the street.  Arctulo regularly sets up some tables and stools outside (the streets are some of the few with cobblestones) and during the warmer months, patrons can be found enjoying a flagon of wine nearly anytime.  

	Inside, the two main doors from the street lead into a large, half-circle shaped room.  There are numerous small booths along the walls, for Arctulo also sells a variety of food.  The bar runs along the far side, and is backed by shelves full of wine bottles.  Tables are scattered about, most of them large, circular oak.  From the ceiling, wrought-iron braziers hang, glowing dull-red at night, providing both heat and lighting.  Behind the bar, a doorway on the far left side leads to the kitchen, while on the other side, a stairway leads up to the second floor.  

	The second floor actually has a large window, small pieces of glass set in a large brass frame, which criss-crosses the view.  There is also a door to the balcony, which opens up onto a pleasant wooden terrace, with window boxes full of flowers along the balcony’s rail.  Four tables are up here, and one is reserved for Lord Bentley Harrowdale in the warmer months, who pays an undisclosed amount for the privilege.  The inside of the second floor is otherwise similar to the downstairs, except for a thick, plush velvet carpet on the floor, and a pastoral mural on the walls.  Arctulo requires a 1 gp surcharge to be served in the upstairs room, and usually is very careful about who he lets sit up there.  

	Arctulo’s most famous products are his wines.  He imports nearly every bottle from other lands than Enheim, considering (somewhat correctly) that the soil is far too poor to grow proper wines around Mor’s End.  He sells flagons of cheaper wine, bottles of fine wine, and also supplies some wealthy patrons with casks of his finer imports.  He also sells imported cheese, which one of his staff will cut up and serve, along with freshly baked bread, butter, and seasonally available fruit (Arctulo prefers to cut up pears or apples, and also serve grapes, but this isn’t always available).  He’ll also serve a selection of marinated meats and vegetables (he actually buys these as well – the kitchen is really just to bake bread and prepare platters of food), including bell peppers, stuffed tomatoes, roasted beef, and so on.  A bottle of wine ranges from 13 to 30 gp, and trays of food cost 8 sp.  Pitchers of wine cost 2 to 6 gp.  

	Arctulo himself is a thin, almost gaunt, figure.  He suffers from a strange ailment that means he is somewhat frail, and has problems with intense exercise.  He’s got an olive complexion, and thinning black hair, which he keeps in a short ponytail.  His staff are his closest friends, and include:  Jeanine, a pretty redheaded human female, Peter, a rather brawny young man (human) with great strength and a rather shy personality, Feddle, a male gnome who serves patrons drinks, and Corine, a matronly halfling who serves as Arctulo’s right-hand woman.  

Plot Hooks – 

1.  Arctulo suspects two of his patrons of some shady dealings.  Scrupulously honest, he asks the PCs to help him out, since he wants to avoid publicity, but also wants to keep his wineshop from becoming a shelter for criminals.

2.  Arctulo’s illness has taken a turn for the worse.  Corine asks the PC’s healer to find out what’s wrong.  It turns out he needs a particular herb, which only grows in the ruins of the Swamp Keep… 

3.  A particularly rare shipment of wine has been stolen.  The PC’s must track it down.  Arctulo will pay handsomely….

Arctulo, male human Com2 (Innkeeper): CR 1; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d4-4; hp 3; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 10; Melee unarmed strike +1 (1d3); AL NG; SV Fort -2, Ref +0, Will +2; Str 10, Dex 11, Con 6, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 15.  Feats:  Skill Focus (Knowledge, Wine)*, Skill Focus (Profession Innkeeper). Skills; Profession (Innkeeper) +8, Profession (Vintner) +6, Knowledge (Wine) +3.5, Knowledge (Geography) +3.5.

*If using FRCS rules, the Educated feat may be given instead.  In this case, adjust Knowledge (Wine), and Knowledge (Geography) accordingly.    

Location, on the corner of the two streets in the border of B4c and C4d.  (The main road into the centre of town and the smaller road heading north.)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 23, 2006)

_Thread Resurrection_!

For use with Knightfall's version of Mor's End. See The World of Kulan Thread for more details.

*Can a moderator please move this thread to the Rogues Gallery forum!*

Thank You!

KF72


----------

